# CLOMID GIRLS 2007 PART 11



## Rosie P

New home girls. Happy  

Jo, I've seen a few girls on here with bad endo who have had BFPs with Clomid. One name that stands out is Sades who has a little boy now.

Kate, I wasn't monitored and was told to use OPKs by my consultant and they worked for me (but I also charted BBT and other ov sings to get a more accurate picture). Good luck.  

Hi to everyone else. Night night. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

morning girls

well last night didnt go quite as planned   we had to stop half way through as i ended up in tears   so think this months out now    i was fine to start with then just couldnt do it and started crying, dh thinks hes done something wrong and he got upset too. he offered to do his business and we could find something to shoot it up there bless him. we didnt in the end cos i couldnt stop crying 

no update on the sister situation so have text to see how she is

thanks for the info rosie, how you feeling? 

hello cleg, fi, inconticat, katieag, katie, kel, kelly, max, margocat, ss, and everyone. hope you're ok


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo if your positive opk was only yesterday afternoon then you should be fine today hun, don't write it off hunny..and go for it !

Going to work today and really don't want to feel so weary.. going to have a quick bath and see if it revives me lol.

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

cat dont go to work! i need you to keep my sane


----------



## Nix76

Morning !!

Jo - Cat's right hun.  Just get to it today and you should be OK !  Sorry you were feeling so low though - any better today ??

Hi to all - busy day, so gotta run. 

Nix.


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah feeling a little better now nix thanks. just hope i can stop worrying enough for tonight   

oh god, watching jeremy kyle   normally its scum on there but theres a woman who is talking about when her little baby died from cot death   

my sister rang and she was talking about christmas presents and i asked where she was, shes gone shopping! told her off and to go home and rest! but she said if she keeps moving it might pop out quicker lol 

hows everyone doing today? xxx


----------



## angelus

Morning you lovely ladies

In reply to you all at once........SHHHHHHH.....dont tell my body.......but i think the sickness is starting to ease a little.........yippee!!! Still got really low blood pressure and ketones which is not good and am loosing an average of 6lb a week...but........little by little im sure it will improve.Still signed off work and dont think they are very happy but its tough. Im this skinny little weak female at the mo who can faint at the drop of a hat...not great for business is it!!

love to all

xxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

yay! thats great news angelus... the sickness easing off! least if that stops then you can start munching your way through whatever you fancy like kel is with cheese!   and sod work, look after yourself and bubba! thats all that matters right now


----------



## angelus

Thanks jo. its a relief to actually start feeling a little more human! Not been excited as so ill but now hopefully i can start to enjoy our miracle. Hang in there...we are proof that despite the odds it happens when you least expect it xx


----------



## NuttyJo

Well hopefully you can start enjoying it and be happy that you're going to be a mummy!   

Just had to ring the vets as poor fur baby is poorly, hes been throwing up his food the past 2 days and today wont eat anything   now hes just sleeping and im really worried. he may have eaten a sock (hes obsessed with them, even tries to nick them off my feet!) oh hope hes ok   

back later x


----------



## cleg

jo hunny ((((hugs)))) + yes like the girls have said dont write this cycle off chick you only got the +tive yesterday   get cracking ASAP  

angelus yey hope this is the end of that nasty sickness for you hun, bout time you were able to enjoy this whole heartedly  

cat what you been up2 ?? hhhmmm no good i bet  

FiFi so good to have you round last night hunny   we did all miss you  

Rosie hows you doing + that wee bump of yours ?? not long not long ooooooooooooo you excited ??

right gonna get sorted for work, hate the place but its a job + cant quit now can i   soon be 6o'clock + friday tommorow woohoo  

xxx


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

hi ladies, 

hope everyone is ok today, cd29 for me today, really feel as though AF is coming though :-(

i have 2 questions ? 

1, what is average levels for your DH sperm, mine husbands was 97, they said this is fine, but i read somewhere that if they have good sperm you can bd everyday, if not good, bd every other day, so i am wondering just how good my hubby's are....

2, what size generally are eggs when they burst out of the follicles, i had a 19 one on cd 12 so am trying to work out when that would've popped ?

thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo you have got to chill out hunny and if the worst comes to the worst let him do it in a pot .. its better than nothing and get a syringe and do the business that way .. at the end of the day it doesn't matter how its done.. try and forget you are ttc and just have some bloomin good nookie (do I sound jealous lol) 

Well I did go to work and am now on my lunchbreak ..having a bowl of cereal as couldn't be ars*d to go out...and I always keep a supply of cereal here for just such an occasion. 

Been really down again today need to boot myself up the bum.. ended up in tears when my boss was talking to me about treatment ..she said would it not be better to put it off ..and I just burst into tears and said I just know its going to be another negative so want it done with .. so I can start afresh next year be that with adoption application or whether I will be offered anything else .. can anyone understand where I am coming from, as much as I would love a positive result after this many cycles it would be a miracle..and I am trying to be realistic and just want to get the agony over with cos last cycle was agony enough but if this cycle fails I will be devastated.. 

Still not heard from my 'friend' .. I am not going to contact her after her throwing my apology back in my face.. don't need the stress right now. 

PP ..follicles are usually about 20+ so you should have popped shortly after your scan I would have thought within a few days anyway. 

Cleg ..Nah I have been very good just doing work ..  

Cat x


----------



## cleg

PP aint got a clue bout the sperm thingy   we just go at it as much as we can from CD10 onwards till we wore out  

as for the follies @ scan CD12 i had i had [email protected] + [email protected] so will have been due to pop any time they reckon anything over 18 is good  

goodluck  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry Angelus missed you out hunny, glad you are starting to feel more human (touch wood quick!)  

Cat x


----------



## cleg

Cat me wee loon what do you do ? you will have told me before but got a mushed up brain + struggle to remember yesterday  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

yep cat, i feel the same even though im only on month 2 of clomid! some may call me a pesimistic old fart but im just trying not to have my heart broken anymore than it already is! really do want to look into adoption but dh just doesnt seem that keen   

i will try to de-stress but having to take pup to the vets later AND going to pop in to MILs on the way home for a cuppa..... wish me luck!  

sorry cant help with the sperm thing, i dont have a clue! just try and get as much bms in as poss  

cleg, hello my loony friend, have fun at work kicking some backstabbing butt!


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh! and is it a good sign that i did another OPK and it was really feint but there were 2 lines?


----------



## kellixxx

OMG 1 day i was gone and there is about 1000000000000000000 pages  

To many to read right now. At least i cant get the blame i wasn't here (this time)


hope your all still good Lil loons  



kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg..I have pm'd you as don't really like to talk about what I do openly for all to see lol.. just cos some of our clients might be reading lol! 
Cat x


----------



## G Morton

Hi everyone,

This may sound like a stupid question but I have just been prescribed clomid and my GP is going to prescribed progesterone to start my cycle.  If after the first cycle I am not pregnant and my period has not started do I take the progesterone again or do I just start taking the clomid again?  Feel really confused!!!!

Thankyou Gillian x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Welcome GMorton   I would have thought the progesterone is to give you a withdrawal bleed if you don't get AF naturally, but I would just give your Dr a quick call to clarify what they want you to do.  Good luck on the crazy drugs ..I recommend reading though the posts on the clomid site as you will get lots of advice on there .. and if you havn't taken your first clomid pill yet I would def recommend taking them at night as a lot of girls get a lot less side effects doing that.. but if unsure come on here and ask ..we rabble on a lot on here but we are all lovely really and will try to answer any questions and give you as much support as we can. 

Cat x


----------



## G Morton

Thankyou Cat for the reply, I will speak to my GP tomorrow and see what he says.  Can't believe what people have been through on this website, I am just at the beginning and already feel frustrated.

I wish everybody luck and a bundle of joy  

Thanks Gillian x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I think frustration is part and parcel of any fertility treatment hun, there are other people who are only on cycle 1/2 that feel the same so you are not alone hunny..but hang on in there.. sending you lots of positive vibes to keep you going and for a speedy BFP

[fly]                            [/fly] [fly]            [/fly] 
[fly]                           [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## cleg

had enough today girls, cried at work + cried at home fed up with work  

need a new job + cant put it off thinking i may fall pg so its cv's at dawn for me again, went through all this last year with no help of the jobcentre + sent hundreds of cv's off + nothing  

wish life were a little easier

sorry for the me post girlies  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg I will help you with your cv if you like hunny, I am doing mine at the mo too so in that frame of mind, I have a knack of turning the smallest part of my job into something marvellous on my cv lol.. it is all about having the gift of the gab and selling yourself.. if you are unhappy you have to get out of there hunny cos life is far too short ..ttc or not!

Cat xxx


----------



## cleg

thanks Cat i think my cv is as good as its gonna get + believe me you i am all for pointing out my good bits, have to bulk it out somehow without lying  

a good friend FFer has offered to help me + see her on sat so may take her up BUT her twins are coming @ the end of the month so may shout for your assistance too   

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lol tell her to cross her legs Cleg


----------



## cleg

they coming via c-section + halloween too   cant wait for their b-day party's can get dressed up then as a witch   

xxx

ps i been emotional today, weird not like me + i have A/F pains   you dont think she could be coming again so soon do you ? on CD 10

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg you know what you said to me about my pains so early.... so dont worry! could be ovaries kicking into gear     

welcome gmorton


----------



## k.j.m

Hi all,

wow its so hard to keep up with you all! Hope everyone is feeling ok. I'm on last day of the crazy pills thankfully as have had headaches and been feeling a bit  

Gillian - Before taking my clomid for the first time, I had to take progesterone too and was told if clomid didn't work, then I would need to wait until CD30 and start the progesterone again before clomid. But best check what your consultant wants you to do.

Kelly x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies, will get to personals soon as I can Phew!! been going none stop, hope your all ok, not read thread yet.... hurry up Fi ....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg perhaps you need a good *art!  
Fi ..Hi Hunny x
KJM ..sorry you have been feeling a bit tearful .. have a good cry it does you the world of good sometimes to let it all out x

Right I am off to bed now .. weary, worn and waggled..
Cat x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone

Sorry, have not read any posts for days now but just wanted to let everyone know that I am ok and have not totaly forgoten about you all.

Really busy at work and have big problems with my parents.

Will try and catch up soon

SS


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi SS ..we missed you hunny ..x


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls, blimey this thread moves fast!! 

Cleg hun, hope you are ok, good idea about the job, you need to be happy. xx

Jo, try not to put so much pressure on yourself hun, I know it's easy to say but even if you had managed it last night, you wouldn't have enjoyed it or been able to relax, so look at tonight as a fresh start.

Rosie, hows the bump hun!!?

Hi to everyone else! 

Emailed the clinic and she told me to phone up and book in fo a scan asap to check everything is as it should be, book in on day one, which is today (  showed up this morning) So i quickly rang and left a message, not sure if I will be seen this month or next though, but it's started rolling at least. 

Done soooo much today! Boo's birthday tomorrow!! Scary. 

Im off to watch secret diary of a bad girl now!

xxx  xxx


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

morning all

i hope everyone is feeling ok, i don't know everyone's names yet as it's really hard to keep up, but my thoughts are with everyone and wish you all the best of luck and that it might be your month this month.

cd30 for me today, which is good i guess but i do feel as though i'm about to come on any second, infact keep thinking i have done and running the loo to check. this is the longest cycle i've had in possibly over a year or so, i'm presuming the clomid has made it longer as i usually come on between days 24-27 ?

oh well time will tell i s'pose, i know i'll be bawling my eyes out when the witch arrives :-(

still i am off to cyprus on wednesday so i guess i have to try and be positive.

speak later everyone, take care xxxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hi ya pp, have you done a test to check? might be worth doing one incase   hope you have a fab holiday, i love cyprus! just dont take tips from fi about offroading....     

hey kateag, well last night wasnt as good either... all over for this month for me now. just gotta wait for af and then start again. wont be doing any OPKs next cycle though as it put too much pressure on it! I couldnt do it Wed night and dh couldnt do it last night cos he was worried about messing it up cos i got upset wed night... viscious circle hey! 

hope everyones ok today xxx


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

jo (((((hugs)))))

it's awful when you feel as though you're just 'doing' it because you have to. have you tried having a few drinks to get you relaxed and in the mood ? i know this is tmi, but the way my DH is up for it daily during 'the' week is by me wearing stockings ! Men....! but it works ?

i'm not doing a test, it's too disheartening, i will wait til monday maybe then that'll be day 33 so i'll be well over ?


----------



## G Morton

Thanks Kelly for the advice about clomid, spoke to my GP today and he said wait till day 30 before restarting the progesterone and clomid.

Hopefully things will happen while I am away, go on tuesday to my sister in laws in florida so with the sun sea and sand things may just work.

Speak soon best wishes to everyone

Gillian x


----------



## Nix76

Hi girls,

Just a quickie from me cos after being in the most boring meeting ever all morning my boss has taken pity and said we can leave at 2.30 today.  Woo Hooo !!!

Jo -  sorry you're find it all hard at the moment.  Me and DH went through this on our first cycle and it's horrible.  I really had to force myself the following month to not stress quite as much - or at least not let him know about it anyway !

Hope everyone else is doing OK ?  

Nix.


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone hope ur all ok? Good luck to u all!!! On cd29 n bored of waiting, experiencing some AF symptoms so expecting it some time soon  Still if it comes at least I can get started again! xxxxx to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

To all you crazy   clomid chicks Are you all looking forward to the weekend?

What do you all have planned??



kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am going to be filling out my application form ..cos I want this higher grade job with lots of moneys yeah!! 

I have made a start and its hilarious reading it back .. what a load of old twaddle to sell myself ...  

I also have my two Nieces coming over tomorrow morning whilst sil goes to an appointment and so I have invited my friends little boy over too so they can all play together .. 

I have asked one of our depts if I can borrow some of their books on fostering/adoption cos that is going to be my next step and they have said I can so looking forward to that. 

My boss is just going to buy me a crunchie ..I have her well trained !

Cat x


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

nothing much planned for us, well a party that i don't really wanna go to tomorrow evening but will show willing and dig out my party frock ! chilling out for the rest of the weekend.

how about you kelli ?

cat, enjoy your weekend and i hope everything goes well with the books you're getting to read through. good luck with the job app too !


----------



## maj79

Hi All  

Hope you are all fine and dandy

Angelus it's good to hear you are feeling a bit better, hopefully that will continue   

Cat sorry about the Af hun  

To every one else who had AF'S/BFN's sorry   and all the luck for the next cycle   

To all of you with buba's aboard hope you are all well   

A big   to all the newbies, which seem to be a few!! Good luck and welcome to the madness

Ello to FiFi, Rosie, KELS  , Jo, Cleg, Nix and the millions I have forgotten  

I am very confused at the moment I have just got an interview for a job I didn't apply for   hopefully that's a good sign   

Em xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya Girls

Thought I lost you all there in the move  
Too many pages to remember

Jo ~ 
Welcome to the  house Gillian 
Em ~ You didn't give your details to an agency did you. I had something similar a few years ago. Are you going to go for it

Love n hugs to all

Well I have a family gathering for my Dad's 70th birthday tomorrow. Only my Sis and Bro partners and kids watching footy and rugby and takeaway chinese.

TALKING OF BIRTHDAYS http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116434.0


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls

Sorry just a quicky from me, absolutely shattered! Boo is 5 today and we've just finished clearing up after a surprise party for her!! I have booked in for my check scan on the 22nd, (got a reply from the clinic!) 

Jo, sorry it didnt go to plan hun, it's awful the pressure that the perfect timing puts on us, are you allowed to drink on clomid cos that could really help? (probably not something zita west would recomend but how many times has she taken clomid!!!) Also, try the stockings, but put them on before you get drunk, could be a disaster!!   

A big   to everyone else! Hope you are all ok. xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Shellebelle that is lovely hun.. Yay Happy Birthday to Jo for tomorrow 
      
[fly]  [/fly]
     

Hope this is the year for a BFP hunny x

Hi to everyone else x

Cat xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cleg "walton"..thanks for your kind comments, nice that you care, hope works a bit better now, did you give them what 
for? Hows the ovaries?

Cat..Are you getting in extra donor "gear" this month again? Good luck with the creche tomoz..

Jo, hope your feeling a bit better now,hows your sis doing?

Angelus, so glad your improving,let us know how your getting on as things progress, miss your input xx you give us hope..


Pumpkin pie, say Hi to Cyprus for me, just recently got back from there, and yes please avoid the offroads on the west 
coast.Where abouts are you going there? Oh and "fat mammas" highly recommended in Paphos

Kelli "cathedral" cheddar, how you doing you nutty broad

G morton, have a great hols

Kelly, hope your feeling a bit better..

SS, where've you been? how are you? hope its not too serious with your parents..

Kateag, how did the birthday go?

Lawsy, hope its not over for you this month, but keep up the positive attitude, fingers crossed for you

Maj, great to see you back.Hows things? good luck with the unexpected interview.

Shelle bell, have a good time tomoz..


----------



## Crazy Fi

Me post now....

Ok *TMI alert!!* started bleeding lightly yesterday, just pinky streaky discharge with blood and the odd small clot in (sorry) but then it stopped last night, a bit more for a few hours this morning, so thought if it keeps up today could be day 2, but then it stopped this afternoon, too much to ignore, but not enough to feel it was a short a/f, so now dont know what to do, woried im gonna have to miss clomid this month as cant work the days out.. any help appreciated please 

Also had a lovely 2 page letter off Georges new owners today, with George in paradise photos included, really restored my faith in humanity to see how lovely and thoughful towards us they were to do that, was really sweet...

Ok guess who went to meet mum at bingo today, and got there early so walked round shops for ten mins, when meeting mum, was then informed of big 3 inch gaping hole down rear seam of trousers,  yes 2 lilly white cheeks (crack included) exposed for all that time  (the thongs had long since dissapeared up lardy crevice!! . And guess who had no needle and thread to hand... So it was seams tucked into bum crease, and an embarrassed clenched cheeks waddle to nearby hobby craft to get needle and thread.. and where were the needles ..up the bloody stairs!!  so another waddle back to the bingo and into the toilets pronto, it must have looked like I had the (ten second dash to toilet style )runs to anyone who was only fortunate enough to see the aftermath  it never happens to me does it? ?


----------



## NuttyJo

love you girls   


p.s... i am a bit drunk! gotta go to bed i think!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ...bless you hunny how embarrasing ..it made me laugh at the image of the clenched bum cheeks..extra donor gear..what do you mean lol.. I am having minimum of 2 go's this month.. 
Cat xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

That was what I meant, good luck then hun     and think positive xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Worst bit was working out how to possibly climb stairs while keeping seams clenched in bum cheeks, not an easy feat lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

lol such a great image hunny x I am strangely positive not about getting a BFP but about moving on ..(remind me of this when I get a BFN won't you!) I have decided that next year is all for me.. pampering..losing weight..making myself feel good again, cos this ttc has really taken it out of me emotionally and physically..so might book a nice holiday in the sun and get away.. ooh so many good things I could do..join a gym.. lose lots of dress sizes for summer.. quite excited about it, I am not going to do anything until January as I figured it will take that long for clomid to come out of my system so may even carry on ttc until christmas but then in January..its plan B and looking into adoption, i know that is a long road but I am prepared for that.. 

Good luck to everyone for this cycle ..and Jo glad you are tiddled hunny you deserve a bit of chill out time esp with your Birthday being tomorrow xx 
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well thats a great positive attitude hunny, and I will def' cut and paste at a later date if necessary, are there any other options in between plan A and B, other than going private, how was it left with your cons' ? xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JO XX

[fly][/fly]


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I won't have an appointment this side of Christmas I don't think..although should see him when I have my scan..so it may all change then who knows lol.. but I feel better having a plan B in my head ..I guess I may be offered IUI ..not sure.. would give it a go if I can..
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well lets hope you do, and whatever way your path takes you I believe you will get your dream, quick message on face book for you before we retire xx


----------



## NuttyJo

morning or is it middle of the night still? its still dark outside but Loki has decided he wants to play with mummy so I had to get out of bed at 5.30am!     now the little sod is sleeping but i cant go back to sleep so thought i would come on here and try and catch up! 

well went out for a meal last night and dad paid which was good! could put up with his drunkeness for a free meal anyday! we had to come home a little earlier than expected as sister was having really strong back pains and i told her she was in labour but she said it was just a backache... no word yet as to whether anythings happend during the night though. i have a feeling the little one is going to come today cos its my birthday. something always goes wrong on my birthday, so i want something nice to happen this year! 

fi the trousers thing must have been so embarrasing! funny though   didnt you feel a bit nippy before someone told you about the hole?   

shelley, thanks for the lovely birthday messages! and kateag  and cat     

dh just rang me, hes just had a big fry up, the pig!   

erm cant remember what everyone else said last night... im sure cleg was involved in it somewhere!   

rosie, hey you, hows it going? 

hello to everyone else    

love jo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly]  [/fly]
  

Wishing you all things good hunny for your birthday.. so if DH is away what are you up to today then hunny ?

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

Im off out to spend my birthday money and vouchers and then playing on the wii at my sisters and eating cake! typical day really   

whats everyone else doing today?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

That sounds good hun.. My two Nieces have arrived and we are going to play !! Yay!


----------



## NuttyJo

yay! have fun babe! i love playing with my nephew, hes so funny and i can act silly and not worry about it! ohhh make some cakes with them, they will like that!

love you lots

jo x

p.s... shops here i come!


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

well i am in total shock this morning ladies, as you know I wasn't going to test til monday but curiosity got the better of me and this morning i got a   it's cd31.

i am so happy but so scared too, i hope everything will be ok.

i can't beleive it, i am walking round in a daze, i did the test whilst my DH was downstairs and came down with it behind my back and said to him 'i'm shaking' and he said ' ar, have you come on' to which i gave him the test and said 'no, i am'..

sending everyone loads of   maybe it'll be a lucky month for lots of us...

thank you also for all the support over the last few weeks xxx


----------



## *kateag*

Oh Pumpkin that's brilliant news hun!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!     SO pleased for you!!!!!

Jo, HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUN!! Have a great day and enjoy the cake, good luck for you sis!!!

I'm off to another 5th birthday party today! 

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## KaTiEE

Pumpkin pie, that's fantastic news!!!!    I'm so happy for you x Lots and lots of luck xxxxxx

Maybe it will be a lucky month, really hope so! Lawsy, thinking of you too over the next few days...        

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY Jo!!!!  Hope your birthday brings all the cake you could hope for   

Hi Kateag, how are you? 5th birthday party sounds fun if a bit messy


----------



## Shellebell

Congrats PP 

I am at work   only til 1, then off to my Sis for my Dads birthday (which was why I remembered yours Jo  )

Jo ~ I hope you have a fab birthday, enjoy the shopping. And I hope your sis has her baby on your birthday (I was born on my Uncles)

Cat ~ So you will be acting a loon like me later with my great nephew 

Fi ~   bless you. The most embarassing thing I have had to deal with is tom sauce down my top (I mean a LOT) and having to walk through the Luton Carnival to get back to the town to buy a new top 

Love n Hugs to All
Shelley Xxx


----------



## G Morton

congratulations pumpkin and all the best x

Gillian x


----------



## KaTiEE

Just been reading back over the (many!) pages...

Hi Gillian, good luck with your first cycle      

Kelly, how's it going? Hope you're feeling better. Are you CD8 now?

Fi, did you work out whether you were CD2 or not? Hope you were able to work it out so you don't need to skip this month + Sorry to hear about your trouser ventilation problem  must have been really embarassing...

Cat, really good to hear your positive thinking. I know it will work out for you in one way or another  How is the application form going?

I'm feeling good today, had +ve OPK this morning!!! I've never seen one before, so looks like the clomid is working its magic... Went for a second scan yesterday and had one follie of 20mm. I felt better after the scan because there was a doc there (was a nurse on Monday), and I asked about not having a right tube even though the follie was on the right and he said that the egg still had a really good chance of making it down the left tube. So this cycle isn't a wasted one after all!!! Not that I can understand at all how it works (do the eggies wander round inside you looking for a tube to head down? hmmm... all very weird)

Oh dear I know I've missed loads of you. Hi shellebell, cleg, nix, angelus, ss, rosie, maj, and everyone I've missed!

       to everyone!

Katie x


----------



## lawsy

Happy bday jo, congrats again to pp!!!!!!

Curiousity got better of me this morning too, cd30, was a bfn!!!!  feeling a bit poo!!! N it is my dd bday party today, so gotta keep smiling! The witch hasnt arrived yet tho, just want it to now so that I can start pills again, n think positively about it again! It is such a rollercoaster, I was really hoping it wouldnt take long, so I didnt have to go through the ride too many times, it's so emotionally n physically draining. N it is really hurting me that I have gotten pg 3 times when I am not trying, yes on mc n of course even so my dd's are gorg n fab, but I've had a rough ride relationship wise n now I have the man of my dreams n actually want to conceive, I can't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 

Ok rant over! love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KaTiEE

Aw lawsy, sorry to hear it was a bfn  Is there any chance it could be too early? Hope you can enjoy dd's birthday party, so many birthdays today!! Katie x


----------



## kellixxx

Well done pumkin pie try and enjoy it hun. It will fly over.xx





How are you all??


 Jo


kel


----------



## lawsy

Today is cd30, poss bit early. With both my dd I didnt get pos result until 6 weeks pg, having done a neg week before! So I guess it's not over till the witch sings! Don't reckon I am tho, just a hunch.... I'll keep u all posted xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx love to everyone!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Pumpkin Pie ...Excellent News hunny...have a happy and healthy 9 months   

[fly]       [/fly]
Cat x


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone just a quick one while the footy is on I hope you are all ok.  Well done on your   Pumpkin pie Hope you have a great 9 months.  I have the worst headache ever today but just wanted to let you know that I passed my driving test yesterday.  Can't believe it because the examiner was a nasty man    Anyway heres to the open road and    for us all this month xxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo, hope your enjoying your b/d minus hang over lol.. no I didnt feel a draught at all, it was pretty warm and I dont 
feel the cold at the best of times (a bit like a walrus really)...no news with your sis yet?..

Rosie, hope you get it all finished today and get to put your feet up at last, but at least your keeping your self busy,
the last few weeks can drag otherwise...OOOOOOOOOOH its getting close isnt it !!  

Cat, hows the creche going? and I wonder whos the biggest kid lol?  

Pumpkin Congratulations, thats great news for you   

Hi KatiEE how are you? Yes thank goodness, asked DH to give me a good seeing to last night   (TMI, but youll get used to
my graphics I was innocent until I got corrupted by that Cleg and Cat) as it may get it going, and
woke up this morning to an a/f with a vengeance!! Good that you got an OPK and theres hope for you this 
month, fingers crossed for you  

Shelley have a great day

Hi Gillian and good luck

Lawsey, sorry you got a BFN,   but totally understand where your coming from and hope its not to long a wait for you, pamper yourself today and get back on that old wagon and were here to chat to anytime..but it may not be over yet remember!

Kelli. hows you hun? feeling cheesey? (sorry   ) is your dh home this weekend and hows your DD dealing with the news now?

Congratulations Flower... thats a big milestone how are you?

And Hi to everyone Ive missed

Matty and SS please come back, we miss you!! 

Sat watching football at the moment JOY!! but out for a nice meal later with BF and other halves and then they have 
a band on so it should be a good night, and Im not driving for once!! dont drink as a rule but thought what the hell me and BF's
drinking nights are a distant memory so nostalgia night me thinks !!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Flower Le.. [fly]   [/fly] well done hunny ..and I can empathise with the headache..I have a stonking head too.. had a lie down to try and get rid of it but its getting worse so need to dig out the drugs !

Fi ..They have all gone home now .. they had fun ..and yes I did too.. my eldest Niece had a stinking cold tho bless her and didn't look well at all so think she will be snuggled on the sofa this afternoon..

Lawsy - we will keep our fingers crossed for you hunny x   

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Hi fi no he has to work AGAIN he thinks he might have to work next weekend aswell  

My dd is coming round to the idea now. Were just letting her deal with it in her own time. It seams to be working..

Ive just been out for tea with my friend and yes fi i got some thing with cheese on  


kel


----------



## Nix76

Quickie from me.  I think DH is trying to kill me through boredom - football and then 2 back to back games of rugby.  Sorry to those of you who are fans, but I REALLY hate rugby!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats to Pumpkin !!!!  

Hi to Maj - good to see you on here again hun.  How's things?

Hey to everyone else - how you all doing ?

Not much going on with me really.  Not even sure what day I'm on at the moment, but don't hold out much hope really.  At least the psychotic tendencies have passed for this month and I feel human again!

Well, I'm off to find something more interesting to do than watch rugby........clean toilet........... handwash entire wardrobe........watch paint dry.........

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nix ... You can't tell him off for watching England Rugby     ..if we win this we will be in the world cup final


----------



## NuttyJo

congrats pp on your bfp, heres to a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond  

sorry for lack of personals right now but am off to bed, been throwing up all day and my back is killng me   cried on the phone to dh as i felt so bad and he felt guilty for not being here blss him   

love to all x


----------



## k.j.m

Hi to everyone,

Congratulations Pumpkin Pie! That's fantastic news.

Katie - yes I am feeling ok, hope you are too. And yes on day 8 now, so expecting to start feeling pain any day now if clomid is working, hopefully. Not looking forward to it if it is as bad as last time I took clomid, i had mild OHSS symptons and was in agony! Oh well, it will be worth it if it works. 

Lawsy - sorry to hear about you bfn, maybe it might be a bit early, but if not, fingers crossed for next month.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Kelly x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly]WE ARE IN THE FINAL YIPPEEEEE    [/fly]


----------



## NuttyJo

morning ladies, how is everyone today? 

i have been awake most of the night throwing up and had the worst back pains ever   it cant be anything ive eaten as i had the same as everyone else friday night and the sickness started mid morning sat. i think this clomid is messing me about as remembered that the first month i took it i had sickness too but cant remember where abouts in the cycle it was. am thinking about seeing the doctor and seeing what he advises as i know clomid is working for me but its also making me really poorly. even on such a low dose! what made things worse yesterday is when i kept being sick and people asked if i was ok they also said 'you're not pregnant are you?'   i bloody wish i was then the sickness would have been worth it! i knew something was going to happen on my birthday as it always does. am glad it was just me being poorly though as there have been quite a few accidents and deaths that have occured around my birthday over the years. got to take that as a positive thing. no news on my sister yet, think the baby is just messing us about, shes going to be a typical little girl!   

i did manage to buy myself some perfume and a top yesterday when i went shopping, and also got a few xmas presents for people. got told off for using my birthday money to get them though!   

got to try and walk the dog now without throwing up   wish me luck 

love jo x


----------



## Pumpkin Pie

thank you for all the well wishes, i still don't think it's sunk in, i went to a party last night and it was weird not drinking - don't think anyone cottoned on really, i just said i had a really busy day today so could do without a hangover !

just thought i'd mention that during the 5 days i must have conceived was the week of my sisters wedding and i was really drunk for 2 of the nights that week and really hung over for 2 of the days, so maybe my body was relaxed ? i dunno, i just thought i'd mention it as i noticed there was a talk of drinking whilst trying the other day.

jo = hope you feel better soon honey ((((hugs))))

lawsy - fingers crossed for you, no AF is a good sign at least.

everyone else i'm sending loads of luck to and i really truly hope that you all get your bfp's soon, miracles happen, so don't give up. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lawsy

Morning all!

Jo I hope ur feelin better hun xxx

PP perhaps I shall take up alcohol again, could be scary tho, havent had a drink since July!

Still no AF, n all of my af symptoms have gone, so we'll see?

Gotta go as my best mates fellas just had a bike accident n she's bringing the kids round whilst they go to the hospital. Not good, but few broken bones, which is bad as he rides for a living!

Catch up soon.

Love to u all xxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lawsy ..Ooh dear your poor friend.. people are so vulnerable on bikes   hope he gets well soon..

Jo .. Sorry that your birthday was a bit poop   Does seem a bit wierd that you don't start being sick until later on in your cycle tho hunny   you would have thought if you were going to be sick from the clomid you would be whilst taking it .. very odd but I think you need to get checked out hun.. it couldn't be the alcohol you had the night before could it ..cos seem to remember last time you were sick you thought it could be that ..perhaps it doesn't suit you whilst on clomid? I would start keeping a diary on everything that you do and try and see if there is a link..cos if its not the clomid alone it would be a shame to come off it if it is going to help you..but seek medical advice hun x

Jo hunny..you need to stop thinking that these negative things that have been happening are associated with you hunny..you are not a curse on things .. it has just been unfortunate timing hunny .. it is easy to get yourself into a cycle of self doom (I know I am expert at it   )   so come on hun lets get the positive vibes going         

Pumpkin Pie ..You must be on cloud 9 hunny but shocked I bet lol..bless you x

Fi ... Me and Cleg corrupted you     yeah you are probably right lol   glad the nasty witch finally stopped messing you about hunny      

Sukie .. We are still missing you   ..hope you feel better soon     

Where is our little cheese monster today ?   

Matty and SS I miss you too .. where are you gone  

Em .. Are you ok hunny ?  

KJM ..Fingers crossed for you       

Katie ditto         

Shellebelle ..Hope you had fun with your great nephew x

Rosie hun ... I AM GETTING SO EXCITED FOR YOU .... the more excited we get the more nervous I bet you are getting.. bet you are sick of takeaways by now .. how is that kitchen coming along .. ?

Flower Le..have you ventured out yet ..I remember the day I passed my test I had to drive home from my work in a car I got with the job and it was an old citroen and it didn't have sticks for indicators etc it had buttons it was wierd and the most terrifying experience of my life ..I got totally lost and it took me about an hour to get home lol it should have taken about 15 mins! but now I love driving ..

Nix ..Have they offered you anything else hun ? sorry for sounding so bossy telling you you can't tell husband off ..I read it back this morning and thought gosh that sounds well bossy .. I bet Nix was sticking two fingers up at you when she read it   sorry hun i'm a bit passionate about oval balls!

Kateag..all these birthday parties sound fun ..do they still have jelly and icecream like we did as kids lol

Hi to everyone else I have missed   it is getting harder and harder to do personals without leaving people out .. cos my Memory is not that great and can only do people I can see from looking back.. 

Have a good day everyone 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

i know what you mean about the personals thing cat! i get worried incase people think im ignoring them but im not! i just have a brain like a goldfish!   

well the dog let me sleep for a little while on the sofa so apart from the back ache i feel a bit more human! good point about the drink though cat, i didnt think about that! last time i had quite a bit of it and friday night i only had a few glasses of wine (doesnt take a lot to get me tiddled!) but it could be that not agreeing with the clomid. im going to ring the doctors monday to see if i can get an appointment anyway and see what he says about it. i swear though if i had managed to have bms at the right time this month then i would be so scared that i had dislodged any little eggies/embies from being so sick   how are you doing this month hun?  

lawsy, so sorry for your friends fella, hope he makes a speedy recovery  

fi, hope you're checking your trousers before leaving the house you flasher!  

rosie, is the kitchen all sorted? hope you're resting  

nix, how you doing?  

maj, glad to see you back lady! we missed you!  

ohh wonder whether max is having a good holiday?

kateag, did boo have a good party? hope she got lots of lovely presents!

shellebelle, are you knackered out from looking after nephew?   

cheese monster, where are you?!  

ditto to cleg!   we need some looniness back! 

hi to everyone else ive missed and how you all doing? 

love jo x


----------



## kellixxx

Good morning  


Sorry no personals again but im keeping up on what you are all doing  


All be good




kel


----------



## KaTiEE

Morning everyone!

hi kel, how are you today? Sounds like things are going in the right direction with dd, I guess these things always take time.

flower le, well done on your driving test!! I was absolutely terrified for mine, one of the most nerve-wracking things i've ever done, and that was when I was 18!! Can't imagine doing it now, so you should feel very proud of yourself!!!

Morning Fi, did you have a good night out?? What sort of band was it? Sounds fun.

Hi Cat, wasn't it fantastic last night?? I was soooo tense, couldn't watch for most of the second half!! I love your little celebration dance!! Funniest thing is that DH is half welsh and supports Wales for rugby, and he's so sick that England won. So I just keep bringing it up as often as I can 

Oh Jo, all that sickness sounds really miserable, hope you're OK x Really impressed that you're buying Christmas pressies already, that is so organised! Wish I was, however organised I try to be it always ends up last minute for me!

Hi lawsy, hope you're friend's fella's OK, sounds like a scary moment x

Kelly, how are things today? Have read on here that the symptoms can really vary from cycle to cycle, so hopefully it won't be as bad as last time x

Pumpkin pie, are you still in shock or is it sinking in yet? Look after yourself xxx

Hi everyone else, hope you are all having a relaxing Sunday.   

Katie x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Katiee it was wicked wasn't it ..ooh bet it is so satisfying rubbing that in with DH lol ..brrr its cold today I have horrible storage heaters and they are not nearly as good as radiators.. bloomin place has no gas tho.. think I need to get a nice wooly jumper on ..
Cat x


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone thanks for all the congrats.  I went out on my own on Friday just after I passed my test.  It was really frightening but I coped.  I don't really like being in the car on my own but that is because I am a total chatter box!!!  Went on the motorway on Friday night too to take my mum home it was pitch black and raining really bad!!!!  Took other half with me though so I didn't pass out at the wheel with stress.  Anyway just a quick note to Jo I get sick sometimes around the ovulation time so maybe it's not a bad thing but a good thing     I wouldn't worry about embies and being sick my SIL was really ill around the time she got pregnant with my lovely neice and she threw up for 9 months solid from one thing or another and babs is fine.  I feel quite sorry for her because the sickness didn't stop after she was born.  (she has womens problems apparently!)  

Anyway am off to play nurse (not even in a good way) to himself because he has the worst toothache and has to go for a root canal but they don't have an appointment for 6 WEEKS!!!  Poor thing.  Hope you are all well anyway and    to you all.   xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cat! im sitting in pj bottoms and a vest top cos im so hot today! we have storage heaters too, they're rubbish  

and congrats to flower le for passing your test


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Sorry for just a quickie from me, but just need to get ready to go out.

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS to you Pumpkin Pie[/fly]

And what with Cat who likes to throw wee over herself and Fi who has started flashing, I don't know what this board is coming to!  Fi, you should get yourself some chaps and have done with it!!!!!

Flower CONGRATULATIONS on passing your test hun!

Jo, hope you're feeling better soon. Shame to be ill on your Birthday, was hoping you'd had a good one (it was my Dad's yesterday too).

Well, not a happy bunny. We were meant to go out with friends yesterday and because the tiler said he was coming I had to rearrange our friends to come over today. Then yesterday DH waited in all day and got a phone call late afternoon saying he was sorry but he'd only got back from Scotland late the night before and he could come either today or Monday. So DH said today so it would be done. He was meant to come at 9.30am so he'd be finished late afternoon and we could still go out with our friends. Anyway he texted DH to say he wouldn't be here until 11am. Then at 11.30am he texted to say he couldn't come today as his little boy is sick (sorry, but find it hard to believe given the amount of times he's let us down now), and he wanted to come tomorrow. Problem with that id DH isn't here and I have to go out, which I don't mind doing with the kitchen fitters here, but not happy doing leaving a tiler I've never met here. Plus DH needs to be here for lifting the washing maching and dish washer out etc. So he's now coming on Tuesday, which means it's just dragging on and on. He better turn up on Tuesday otherwise I will play hell!

Sorry, rant over! Am getting pretty stressed by it now as the house feels so dirty and horrible.

Hi to everyone. Will be back later and do personals. Enjoy your Sunday everyone. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh kick ass Rosie ..how frustrating and annoying .. I can imagine you are getting in nesting mode now so want everything right so must be reallly frustrating  

Jo .. I am sitting under a fleecy blanket watching crappy tv.. lol 

Flower Le that was very brave going on the motorway hunny ..but good to get practice doing that.. maybe if you are a chatterbox maybe its better for you to be in the car alone  

Those iceland adverts ..is that annoying woman the daughter of the Nolan lady? I used to love the Nolans when I was little ..'Im in the mood for dancing...romancing.. ' showing my age again lol

Cat x


----------



## cleg

oh what have i missed ?? PP you get a BFP hunny ?? ooooo congrats if you have 

Cat you nutter the annoying lady on the advert is kerry catona + as far as i am aware she isnt nolans daughter   you ok hunny ?

aw Rosie hope you get the house sorted ASAP, you can do without this stress hunny try to take it easy 

Jo you nutter whats going on at your end ? did the dee get any easier ? 

Fi hows you ?

SS where you been hiding ? dont blame you like with this lot 

sorry no more personals need to pop off + get stuff done but will pop back later 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thats it ..just wondered why they are both on the same advert acting as if they are family   do you think I am taking these adverts too seriously    

Cleg pop off used to mean something quite different when I was young  

Cat x


----------



## cleg

oo what does it mean ?? bet its something dirty isnt it to do with pumping or summit  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg what on earth are you on about?!! does 'dee' mean deed or day or something else?   if you meant doing the deed then no cos dh had to go away on a course so missed the boat this month. if you meant day then no cos i was poorly lol. just gotten out of bed again as was thirsty and poor Loki was bored cos all ive been doing is sleeping all weekend. managed to take him for a quick 5 min walk but thats it   

and cat, kerry catona isnt one of the nolans, she had a druggie for a mum... i know cos i read her book! well, half of it anyway cos i got bored   

rosie, my house needs a clean if you really want to clean something?!   i dont blame you not wanting to leave one of them people in your home alone, they might be kinky and try on your undies or something   

just so you know, i have self diagnosed myself with OHSS   can you get it after ovulation?! i do feel a bit hungry now so might try eating something as not had anything since friday but still look like ive put on weight   

love to all xxx


----------



## cleg

sorry Jo typing to quick + missed the D owf  , soory you feel you didnt get the chance this time hunny  

you having a jim jam day like me chick ? good on you 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

yep in my pjs, lovely! got my hot water bottle on my back now as its getting bad again AND dh has said he wont be home till about 7pm so got no one to give me cuddles! 

lol watching repeat of eastenders, hahahaha to chelsey, but awwww to deano   

wheres everyone else? all busy having lives?


----------



## cleg

nah bet they are all just as board as us but watching us post + not joining in  

me watching eastenders too   missed the one where they get Ian to busy on puter + talking to someone + can only do 2 things at once not 3   

my DP on nights tonight   get the bed to myself but dont settle very well 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah know the feeling cleg, hate having the bed to myself... for the first night anyway! then by the second night im sprawlled out everywhere! 

should i still have marks where i had accupuncture?


----------



## cleg

oo dont know bout the marks hun   when did you have it ?

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

errr not the wednesday just gone but the one before... dont remember the date!


----------



## cleg

aw thought you had it done again, no i wouldnt have expected them to still be there are they sore ?? if they are maybe pop to gp's  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

nah i cancelled the other appointment, didnt feel like seeing that cowbag again. they're just little red marks but dont hurt 

am off to try something to eat!


----------



## cleg

dont think they should still be there jo but if they aint hurting thats a bonus, one of the other girls may be able to shed a little more light on it

make me summit while your there, i'm starving but havent been shopping    

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

hiya girls

Well I had a lovely day with my family last night. Watched Footie and the Rugby  Poor ol Dad wasn't allowed his cards or prezzie til SIL got there just before the Rugby kicked off   Everything seems to revolve around food and drink in our family   Lunch at pub when I finished work, nibbles and drinkies while watching footie, chinese while watching strictly come dancing and birthday cake and nibbles while watching rugby  

Jo ~ Sorry to hear you have been poorly hun, esp on your b/day and while no-one is there to give you 'real' cuddles. Have some cyber ones instead 
Flower ~ Well done on passing your test hun. It won't be long before you are nipping around town like a mad woman  
Rosie ~ I hope you get to 'nest' properly soon  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I was fast asleep but not at the computer   felt rough today so sleep prob did me good.. have been out to water the fertiliser in on my lawn ..and thats it going back to vegging..

Cleg yes it did mean pumping lol .. and yes Chelsey deserves everything she gets cowbag! I thought Ian's acting was really good tho .. 

Oh thats ok then I can get it in my head now that Mrs Nolan is just pretending to be part of the family.. Kerry hasn't hooked up with her son then .. are you sure ?   might have to contact Iceland to put my mind at rest lol      everyone gives Kerry a hard time don't they .. probably jealous like I am of all the kids she keeps having ..lucky buggar

Right what can I eat .. do we ladies live for our bellies do you think    
Cat x


----------



## cleg

yep Cat i think we live to feeeeeeeeed   

as for iceland yeah gove them a bell chick   would like to know for sure now    

what you having to eat ??

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Chinese chicken pizza (seem to have an addiction to it ! ) and potato twisters yum ..pure junk being delivered cos I couldn't face shopping today and have nothing at all I fancy in..will get some healthy food in tomorrow..
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

sorry cleg i only managed to have a cuppa tea! couldnt face eating anything. hope you havnt starved to death babe! 

thanks for the hugs shelley, sounds like you had a brill day yesterday and glad you got to have some birthday cake!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kelli how you nibbling?  

Cat, my Dh kept dissappearing from the table at meal last night, so much need for toilet!! soon sussed out 
that he was sneaking into other side of bar to watch the live rugby!   Every time we heard cheering he seemed to get 
a full bladder. It ended up with the land lord appearing at our table, I dont know how many times to inform my 
DH of the latest update!!    But good that they won, two good games now eh!.. I know what you mean about personals
too, I just go from my last post forward now... big hug to warm you up ((((( HUG)))))

Jo hope your feeling a little better and that by now your DH is home giving you lots of hugs..bum stayed safe and cosy
last night lol..

Kelly, hope the clomid fares better for you this time round and good luck..

PP I guess our still in shock, but where is it in Cyprus you go Weds? 

Lawsy, nasty accident, bikes do scare me, now Im older... have you re tested yet?

Rosie    kick ****! how unprofessional of him eh!  

(GGawd trying to type here and being terrorised by Cat, hes pressing all the buttons I don't want to Arrgghh!)

Katie, it was a bluesy kinda band, but crap as all the songs seemed to have same beat and rhythm, but still a great night out
thanks..Are you still being evil to DH lol?

Nurse Flower that was brave of you going out on motorway so soon,fair play to you..

Hi Cleg,been poping off lately?   Does your DP do a lot of nights?

Shelley, glad you had good time last night, even thugh it sounded very oral..foods good...

Hi to all.....

Just waiting for chinese to arrive (hang over house today) well thats my excuse, healthy eating regime tomoz.


----------



## lawsy

thanks for all ur lovely messages girls!

My mates had to have op and pin put in his ankle, but will be ok, yes bikes scare me too, my fella rides enduro too, so I know all about that one! I have had their kids here since half eight this morn, I have just put them to bed, 4 girls under 10, ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!! They won't sleep n I am trying to stay nice, as I don't wanna upset them, but they are slightly peeing me off now, I'm tired n feelin hormonal! Perhaps I will come on afterall.

Not re tested yet, will wait week or so n see if I come on, I have been proper moody 2day. So half expecting it to arrive soon. Will let u know tho.

Well done flower, happy driving! N jo hope u feel better soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg

aw everyones eating + i will have to make do with skin heads on a raft aw well its healthy

Fi no i aint always poppin off   although think i may tonight  

Dp works shifts so its 4 on 4 off 2days then 2nights all 12hr shifts so yeah am alone on a night on a regular basis but glad its not every night

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Lawsy. oh dear not to good a day then, well hope you still have a chance for this month but if not good luck for next cycle, the 2ww is not good is it... glad the accident wasnt too serious, hope you get some peace tonight soon....

Cleg hun, I eventually worked out what skin heads on a raft meant   , never heard that term before lol, 

Have applied for a banking post as emergency services assistant, which is nights and my DH not impressed, he doesnt sleep well without me, when I did nights before I would receive 4am texts saying he couldnt sleep bless him, must admit if the boot was on other foot I'd play up     .
Well have had a real lazy day today, just dont loads of nothing and chilling, which has been nice, but hate Sunday nights cos it means DH back to work tomoz   . Fancy something sweet now before health regime tomoz, do I ever stop!   am 12lb lighter than when I started a few months ago but have been yo yo ing around that for about 6 wks now... its time to make some more progress...

Cat have you fell asleep under your cozy blanket?


----------



## NuttyJo

i dont get the skin heads on rafts bit


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm prob wrong but Im guessing beans on toast


----------



## NuttyJo

so what do you call the cheese bit on top cleg?!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cheese ..where does cheese come into it ..have you been mixing with our little cheese monster Jo lol 

Fi ..No I was quiet as I was filling my face lol..ate about quarter of the pizza and the potato twirls fat piggy.. will have some pizza cold for breakfast (my favourite lol) 

I love beans on toast ..but too many don't like me .. hot air or what lol

Getting my dose of rugby again   I should have been born a blokie .. 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

dont you ever have cheese on top of your beans on toast cat?!   i thought everyone did! 

just managed to eat a bread roll   just hope it stays down!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No never have ..only place cheese and beans belong together is on a baked spud!


----------



## NuttyJo

oh my god! you have to try it!!! cleg will agree with me, i know she loves it   am sure kel will too cos shes probably having cheese with everything at the mo!


----------



## k.j.m

Hi all,

hope everyone is ok, still finding it hard to keep up with you all!

Katie - yeah I've heard symptoms can be different, my symptoms on the other 2 cycles of clomid I had were the same, which is why I was expecting it again. But feeling fine again today, can't remember when the pain started last time now, maybe CD 10/11 I think. Well I'm on 9 now, so we'll see. How are you doing?

Kelly x


----------



## Shooting star

I so agree with you Jo. Cheese on beans on toast just has to be done - it's great. I have it quite often at the mo.

Hi to everyone

SS


----------



## cleg

kelly your doing ok chick  

oh skin heads wi cheese hhhhmmmmmmmm gotta try it if you aint already  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yuk ..don't fancy it bet it goes all slimey on those slippery beans   

Hi SS  

Kel .. Have the local shops learnt that they need to stock on more cheese yet  

I am going to bed now .. night night girlies ..love you all x sweet dreams or horny ones like I had last night   well a girl has to dream ..must have been all those rugby players  
Cat x


----------



## cleg

*JO MEET JOE BLACKS ON*

  PHOOOAAAAWWWWWW

XXX

must have posted same time there cat  night hunny 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night hun what side is that on?? might watch it in bed but only get the boring channels until I sort sky out .. 
Cat x


----------



## KaTiEE

Completely with you Jo on the cheese on beans on toast, ooo with a bit of chopped bacon on top if you're feeling cheeky, yummmmy! Cat, you're just wrong  

Hi Kelly! Glad to hear you're feeling OK. I'm CD16 today, have had +ve OPKs yesterday and today (does that mean it fell somewhere inbetween?). Had OV pains from days 13 to 16, but they weren't too bad at all. Fingers crossed this cycle doesn't match the ones you had before! Oh, actually saying that, it worked before didn't it Maybe I should hope it's exactly like the one before! 

Hi cleg, is that the one with brad pitt in??    Might just turn over...

Hi everyone else, hope you're all OK


----------



## Rosie P

Hiya girls. Blimey I feel so tired. I read all your posts but have totally forgotten what everyone has said!   

But I do know someone mentioned cheese and beans on toast - yum! I do my cheese on toast and pour the beans on top. The first thing I'm going to have when (if) we get our kitchen back is a bacon barm with extra crispy bacon and a cup of earl grey. 

Well I'm going to tidy the lounge and spare room tomorrow - at least that's something I can be doing. I need to feel like at least SOMEWHERE in the house is tidy!   I really hate living in a pigsty and we have a table in the hallway with cereal, tea, coffee and plates in, a tray with the kettle on and bread, fruit and trays in the lounge. Every day we hoover everywhere and it's just full of brickdust and sawdust all over again.   I'm not particularly OCD but I can't stand my living space feeling really dirty. I need to get the carpets cleaned now too because of it all but there's no chance we'll have time to do that now.

Oh no, I've done it again. So sorry for moaning girls!  

So who had beans and will be blowing holes in their pants (like Fi  ) tomorrow? 

Jo, my acupuncture marks only used to last an hour or so at most, so seems very odd that yours are still there.   Maybe you have a sensitivity?

Oh I wish I could remember what everyone said but I'm shattered and feeling a bit stressed. Sorry ladies - if I've forgotten to answer anything please feel free to tell me off.

Night, night girls.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

Rosie you need to take it easy missu + dont do to much, is DH at home with you tommorow ? now i know he'll keep an eye on you   

aint had me beans on toast yet but all this talk of cheese + bacon is NO GOOD ladies as i dont have any   so just the bog standard for moi, when i get round to it it will be breaky   

meet jo black with brad starts at 11 on 4 girls  

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

I will do Cleg hun. DH isn't at home tomorrow but if I don't get some things done I'll go  . Already started going that way a bit tonight and had a bit of a cry. Will feel better if I can get things a bit sorted. He's already told me not to do too much and I have to go out over lunch time, so won't be able to do loads. 

You must be starving now Cleg. No good drooling over Brad!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

starving no i seem to forget + time flies when on here, i have had some letters to write to so have been busy + now 4hrs has gone nowhere, just remembered to txt DP   

you will know yourself when to stop hunny + i can understand wanting things to be tidy(ish) when do they think all will be done ? before bubs here ?

xxx


----------



## KaTiEE

Well, what I meant to say is that cheese and bacon on beans on toast is very nice, but obviously it's not a patch on the original, plain beans on toast...  

Hi Rosie, sorry to hear things are all over the place. How much more is there to do before it's finished?

Katie x


----------



## KaTiEE

Hmmm... have just made myself a ticker and put it on my profile but can only see it there but not on my posts. Can I be a pain and ask if anyone knows what I should do to have it on the bottom of my posts? Sorry, am being a thicky.


----------



## cleg

you know your writing hun at the bottom of the page ? post it under the actual writing in your signature box  

xxx


----------



## KaTiEE

I knew it, I am a thicky   

Thanks cleg!


----------



## cleg

looks very nice hunny  

well had tomato soup as it was easier   im a lazy blighter but it is hlaf ten  

xxx


----------



## KaTiEE

hehe, thanks! it's my first one 

ooo, tomato soup, good choice... it's like beans without the beans in if you see what i mean

well, I'm off to bed, work tomorrow 

Katie x


----------



## Rosie P

cleg said:


> starving no i seem to forget + time flies when on here, i have had some letters to write to so have been busy + now 4hrs has gone nowhere, just remembered to txt DP
> 
> you will know yourself when to stop hunny + i can understand wanting things to be tidy(ish) when do they think all will be done ? before bubs here ?
> 
> xxx


I know what you mean, this place swallows your time up. Well IF the tiler turns up and finishes on Tuesday then hopefully Wednesday. I'm going to pin the fitter down for a deadline tomorrow and explain I'm feeling stressed. Want to get the place sorted before my mum comes up for her Birthday at weekend and MIL comes up for 'the birth' next week. Talk about pressure!  

Mmmmm, hope it was Heinz tommy soup - my favourite!

Katiee, glad you got your ticker sorted. Takes me ages to work stuff like that out - I'm the worst technophobe!

Night, night girls. xxxxx


----------



## cleg

nite nite you two + yes rosie it was the heinz variety  

you get them told on tuesday missus you could be done without all that at this point  

sleep well all  

xxx


----------



## Rosie P

I will get them told. The fitters are here tomorrow and I'm 'boss' for the day, but DH can sort the tiler out on Tuesday if he turns up!   Never thought I'd miss having a kitchen so much. 

Night, night - sleep tight. xxx


----------



## maj79

MMMMMMMMMMMMM Cheesy beans on toast   i have had that every night for my tea last week   Partly as I love it partly as I am finding everything else a bit naucious (sp)

Rosie really hope you get everything finished in time for bub's to arrive  

Katiee good luck with this cycle   

Cleg hoped you enjoyed the bed to yourself  

Jo are you feeling any better yet 

FiFi one last blow out before you start again wont do you any harm, unless it is a binge-a-thon  

Kels have you tried the smoked Austrian cheese     Ok it is 8 in the morning and I want loads of cheese and beans on toast  

Cat I slice my cheese really thin then actually melt it into the beans, it doesnt go dead slimey it makes the sauce thicker. And cold pizza for brekky is a deffo, I prefer it to hot pizza  

OO Pumpkin Pie Congrats on the BFP hun, not you have to take it easy and relax and enjoy what  you have tried so hard for   

Has any one heard from BA ?? She has been awfully quiet of late 

To Nix, Angelus, Max- hope you are having a fab holiday, Shellbell, Kateag, Shooting Star, all the newbies- there are loads of you I cant remember all your names   , and the multitude of others I have forgot hoep you are all well and merry christmas   well some one has got to be the first to say it    

Em xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes   MERRY CHRISTMAS   EVERYONE .. NOT LONG TO GO NOW ..AND ME AND EM ARE GOING TO DRIVE YOU ALL CRAZY      I have a raging sore throat this morning fun fun fun..so the cold pizza took some swallowing lol

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Gargle with Salt water Cat it does wonders for a sore throat


----------



## NuttyJo

bugger! i missed brad cos i went to bed early   

maj, so nice to see you back hun... why you feeling icky?   

BA... WHERE ARE YOU?!

rosie, kick some butt cos the last thing you want is to be stressed before little man (i have decided its a boy) gets here   

so the opinion is CHEESE ON BEANS ON TOAST RULZS OK! hahaha im so sad

i forgot to say, its only the marks on my tummy that are still there but when i had my laps done they took ages to heal so maybe my bellys just too busy being fat to heal?   

well i have some spotting this morning and a very crampy tummy   dont even know what day im on as given up this cycle. 

katiee, yay on the ticker! hope you're not suffering too bad from side effects.... or was it someone else?     sorry..... minds gone blank

oh i have come up with a 'cleg dictonary' for all those who cant understand the loon!  

skin head on raft = beans on toast
foo = your private lady bits
gawd = god
dee = deed or day? not quite sure    
cleg = lovable lady with slight psychotic tendancies   

peace out dudes! 

jo xxx


----------



## maj79

I do quite often Jo, I  have tablets for sickness and vertigo and have for a couple of years so its not the sign of anything else   and even if it was I would be rich as I would be the second virgin mary


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... i was just being nosey   wouldnt it be great to be rich, imagine all the things we could do and buy. my first stop would be to treat all my friends and family (FF friends included!) to a lovely holiday where we didnt need to worry about what we ate or drank and just have fun. Then I would put money into researching IF and hopefully help everyone of us to get our dream.....

i feel sad now   i want to win the lottery! 

am off to help sister with her food shopping as she can only just manage to waddle herself about, let alone a trolley and my newphew too   

love to all xxx

p.s... my minds going crazy now thinking i have a ruptured cyst or something from this spotting


----------



## Stalyvegas

ooh, found the Clomid thing - thanks for the signpost....

Im new to FF, and am due to get clomid in a couple of weeks but I dont know anything about it - other than I've been told its the next thing to try - I dont ovulate, cant remember the last time I had a period and am 'very Cycstic' (PCOS). Hubby and I have decided that we wont go any further than Clomid so really hoping it works!


----------



## maj79

Hi Stalyvegas  and welcome to the clomid boards. I have left a couple of links to help you with Clomid, and dont worry it sounds worse then it is 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0 - Helpful hints
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0 - Side Effects

Good luck and I hope it brings you a BFP

Em xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. 

Hi Em, how are you doing? Isn't it mean everyone tempting us with the cheese? We have a gorgeous cheese shop in the village and I really fancy going in now.  

Jo, it made me laugh what you said about them going in my room to look at my knickers. They'd have to be a bunch of sickos as my style of knickers at the moment is 2 sizes bigger, grannies belly warmers - so if they did want to look they'd get a shock!   Most people originally thought girl but a few have changed their minds to boy now. I think a boy - don't know why. I have set up a fun poll on a website so will be interesting to see. You may not have missed ov you know, I used to get spotting around ov time.   I love your Cleg translations by the way!  

Cat, you mad Christmas bunny! I like Christmas but it's always over so quick and sometimes feels like an anticlimax. Hope your throat feels better soon. 

Stalyvegas, welcome to the Clomid board. Any questions and these lovely ladies will be a great help. Hope it works for you. As Em said some of the posts you read might scare you, but some have no side effects and others more, and it really can vary month to month too. 

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok?

Well, just resigned myself to the fact the kitchen may not get finished until, the end of the week and there's nothing I can really do but try and chill, and the leak in the bedroom roof is back!    I rang the company who fixed it and explained I am expecting in a week and will be having a baby sleeping in the room next week, and he said he'd TRY and get someone out before Friday. Why are workmen so bloody useless most of the time? So I feel even more stressed now than I did. Just waiting for what else can go wrong now.

Sorry for the moanfest.  

Right, lecky is going off so best end this message before I lose it.

Speak later.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## BabyBaby

Hello from a newbie  

Have been lurking here for a couple of months but decided to bite the bullit, seeing as you all seem so lovely and harmless.
My consultant has just prescribed me provera and clomid. I came off the pill at the end of Nov 06 and have not yet had a period. I'm on day 4 of the provera and due to start clomid over the weekend - eeek!
Best of luck to all those going through it as well and massive congratulations to those who've already graduated!

xx


----------



## maj79

Babybaby

Just wanted to say welcome and good luck    and just relax and enjoy the madness  

EM XX


----------



## Emelbee

Hi Everyone..

May I join too?

I'm 27, my DH is 38 and we have just started our 8th cycle of Clomid. I have PCOS, and everything with DH is fine.

I have had 2 previous Clomid pregnancies, and 1 natural pregnancy - Unfortunately all of them have ended in miscarriage. Tests show a possible blood clotting problem with me, but because I have had one negative and one positive test, they can't say for sure.

I've also been on 1500mg of Metformin since last year, but I've become a bit slack at taking it because of the awful side effects I got with it! I also had ovarian drilling in December 06.

I look forward to getting to know you all... Although I work some strange hours so can't guarantee I'll be able to log in everyday.

x


----------



## kellixxx

Babybaby welcome to ff hun good luck.xx

As you can see im no longer a clomid chick but they cant get rid of me   

Rosie only 9 days bet you cant wait.xx

maj no ive not had that 1 but i might try it yum yum  


Jo have you won the lotto yet   

Merry christmas cat  

Fi were are you ??


A BIG HELLO TO YOU ALL  


Im fine today still mad  


kel


----------



## kellixxx

Welcome to ff Emelbee good luck hun    


kel


----------



## maj79

'Ello Emelbee

Welcome to the sanity board   As you have already taken 8 months you can imagine how calm and quiet a board full of women taking CLomid is    

Wishing you all the look in the world   

Kel you would eat a roll of it in one


----------



## Emelbee

Thanks for the welcome....!

I'm on day 14 now and my mood swings haven't been as bad this time, but oh my gosh, the hot flushes are killing me.... I take mine before bed, so I hope I sleep off most of the SE's... I did one cycle last year where I decided taking them at lunchtime was a good idea... Never again - I have no idea how my husband didn't divorce me or how I didn't end up getting sectioned!


----------



## maj79

Hopefully you may find that this is a really good place to unload then . I had one really really bad month were I was like a screaming banshee, I even scared myself


----------



## maj79

Cat I have just realised my ticker is exactly the same as yours   I ahve just looked back on the site but this is my fave one, is it ok for me too copy


----------



## BabyBaby

Thanks for the lovely welcome.

Look forward to talking to you all more..

xx


----------



## NuttyJo

yo kel! not won the lottery yet... it aint saturday!   although i wish it was as then i could feel a little better for my birthday   am still mardy with myself for being ill! hows the cheeeeeeeeeese cravings going? cheese on toast, cheese with apple, cheese on cheese... the list is endless....   

maj, i will let yuou copy cats ticker, just pretend you had it first!    

rosie, want us clomid chicks to come and sort the builders out for you?   
im not sure it is ovulation as it feels more cyst like... am hoping its not   and dont worry about the knickers, ive heard some men love them granny knickers!   

fiiiiiiiiiiiii, hello? 

welcome to all the newbies, good luck and hope you get your BFPs   

love jo xxx

p.s... hi to everyone else btw!


----------



## Stalyvegas

Just read the links to the Side Effects.... hmm really looking forward to it ....  I thought Metformin was less than pleasant, looks like I have a lot to learn.

My DH reckons I already have mood swings, and thats without any chemical intervention - and Boob tenderness, with massive (.)(.) like mine that will be fun!

Just hope it works - fingers crossed - dont even remember what having periods is like so that will be strange.
R
x


----------



## Rosie P

kellixxx said:


> Rosie only 9 days bet you cant wait.xx


Kel, you can't possibly be talking to me  9 days is far too much of a scary thought, especially given the state of the house. I have a breathing and relaxation class tomorrow and think I'm well in need of it! I had big cheese cravings, in fact it hasn't really gone. I was going into the cheese shop in our village and buying 3 or 4 different chesses each week. Just had a cheese and spring onion sarnie, that was nice. How are you feeling?

Jo, yes please I could do with some fiesty Clomid back up!  Doesn't help that DH isn't here today as he's better at going in and keeping an eye on things. I have a list and am too chicken to go in with it!  I hope it's not a cyst hun. Have you had a cyst before with those symptoms? The towel I put at the kitchen door to keep some of the brickdust out was moved when I got back, but my big knickers were undisturbed. I didn't check the washing basket though, but they would have a death wish if they wanted to peek in there! 

Welcome to Emelbee and Babybaby. This tends to be a busy chat thread, but don't be scared of just jumping in whenever you can get a word in!  Emelbee, hope you're not losing heart on Clomid. There are a few ladies who have got their BFPs 8th cycle onwards, me being one. Anyway ladies, any questions or moans you have, that's what we're here for. Keeping eachother sane (or mad in some cases! )

Em, how are you doing? Don't know about you but am so fed up with the postal strike here. I haven't had a bank card for 2 and a half weeks! Doing my head in as I can't shop properly! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Emelbee

Thanks for the lovely welcomes ladies...

Rosie I'm not loosing heart.. It's worked for us twice before, but sadly I MC both times  I'm just hoping that the next time it works (and it will work.. PMA!!!) that my body knows what to do and manages to carry to term.

It's been really stretched out aswell.. I had my first 6 month course prescribed, fell pg with on the 2nd month, then MC and restarted a few months later... Then I had my second lot of 6 months prescribed, fell pg on the first cycle, then MC and gave up on the advice of my Consultant. I then had the drilling done and 6 months later the Cons advised me to restart the remaning 5 lots I had. My periods were regular after the drilling, and then the month I wanted to restart with the Clomid, they dissapeared... Then AF turned up just as DH was going away for 3 weeks (He's in the RAF) and so we had to keep waiting around for AF. So even though I have now done 8 cycles, it's taken almost 2 years!

Congratulations on your Clomid miracle... Only 9 days to go I see.. Are you all prepared?

x


----------



## kellixxx

I'm OK Rosie thank you better than i was  

My DH said my cheese addiction is so bad I'm going to turn into a block   

When we had our dd our house was like yours and believe me when the baby comes you just wont give a dam any more   

Jo good luck with your jackpot   

Maj i hope you have sent me a roll over  

kel


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Emelbee. I had 2 natural pregnancies (miraculously really as I don't ov naturally, or only ov very sporadically) and miscarried both. I have PCOS and some research shows links with clotting problems, which I believe the metformin is meant to help. I did 8 cycles consecutively and fell pg on my 8th which was the first cycle I added aspirin (75mg a day) at the advice of my consultant. His advice was although I hadn't been tested for clotting problems he didn't think trying it would do any harm and 1st cycle I got my BFP, so not sure if it made a difference. I was kept of Metformin for the whole pregnancy due to the previous m/c and because I bled a lot in this pg for the first 4 months. 

Good to hear you are keeping positive and let's hope it works soon and this time you will get a keeper. Has your consultant discussed staying on Metformin if you become pg to reduce the risk of m/c? I found it took months for me to lose the Met side effects but once they were gone they were gone. I know I was told you need to be taking it regularly before pg and then the advice of some consultant's (again they do differ) is to stay on it for the 1st 3 months, so if you haven't already might be worth having a chat with your consultant about it. Good luck and keep us posted.  

Thank you. I wish we were prepared. The kitchen is meant to be getting finished on Thursday - nearly 2 weeks after it should have been and now we have the leak back that was meant to have been fixed in July in the bedroom - not what you want to bring a baby home to. Just hope he/ she can hang in there until we get things sorted! 9 days just doesn't seem long enough. Anyway, suppose all that won't seem important when we get to meet him/ her.

Kelli, you and me too. I got paranoid that I was eating so much I must smell cheesy!   I think you're right it will seem irrelevant once bubbs is here. Just worried about MIL pulling her nose up if it's still like this. Oh well! 

Right, feel sick now as I've just eaten 4 chocolate hob nobs to try and cheer myself up.   What a  

What's everyone having for tea? Need to decide what take out to have tonight.   There's none I'm not fed up of. 

DH is still out until late and I'm bored. Am going to go and throw gross stuff at you all on ********.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Tell your mil to  off and thats been nice     

We had curry for tea yum yum

kel


----------



## Rosie P

She won't like that. She's coming up from Cornwall a week tomorrow - talk about pressure!  

I'm fancying Chinese I think but don't think DH will want that. I'll be starving by the time he gets back. Ruddy golf!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## maj79

I have just had cheesy beans on toast again mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm wih extra mature cheese, I just love it whe it flakes when you try and cut it   mmm I m drooling again   The dog hovers round when the cheese is out coz she loves i as well  

Nope Kel kept it alllllll to myself, you didnt DHL me a dinner yesterday after all  

emellbee hears hoping it works for you again now and sticks


----------



## kellixxx

You just go and stuff your face with a nice block of cheese   

You will be hungry again when he gets in.lol

Pressure? don't you just feel like once your pg people think its a free for all. I hate it.xx


Well i must dash hope you and your cheese have fun.lol

Jo thats nice of you letting em keep cats ticker   ain't you kind  


nite nite girls

kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone ..welcome newbies   well been gargling with everything today but have the usual end of day feeling very poop feeling.. eyes hurt, throat hurts, everything aches so going to snuggle on the sofa and not do a lot ..its times like this I wish I had a laptop! 

I got most of my application form done today just going to finish it off tomorrow. 

Cleg..I don't mind at all you having (pinching) the Christmas ticker    we are the double trouble Christmas crew so we have to have the same lol

JO .. wouldn't that be nice winning the lottery ..it would be so satisfying to help other people..

Rosie ..Kick ass..I presume that there is some kind of guarantee on their work .. is it a flat roof ? its not coming from plumbing or something is it ...I used to deal with claims and sometimes what appeared to be one thing ended up something completely different ..

Flat roofs are a pig ..

Right onto the sofa I go ..cos getting wearier by the minute .. 
Cat x


----------



## maj79

CAT did you meanme there or is Cleg joining in as well


----------



## Emelbee

My consultant told me to stop Met when I get a bfp, and to start 75mg Aspirin... It's so strange how different Consultants have differing oppinions. Saying that, I'm not yet under a 'proper' fertility unit... Just my Gynae up in Manchester. No matter how many times I ask them to refer me on they don't - But the plan is now to refer me on if nothing has happened by December. I have been with them for coming up 3 years now.

I hope everything gets sorted with your house - It must be a bit of a mare at the moment. Not what you need right now I'm sure!

This cheese thing - I'm so so glad I'm not the only one. I'm a cheese fiend and have it on EVERYTHING!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi not doing personals as cant be assed to go back through the threads, (Have read them though   )but hi to all....

Rosie, they are really messing you arent they, maybe you could warn them you have an army of clomid chicks
and theyd better get their arses in gear or else .   aint that right girls, we dont want our Rosie getting crap so close
to her due date!!

Jo, heres some additions for your Clegictionary

ickle > small
PHOOOAAAAAAW > I fancy Brad Pitt
owf > the opposite to on
Summit > not the top of a mountain
Shaggable > something to pop off on when DH is on nights
inconticat > Cat likes to wear eau de p*ss and has a unique way of spraying herself

Hi to you 3 new ladies and welcome, hope the thread brings you the same comforts, laughs and support it does us..

Aaargh! on healthy eating and absolutely starving I want chocolate and double cream and .......

Car sorry your not feeling well xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Mmm..... Double cream on icecream where it freezes solid and you can lift it off... then dip it into melted galaxy ....................


----------



## Rosie P

Oh Kel, I wish I did have some cheese to nibble on but I'm cheeseless!   I've not been too bothered by anyone imposing during the pg, but am nervous about not getting time to ourselves once bubbs is here. DH is in Warwickshire and he's not set off yet. I will be staaaaaaaarrrrrrrrving by the time he gets here!

Just seen a mag advert - what does Angelina confess about? 

Cat, there is a guarantee and it's not a flat roof. It's right next to the chimney so I'm sure it's getting in there. I suspected they hadn't sorted it. Makes me really mad though as the guy wouldn't listen to what I was trying to say or let me finish - some men are soooooo rude!!!!   We sanded it, filled it all and painted it only for it to be in the same state now that it was before. Infuriating. I will get DH on to his case tomorrow as he obviously won't take a woman seriously.   Hope you're feeling better soon. Give yourself plenty of TLC and take it easy.  

Emelbee, it is weird how their advice does differ, but hopefully whether it be the aspirin of Met it'll make the difference this time.   Let's hope you have success before December. Thanks hun, it is a mare as I just feel time is getting on and it's getting a bit on top of me, but I plan on having a really good blitz on Wednesday and hopefully getting things a bit more organised. Just hope we can get this leak sorted soon as I hate having water dripping down the walls.  

 Fi. Yes, they won't mess with an army of Clomid chicks will they?  

PLEASE GIVE ME CHEESE!!!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry Em brain is mushy tonight lol yes I did mean you ..I must have subconsciously thought that Cleg really wanted it too lol 

Ooh Fi that sounds yummy I should have got some ice-cream that would have soothed the throat yum!

Ooh if its round the chimney it could be the lead flashing that should seal it..but they should have done that with any repair.. shysters ! 

Rosie you will have to make it clear to people that its appointment only and only if they come and help out and don't expect to be waited on !

Cat x


----------



## maj79

I'll forgive ya Cat due to your illness, hope you feel better soon hun

Fi will you stop it about galaxy  

Rosie I have a fridge full of cheese here mmmmmmmm


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ooh Cat that would be good for your throat.... think Im just looking to comfort eat as DH is not well and Im not getting attention. but just wanna go round shop now..... have been sneaking in to fridge and pouring a bit of toffee sause on my finger just so I can taste sweet!

Maj, do you like Galaxy galaxy galaxy then ?


----------



## Rosie P

Cat, I think you're right. They were meant to have done the flashing, but I have my doubts. Either way they will have to do it again! I have the feeling MIL will be here a lot as she's staying in a hotel and only knows us here. She said she will be here to look after baby if I want to sleep, but I only expect to be sleeping when baby is and baby will be upstairs by my bed. And DH will be trying to work, so not sure what will happen. I know she means well, but when you've never had a baby before and wanted one for so so long, you don't know what to expect and I think we'll want to be a little family on our own to bond for a while. Don't want her to feel unwelcome though.  

Em, please bring me some cheese round - or what's your address and I'll come round and raid your fridge?  

Fi, I love Green and Blacks chocky ice cream.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maybe I could milk it, that its a high doosage of clomid side effect Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... 

Rosie, thats a bit awkward for you isnt it.... how does your DH feel about it? could he not tactfully help with getting yous some space ?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Are you having normal labour and assuming baby will be here for next week or have you been given a date? Just wondering cos if you go over she could be waiting around a wee while! (hope your not late though and have an on time baby, who I also think is a boy )


----------



## Rosie P

Fi, he did try and say fine to come for the birth then we'd like a bit of space and then she can come back once we're settled. But she's decided to come up and stay with her hubby's uncle in Blackpool (that's where they stay when they're up) so she's nearer when I go in labour and then she's going to get a hotel and stay for a few days. I hope it'll just be whilst I'm in hospital as when we get home I just want time to get used to breastfeeding and get to know baby. We'll have to see what happens, but even my mum knows she's not going to be hanging around. 

Saw the midwife today and no further develpoments, so just wait until bubbs is ready. That's what I thought, she could be waiting around there for 2 weeks in theory!

I think you've every right to eat it - woman's prerogative!


----------



## maj79

Nope hate the stuff Fi   And I think the side effects thing sounds good, or have a yogurt that will take the sweet cravings away, although no where near as nice  

Rosie you would have to beat the dog to it she is a little skav   Thats a good point Fi made, what type of birth are you having, will you be able to have a normal one because of the SPD You I am geting all excited for you


----------



## Crazy Fi

Rosie that bonding time is so so important for you and DH, as well as the fact that youll be tired and getting little sleep, just dont feel guilty or that you "should" . Well I hope it works out well for you, will you be having time off from moderating?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat I guess youve gone off to snuggle on the sofa... poor thing , are you prone to tonsilitis ?

Here comes winter... all the yeucky things like cough colds flu Christmas


----------



## maj79

FiFi play nice now


----------



## Crazy Fi

That reminds me I couldnt belive it I was in Matalans yesterday and ended up purchasing a few Christmas decorations and as I aproached till, I was trying not to mumble "bah humbug" little murmurs, then it dawned on me, I wonder if Cat and Maj are sending subliminal messages through their posts? ? ~Cat sent me a video on face book,   I bet if I could play it backwards it would say "Fi you will learn to enjoy Christmas..Fi you will learn to enjoy Christmas..Fi you will learn to enjoy Christmas..


----------



## maj79

Your weaking Fi, you know it's a case of if you cant beat us join us


----------



## Crazy Fi

nope never lol !!

Fi's Christmas Carols

1. All I want for christmas is boxing day (cos its over)
2. Rudolph the retired reindeer..
3.Hark the Herald angels have laryngitis..
4.Im dreaming of a cancelled Christmas....


----------



## maj79

you will just end up with a lump of oal if you carry on like that lol


----------



## Rosie P

Em, Dog wrestling it is then!   They reckon I shouldn't be too bad and just have to go with what's comfy. I fancy using the birthing pool though all being well and if it's free and a midwife who can do it is on duty. It has a mirrorball!   Can't help but feel a bit nervous!

Fi, I feel bad for her as she lives so far away, but will see how it goes. If we feel too crowded we'll have to ask for some space. I will probably have the time off from when I go in labour to when I've settled back home with bubbs. The head Mod said she'd organise cover, but you don't get rid of me that easily!   Besides you're a well behaved lot (most of the time!  ) 

Can't even imagine what Christmas will be like this year, apart from the fact I'm going to eat loads of cheeses and pates!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

obviously youll be too busy but will someone on here let us know when youve gone into labour? OOh this is exciting our first clomid birth, well all be pacing like expectant fathers Rosie !


----------



## maj79

munching on a roll of cheese instead of smoking a cigar


----------



## Rosie P

Yes, I think my old cycle buddy Saila will be posting on the birth announcements board, so you should defo see it on there. I'll ask her to pop on here and let you know too. 

Oooo, Chinese is here!


----------



## NuttyJo

sorry to everyone whos feeling poorly, big hugs to you all  

sorry its a short post but im off to bed, keep being sick again

love jo x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh I think Rosie should let us know herself lol.. in fact I think she should be moderating until the very last minute   but then I have just taken lots of drugs so I might be talking bonkers  

The last thing I fancy at the moment is cheeeeeeese   Have just taken some sudafed max cos face hurts like mad .. I rarely get runny noses anymore I just get infected sinuses instead not nice ! so honey and lemon for the throat and sudafed max lets hope it does the trick and zonks me out ..

Sorry for the me ..feeling sorry for myself post lol   but I am all hurty and just need my soft duvet which feels like bricks on my skin to cuddle me up and go to snuggleland  

Nighty night x
Cat 

P.S Jo ..Sorry you are being sicky  
P.P.S ..Rosie I will munch on a magnum when you are in labour .. or a packet of magnums if you have a long labour lol ..did anyone watch Nigella tonight ..ooh I so want that cookbook ..me and a friend have decided to buy it for each other for Christmas !


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone,

Welcome newbies, this post is moving so fast at the mo, can't keep up!

Get well cat n Jo!

Good luck Rosie u must be so excited!!!!! Hope all goes well.

Just to say Af looming, spotting n been cryin today so should be here proper by tomorrow. So should be starting crazy pills again weds eve. Not been too bad with the side effects, so hopefully will be the same again, pretty sure I ovulated for first time in 12mths n on pos note this is the second period to arrive on day 33, so back in normal cycle range, hooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So now I am working again, maybe I will have more luck!

Good luck n pos vibes to u all for this cycle xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

Hiya ladies

sorry only a quick post as only just come out of hospital today and not feeling too good - just wanted to thank everyone who sent me lovely messages, it was lovely to come out and see this 

will post as soon as feel upto it & feeling a little better

congrats to those BFP i noticed..its great to see this also lots babydust to everyone wanting that bfp            

ive put a link to explain what happened save writing it all out again 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116488.0

love to you all

Nicky xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hey

so glad you're out of hospital ad78, we missed you. so sorry for all the problems though, it must have been awful   lets hope its a bfp then you dont have to make that tough decision babe  

hi lawsy, sorry for af hun but good luck for this cycle!  

cat you feeling any better?  

rosie, hope you're ok  

fi, hi ya flasher, thanks for the additions to the clegictionary... where is the mad girl anyway?   

maj, ho ho ho, merry christmas   

i have an emergancy appointment at the doctors soon so will let you know how it goes

love jo x


----------



## kellixxx

Morning all  

Get well soon jo.x


----------



## NuttyJo

thanks kel

hows bubba comming along? are you going to find out whether its a pink or blue one when you go for the next scan? if they can tell that early!   

xxx


----------



## maj79

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm crumbly extra mature cheese, I have been craving all sorts since stupid o'clock.

Hope it goes OK Jo

AD left you a message on other thread, but good to see you back.


----------



## kellixxx

Yeah Jo we cant wait to find out i would love blue but if i get pink i don't mind.  my next scan isn't till 6th of DEC so ages away and I'm taking dd with me next time.


Em shut up about cheese please I'm on a break from it as it kept me up all nigh with heart burn  


kel


----------



## maj79

drink milk to help with that or the dry bread but not the crusts hun ! You doing any more xmas shopping today 

it's quiet this morning  

CAT how are you feeling today any better


----------



## kellixxx

Dont tempt me.lol

Iwas just sat thinking that  


kel


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh that would be good having a blue one.... thats what i would wish for if i could choose! although saying that, obviously would be extatic to have a pink or blue one... PLEASE GOD LET ME HAVE ONE?!   have you had any other cravings apart from the c word?   and yeah i think taking dd for the scan is a fab idea, get her involved as much as poss then hopefully she wont feel like shes being left out or anything. my sis is having trouble with her 3yr old cos shes due in novemeber (although could come at anytime now according to m/w) and he has gone back to talking in baby talk and saying hes the baby so we've just had to make it a big thing of him being the special big brother and he has to be a big boy and help mummy look after his baby sister when she comes. hes fine most of the time but it just seems to be when everyone is talking about the baby that he goes off on one, and i dont blame him! anyway, im not sure what the point of that story was going to be   but just wanted to say that im sure she will start to get excited once she knows how special she will be being a big sister to her little brother or sister.  

maj, shhhh about cheese!


----------



## kellixxx

Can i just ask who thinks I'm MAD going back to work now??  

I feel fine and i miss my job


What do you all think 




Jo Ive got all my family to send her a congratulations card on being a big sister and she loves it. I'm daft like that and I'm sure your turn will be very soon.xxx


kel


----------



## NuttyJo

awww thats such a good idea kel, the card... not working! bet she loved it bless her 

i spose its entirely up to you on how you're feeling as to whether to go back to work or not, but if you make sure its only a few hours at most a day   you need rest!


----------



## kellixxx

Its only 9.30 till 2.30 Monday to Friday so i can pick dd up and 8 till 6 on a Saturday.

kel


----------



## maj79

kel if you did 8-6 on a sat you would sleep 6.30 till8 on monday morning


----------



## kellixxx

you just want me all to your self on here dont you em.lol


----------



## NuttyJo

i would do the weekdays and then ditch the weekends! saying that though, im a lazy moo.....


----------



## kellixxx

In my job tho its weekend were i will make my cash.lol


----------



## maj79

That and it is the truth   You know you wouldn't be able to keep your eyes open you struggle too when you are just sitting there on here with all your lovelyyyyyy goodies


----------



## kellixxx

your not helping 

imagine all my wonky hair cuts


----------



## maj79

You will be sacked within the week   Mind you it would do you good to get of your   once in a while


----------



## kellixxx

You wont be saying that when I'm not here you cheeky moo   you will miss me and you know it


kel


----------



## maj79

Ah yea well fingers crossed I will have a new job by then anyway and wont be on half as much as I will be busy and full of job satisfaction   And the easter bunny has just made me a cuppa


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone ..sitting here at work feeling total poop.. everything aches..but good job I came in as one of my colleagues is on holiday and the other is off sick ..so only me here to man the fort .. my whole face aches think that is the sinuses .. and go from hot to cold and sore throat and puffing like a good un (asthma) just want to wrap myself in my fleece that I came to work in and go to sleep.. but we have  a big meeting at 11.30 so got to keep my eyes open for that .. 

Kelli ..I think you should do what feels right for you hunny x

Angel Delight sounds like you had a rough old time of it bless you ..lets hope its a lovely BFP to make it all worth while      

Sorry for lack of personals but would probably get you all mixed up again   ooh nice soft bed ..nice soft bed .. nice soft duvet .. nice soft duvet .. oh pants dreaming again ..horrible hard chair ..horrible hard desk   I want my bed   oh well can't be helped .. I will just fall asleep on my fleece later .. we have a sick room but the bed in there is like an army bed hard as nails otherwise I would curl up on there at lunchtime and wake up at 5pm! 

If I get another recorded message phone me up at work I will scream ! all of a sudden we seem to get loads of them!
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Easter bunny? are you mad?


hope you feel better soon cat


----------



## maj79

Nope I truley am the sanest one on this board, good job really with all you nutters the newbies would get scared  

Hope the day flies for you Cat so you are soon home and in bed


----------



## kellixxx

NEWBIES DONT LISTEN TO HER

    


kel


----------



## maj79

TuT TuT the riff raff on here 

[fly]BEWARE [/fly]

the more you gab on here the more they drag you down


----------



## NuttyJo

yo mad friends!

cat hope you feel better soon my dear, wrap up warm and drink some tea or hot chocolate, that should help! 

well the doctor poked and prodded my tummy   nearly flew off the bed cos it bloody well hurt   He has said he thinks it could be mild OHSS so to go home and rest with a hot water bottle but do not take painkillers incase im pregnant   i didnt know you wasnt allowed them if you was pregnant?    anyway, hes said hes not prescribing me anymore clomid unless he gets the go ahead from the hospital so hes writing to them to say that he thinks I have OHSS and what do they suggest   also had to have a blood test and afterwards the blood kept comming out so thought i would bleed to death! luckily it stopped and im home now. got some horrid peppermint cordial though for my tummy and its the yukkiest thing ever! 

so for now i dont think im a proper clomid chick anymore   well, until the hospital decide what to do with me anyway. 

galaxy anyone?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I could melt galaxy into a hot chocolate that would be nice ..have just been on lemsip and ribena didn't fancy tea cos our milk has gone all creamy and can't be bothered to go and buy some more .. just had an almighty coughing fit and nearly threw up and it made everything really ache my head hurt and I nearly pee'd myself .. going to have another lemsip and if I don't feel any better after that I am going home ..cos starting to feel really wheezy ..

Jo .. you will always be a clomid chick hunny (lock the doors everyone she is not allowed to escape !) you can take paracetamol if you are pregnant but I guess if they suspect you might have OHSS it might be something to do with that..perhaps that affects your liver like it has to Angel Delight so best do what they say hunny x 

Em ..You are sadly deluded thinking you are sane .. sorry Newbies all these mixed messages but have to say ..sooner or later everyone on the clomid board ends up   in varying degrees and Em is at the higher end of the scale shall we say     (Easter Bunnies   )  ...and as for that Kelli .. well on a recent study falling pregnant seems to accentuate the problem ..and a cheese obsession seems to develop as well as the loony tendencies  

So Jo ..hoping your recent madness is a good sign hunny   

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

did you mean me cat? me? mad?!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

p.s... feel better soon chick!


----------



## maj79

Ha phoey to me being   as my dear old ma would say if you'd have been what i'd have been you'd have been a fairy queen   SO your all just jealous


----------



## angelus

Hi girls,
Hi to all the newbies...this site is a life line and there are a few of us on here that prove that all the hard work and dodgy emotions do work!

Jo- i had really bad ohss and was in agony for @ 8 weeks...the result was a BFP so just relax and be careful of taking anything just in case x

Cat - just thought i would let you know i have my first craving...cream soda..drunk two 2 litre bottles in last 2 days! Still cant eat more than a rabbit but at least my fluid intake is ok!

Hi to everyone else. lots of love to all xxxx


----------



## kellixxx

angelus why dont you join 2nd tri with lonley old me.lol


How are you now?

you started baby shopping yet??


----------



## kellixxx

I'm the only 1 who isn't indenile cat yes I'm mad very mad indeed   

But you are right that Emma is worse   


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh cream soda yummy ..good thing to have cravings for .. 

Em we love you as you are though hunny and wouldn't have you any other way .. 

I have just been learning stuff about Jo and Cleg .. about what their bedroom habits are etc .. hilarious if you havn't read that thread before ! 

Well still feeling poo pants so going to finish at 3pm .. pointless me staying here all day and then still feeling pants tomorrow..

Kelli ..glad you are not in denial hunny .. you are among loony friends x
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

shhhh cat!    you will have everyone thinking im not innocent anymore! i could tell them some of your stories too you know     i suggest you go home and have some chocolate 

angelus, good to see you! glad to see you're starting to enjoy being pregnant at last hun


----------



## kellixxx

Right im off to the school run tata girls and be good.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am sweet and innocent .. Jo I have no concerns about you sharing my stories (have I had any lol) .. its no secret that I would happily give the England Rugby team a once over .. lol
Cat x


----------



## maj79

SO Jo what is a fizzy slap


----------



## NuttyJo

maj! ask cat... i have no idea


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just wanted to say to all Clomid girls that if I have upset anyone with anything I have ever said on this thread then I am truly sorry .. I have become aware that that seems to be the case ..and I am starting to wonder if there is something wrong with me as I seem to have a knack of upsetting people ..and I truly truly do not mean to ..and it really upsets me that ..that may be the case..     if people could PM me and be really honest cos I want to know so that I can put things right as it is obviously something I don't recognise in myself..

Love you all 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

uh oh! what have you done cat?   im sure you havnt upset anyone on purpose hun, you havnt upset me anyway.... only spreading rumours that im a sex mad maniac....   god damn you!  

i love you cat!


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hey ho Cat    

I am a newbie and have read back through the pages and cant find anything upsetting.....  dont stress yourself!
Glad there are so many of you I can call upon when I get my clomid next week - excited & aprehensive at the same time, as its my first time on it....

R
xxx


----------



## maj79

Cat PM'd you  

Stalyvegas hopefully you wont experience too many off the side effects, if any at all


----------



## Stalyvegas

I made the mistake of putting "clomid side effects" into google last week and am now terrified..... im sure it cant be as bad as all that! 
R
x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Maj

Just seen your sig box, I conceived Lily on 800 mg Metformin - and she will be 1yr old in 2 weeks time, I had horrid stomach cramps and didnt want to move too far from the toilet (if you get my drift) and got a few nasty bouts of nausea but that was about it.... not too bad at all. I found the diet worse, I was told to lose 2 1/2 stone minimum before hand - am insulin resistant so I was living and Atkins Life, being without chocolate and pasta was worse!
I have been back on metformin for 10 months now and not really had any ill effects, I think they fade after time and you build up a resistance to them.

Hope the Metf works for you   finger crossed.


----------



## Shellebell

Well it has taken me all day on various work breaks (and some un-offical ones  ) to catch up with you lot  

Cat - What have you been up to  I think i passed you my bug  
Jo -  Rest up hun, I hope you are feeling better soon
AD -  feel better soon
Heeelllooooooo newbies 
hheeeelllooooooo to bumps

Love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thank you for my PM's .. I hope you will tell me if I upset anyone cos really don't mean to ..cos I love you all lots an don't mean to be a bossy madam   x


----------



## maj79

Stalyvegas I have had a couple of occasions were needed to stay close too the toilet   but find I am more just full of wind   but lots of people say I am full of hot air  

Shellebell I end up crammin a days worth of work into the last hour coz I spend too long on here  

Cat it sounds to me like you need a night in your PJ's with lots of goodies watchin christmas films, enough to make anyone feel better   well apart from Fi   Thats what her DH should threaten her with if she is spendding too much time on here  

Kel I am waiting for you to make me mouth water with what you had for tea  

Rosie did your tiler turn up  

Well I joined the local bingo before   going next week with the girls from work, cat wait, legs eleve woowooooooo


----------



## cleg

*aw what you think your flipping playing at like talking this much *

Jo i do.................not have any nutter tendancies 

right sorry for the me post but thought i would let you in on my consult today, here go's,

i go in to have both tubes removed on the 2nd november, 3 months to recover + in february make a call to book a date + all being well it'll be ICSI for us,

all happening quick,

xxx


----------



## maj79

Cleg   where you expecting that !! Aw hunny hope it all goes well for you


----------



## cleg

hi maj + ta for the hug hun

i was expecting them to say they were going to remove my left tube but a bit set back at taking both out but i had thought about it to be honest, there is no point in taking one out waiting 3 months for TX + then having to check the other + then removing it if hydro is there so best all out at once, as for the ICSI no was not expecting that but its not the end of the world, at least i know one will be going in there   at 1st he said DP's sample normal from results but when he looked they were bit concerned that only 3%were normal

i laughed in car on way home + said ah well if they doing it for you at least i know 2 aint gonna try get in + i bet that your abnormal ones have them big man heads (we were shown all dodgy sperm @ info session ) + i dont want one of them violating my ickle eggie   

you have to laugh, it could be worse  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Humour can be a good way of dealing with things as long as you are not bottling up. Its good to see how you are keepin positive about this as we all know how low it can take us. And as you have said at least you know one will be in you   hoping for lots of sticky vibes for you and first of all a quick recovery, but make sure you milk it with DH    xx


----------



## cleg

phhhoooaaaw milk it not a chance   i might like to think he is but he aint stupid  

i wouldnt bottle it up hun, been there done that + it aint good so wont be going down that road again besides i know i have all you lot to moan too  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat and Jo, hope your better soon..

AD... Just read your other post, had no idea you poor thing, hope youstart to feel better soon ((big hugs))

Lawsy sorry to hear about impending A/F and good luck for that new cycle..

Hiya Kelli..you gotta do what you feels right about your job, but just take it easy and listen to your
body..really good idea about the card!

Oh Maj, you over your cravings yet?I think Im becoming a born again Christmas worshipper, buying decorations.. NO NO!!

Hi Angelus, good to hear from you, glad things are a little better,ot long til your next scan eh! Will you
be asking the sex, or leaving it as a suprise

Stalyvegas, just throw yourself in its a good place to be, and good luck on your cycle..some people have lots of side effects
and some people litle o none, so dont worry about them they may not happen,,,

Hi shelley, your on CD 31? you due to test real soon?

Ooh Cleg, were you not expecting that? sounds like a big leap forward, how you feeling hun? Must be good to know were your going with it now ((((hugs))))


----------



## cleg

hi Fi hunny   half expected but still its weird when its all final + you have a plan

how you doing anyhoo luv ??

xxx


----------



## maj79

Fi had me cheese fix today but I want something really really salty now  Wahoooooo Fi doesn't it warm the cockles of ya heart

[fly]Christmas time[/fly] 
[fly]mistletoe and wine [/fly] 
[fly]children singing christian ryhme[/fly]


----------



## Crazy Fi

Im fine thanks Cleg, just got stonking headache all day, prob due to large clomid dose...

Maj. looking at that screen, pea shooters come to mind


----------



## maj79

Just glad I am behind the screen then


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello all

Hope everyone is doing ok and having their fixes of whatever they are craving.... seem to be some strange choices - i am reading a lot about cheese, and cream soda! I still dream of chicken super noodles straight from the pan - they make me feel dirty just thinking of them!

Crazy Fi, thanks - Im sure the Clomid wont be as bad as I expect, its just an unknown area for me so I suppose I am just stressing. The Metf was a bit rough as they wanted me to take loads of the stuff! 

Lots of fingers crossed to everyone
R
xx


----------



## k.j.m

Hi everyone,

just wanted to have a moan, I'm feeling sorry for myself today. I'm on CD11 and having a scan tomorrow to check for follies but I'm convinced they are going to tell me its not worked this time. The other 2 times I have taken clomid, I've had ovulation pain from about CD10 til I ovulated around CD14/15. But this time, there's nothing so far. I can't believe I actually want to be in pain this time!!! I just want it to work, oh well will have to see what they say tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone else,
Kelly x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi Kelly

Hope you get on ok - your munchkin is gorg!!
R
x


----------



## k.j.m

ahh thanks. Is that your little one, she's a cutie

Kelly x


----------



## maj79

Kelly good luck with your scan   

Just weighd myself for the first time since I started the Met, I ahve lost a stone    so I a having a pack of salt n vinegar chipsticks to celebrate mmmm


----------



## bagpuss1910

Hi girlies,

I can't keep up with these threads, so much going on.....

Well I started my Clomid journey the other day and so far so good (I guess there is time for it all to happen!).
Hope we are all ok. Sorry I still don't know who you all are!
Love
Lorna
x


----------



## Stalyvegas

KJM - yes, thats Lily....  she will be 1 really soon. Hope Clomid can help me give her a sister/brother!

Maj - well done on the weight loss, its so hard! Hope you enjoy the S & V treat, I used to steal the skin of jacket potatoes if I was in need of a pick-me-up!  

R
xx


----------



## maj79

Hi Bagpuss   hope the rest of the cycle is a     one for you. And dont worry I dont tink we know who we are half the time  

Thanks Stalyvegas , I am really enjoying them, sucking all the salt of them


----------



## k.j.m

Thanks Maj. And well done on the weight loss!

R - ahh, that's exactly what we want for Hayden, a little brother or sister to play with, fingers crossed it will happen for us soon!

Kelly x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Will keep fingers and toes crossed - hope your get a BFP soon.

R
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg ..hunny wish you every bit of good look for ICSI..its good to have a plan     and hope the tube removal is not too bad  

Stalyvegas and KLM you have the most gorgeous little people there they are positively scrummy   and KJM good luck with the scan tomorrow       

Em ..Thats fantastic hun .. way to go  

Bagpuss .. Good luck     

Fi   sorry you have a bad head hunny ..hope it goes away soon x

Rosie .. Fingers crossed everything starts running smoothly with the kitchen now    

Sukie .. we still miss you hun x 

Jo ..You have gone quiet you are not having a life are you lol 

Right starting to feel really whoozy now so got to go back to my bed.. 

Hello to everyone I have missed SS, Kelli, Angelus etc etc 

Cat x


----------



## Shellebell

Cleg ~   So how many times did you ask in your consultant to repeat himself   I hope all goes well hun   
Fi ~ My cycles have been all over the place, I could be anything from 25 to 38   Decided if nothing happened by weekend I will test. I think being ill hasn't helped
Jo ~ I hope things are OK  
Cat ~ I hope you are feeling better soon hun  no   cause I don't want it back   Talking of which, my boss now has my cough  
Maj ~   at you and chipsticks, my mate eats them that way too 
KMJ & Stalyvegas ~ How old are your littleuns ? Could we have a future for them   (they are gorge)
Bagpuss ~ Good luck   just jump in when you can hun  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## maj79

Morning All 

How is everyone on this crisp and festive morning  

Well I have absolutly nothing to do so I am bored bored bored, which means i am in danger of spending money I haven't got as I trall the internet. PUT THE DEBIT CARD DOWN  

Shellebell good luck for the weekend hun, if its a BFP have you ever thought of Emma for a name, they are lovely people Emma's  

To all the newbies ( sorry there is a few of you and no coffee yet   so brain in gear so no names   ) Hope you are finding it all OK

Cat hope you are feeeling a little better today    and you Jo

Kel where are ya   have you left me  

Cleg, Angelus, SS, Fiii and all else were are you  

Ah well that is me for now , speak to you all later


----------



## angelus

morning maj..im here!

But only for few mins as im off to docs to get signed off again!

Fi- Gonna ask if they can see the sex as we are seriously financialy in the s*** as im not working and ssp doesnt come anywhere near what i earn so would like to know what it is so we can buy the right colours etc rather than everything in yellow, cream or white!

Got another craving......mince pies! Yum Yum...HO HO HO


----------



## Stalyvegas

Shellebell - Lily will be 1yr old in 2 weeks, cant believe it.

Maj - I have to give my c cards to DH when he goes to work or I get the compulsion to shop... even when I am just going for a walk I end up at the shops, purely by accident!

Hi Angelus, warm mincepies drowned in cream.... yum! Totally not allowed on my diet - gutted. I wanted to know the sex when I was Pg for the same reason, good luck.

R
xx


----------



## Nix76

Just a quick hello from me.

Cleg - bloody hell hun, that must've been a shock !

Faaaaarrrrrr too much chat for me to even attempt to catch up - so hello to everyone, how you all doing ?

Not much going on with me - due to test/come on Sunday/Monday. 

Nix.


----------



## maj79

Good luck at the doctors Angelus

Stalyvegas C Cards have been well and truley cut up coz had the same kinda problem   Didnt think it was possible to get a real addiction for Asda  

Considering I lovvvveeeeeeee   and all things christmas, I cant stand mince pies   urghhhh


----------



## Stalyvegas

Asda - pah!!!!  Tesco.... ah Tesco......  We had a mega one open up a few years ago and I can sped literally hours going up and down the store.


----------



## maj79

Don't be bad naming my Asda, I am more protective over that then I am my dog     We have just had a big morrisons open up by us, we have 3 superstore asda's and 2 normal asda's in a 20 min driving vincinity, and I am calling everyone one who is a traitor and goes to morrisons   I love Asda, I have been known to go to several in one day


----------



## cleg

asda ok tesco LUV IT  

its only cos its the closest  

Jo never flipping mind mince pies you loon   it aint crimbo yet, oops dont tell Cat she may get upset  

Cat i presume you are somewhere causing bother  

who's got the debit card at the ready on the puter ?? naughty naughty Maj   STEP AWAY  

Rosie did you sort that rabble out @ yours hunny ? i hope you didnt do to much with the moving round + any niggles yet hunny ??  

Fi you heard anything bout that job ?

Nix hi hun hows you doing ?

to everyone else big hello only a quickie as going to work for double today, oooo they gonna love moi when tell them need more time owf   cant wait to tell them  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi everyone ..well the lurg got worse over night temp went through the roof, throat is mega swollen today so I am at home and have slept all morning ..going to snuggle on the sofa and watch some crappy tv .. did everyone see my msg re AngelMoon and her gorgeous little girl ..born 10th October ..I remember her getting her BFP about the same time as Rosie .. in some ways it seems to have gone by so quickly to produce such a miracle .. 

Wish you and your little one every happiness Angel Moon x

Hi to everyone else sorry for lack of personals.. 
Cat x

P.S .. I am sad I love Tesco and Asda but only have a tiny Asda in Northampton so Tesco get my vote .. I am also a sucker for Waitrose prob cos they have lots of John Lewis stuff in the Rushden one.. long time since I have been there tho cos need a car to get there..and its expensive so need deep pockets.. it used to be on my way home when I earnt a lot more money LETHAL lol 

P.P.S ..Mince pies and cream yum


----------



## wickedangel

Hi all, 

sorry for not posting for a couple of weeks.  Was getting really down about waiting for OV and nothing much happening, got fed up with the sex as well but it has to be done.  

Well wouldn't you know it AF ambushed me from behind when I was least expecting it.  She's getting good - didnt feel a thing and none of the normal symptoms so its a   for this month.  She even managed to come 10 days early the witch.  To top it all the Doctor sent out my prescription for Clomid with a letter re. Hospital appointment on Thursday (ie two weeks ago) and its still not arrived.  Luckily i managed to get another doctor to write another prescription and got started this morning on my next cycle.  Oh well back to the drawing board for more fun and games this month.  I go on holiday to Vegas in three weeks with the kids so hopefully the couple of weeks before I can   .  Hopefully i can relax on holiday and not think about it.

Glad everyone is well.  

Jo - mince pies with cream and ice cream Yum yum it doesnt matter if its not christmas yet - it soon will be.

I have my fingers and toes crossed for us all this month. 

Hope you feel better cat.


----------



## dons664

hi
just wanted to say that i have been reading your comments for a few weeks and have deceided to join as you seem to be able to give each other lots of support. 
i have just had my first cycle of clomid 50mg and am waiting to find out result day 28 had quite bad mood swings and have become bloated weeing all the time. dont know how some of you have managed so many cycles. would be grateful for any help thanks donna


----------



## maj79

Hi Donna and welcome to the board. Good luck for this cycle    . I found with Clomid that it varied each month exactly what side effects I had and how bad they were, In fact I found that when I was upped to 100mg I had even less side effects then the 50mg  . So dont be put off too much _IF_ and I do mean _IF_ you need them again

wickedangel good luck with this cycle hun, try not to be too down hearted, which i know is sooooo much easier said then done, but lots of    to you

Cat sorry you are feeling worse hun, you just take it easy and wrap up warm and try and sweat it out of you  

Kels


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Donna ..welcome to the nutty thread lol.. we will give you as much support as we can hunny ..lots of luck      just shout with any questions  

Em ..thanks hunny ..the coughing is the worst I need tenalady I think lol  

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Now CAT you wouln't want to change a habit of a life time now would you


----------



## kellixxx

Ems   

Hiya girls its me the nutty 1    

 

kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello Brazil ..or are you pistachio ?
Em..No I wouldn't if I can't have kiddies might as well collect cats and smell of wee


----------



## kellixxx

Any news Rosie?? or is the baby staying put so far? cos we all cant wait.lol


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. That's lovely news about Angelmoon having a little girl.  

Cleg, that must be a bit of a shock hun.   I suppose at least you have a plan of action now though like you say, so lets hope it will work for you first time. I know quite a few ladies from my hospital (also FFs) who are pg through ICSI at the moment and 2 with new babies. Good luck hun.  

Dons, welcome to the Clomid board. Yes, the girls here are very supportive and if you have any questions, concerns or just need a rant or moan, then that's what we're here for. Good luck hun.  

Angeldelight, glad to see you are out of hospital and I really hope you make a full recovery soon. You've really been through the mill lately.  


Kel, last night I had a few proper twingy pains and did get a bit scared that it was all happening. I think they were practice ones though (or at least I hope they were!)

Cat, hope you feel better soon. I was bad last week and all you can do is sleep and sweat it out and OD on honey and lemon. Feed a cold!  

Well, if my card ever comes through (it's still stuck in the darn postal strike!) then I would choose to max it out at the cheese shop!   Thankfully the leak in the bedroom was apparently fixed yesterday, although the ceiling was still wet this morning so I'm dubious about that. Then when the tiler had turned up yesterday and things seemed like they were moving, he rang DH last night and said he wasn't coming tonight as he has a regular job and would come after that! Well I was so, so stressed last night and hysterically crying as I just wanted to inflict violence on him. Anyway, spoke to my mum and she calmed me down and made me realise it was much better to wipe bumjuice around the rim of his tea cup.   Thankfully, he came after lunch and is getting on with it, so I may decide not to be so  , but I'm still pretty mad with him for causing me all that stress and am just staying away from him. 

So there's my latest update. Hoping everything will run smoothly and the kitchen will be finished tomorrow and these pains don't mean labour is imminent!  

Hello, to Jo, Em, Fi, Sukie, Nix, Max, Angelus, Stalyvegas, Emelbee, Shellebell, Bagpuss, k.j.m, wickedangel and anyone I've missed. Wow there are so many ladies on here now. It's great to see.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

im confused   why is everyone talking to me about mince pies?!!   i dont even like mince pies


----------



## angelus

Sorry jo it was my fault...its my latest craving!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rosie ..You are bad      wouldn't that be satisfying tho with the way he has messed you about ..hey if I was there I could just wee in his tea lol ooh you should make out to the man you are going into labour cos of the stress of it that will make him get a move on ! hope little one comes on time and doesn't keep you waiting      

Fi ..   how are you today hun ? 

Kelli ..thanks for PM hun   

Jo ..You are quiet today hun are you ok? ooh just as I went to post you burst into life .. cheese and bean pie for you then hunny  

Angelus ..Any more cream soda or mincepies left in the shops ? lol 

Cleg .. How are you feeling today? Ooh I really fancy spending lots of money now lol.. need so many things for my house ..like a new kitchen .. flooring.. more flooring .. ooh and more flooring .. I am supposed to get some extra money in my wages this month so hoping they have felt generous !

KJM ..How are you today? 

Wicked Angel ..sorry the nasty witch cowbag caught up with you ..fingers crossed for next cycle     

Max ....are you still on holiday feels like ages since you went away but its prob only a week..

Stalyvegas ..Well done for being strong and avoiding the yummy mincepies (just imagine they are full of insects and yucky things and taste horrible really ) 

Emelbee ..   hope you are ok hunny x

Shellebelle ..How generous of you to share ..   lol I feel a bit better think it will be one that leaves me with a cough for a while tho..how are you feeling now?

Bagpuss you will soon learn who we all are .. Cleg thinks she is the sanest one .. Jo thinks she is too and Em and Me LOVE CHRISTMAS lol and FI hates Christmas and we drive her mad ..Jingle Bells ..Jingle Bells 

Angel Delight ..How are you feeling today .. glad they are still keeping an eye on you  

Sukie   still missing you  

SS ..How are things with you hunny ? 

Well apologies to anyone I have missed.. it is getting harder and harder cos we are getting such a popular thread ..but big   to you all .. I pray if you are pregnant that you have a smooth and easy pregnancy and if you are about to pop that you have a smooth and easy labour.. and for us that are still waiting to get our dream .. I pray that it comes very very soon for you all             
Cat x


----------



## Stalyvegas

I only went out for a couple of hours and seem to have caused major ructions about supermarkets - sorry!!!!  
Maj - didnt mean to be nasty about your beloved Asda, I used to love it before they charged for parking at my local one, so I defected to Tesco and now love it. My nearest Waitrose is miles & miles away so cant shop there, and its too pricey! 
Whoever was in Northampton should go to the little co-op's the stuff there is nice, plus I was in charge of having them refitted, before I retired from working to be with my little one!

Cat - i did resist the mince pies, however I caved when I found a Flake in the fridge - nightmare!!! At the consultant on monday and should have lost about 4 lbs more than I have.....  now I am in a chocolate frame of mind.

Donna, hello - you are a few weeks in front of me, I am due to get my first clomid next week - hope you dont get too many nasty side effects.

Hello everyone else - still too new to remember all the names - sorry! Will manage it soon.
R
xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

yo im still about, just feel totally zonked! been reading and trying to keep up with you all though... mental people   

mince pies yuk
cream soda yuk
asda ohhh yes, love it but its miles away
tesco love the fact you get points for shopping there
waitrose is a place for rich old ladies
vimto, i want some, someone get me some!
cold and coughs are yuk too

something is making me very mad today. the fact is, i have 4 huuuuuge bars of chocolate in the fridge calling to me but i cannot eat them as my tummy is like a friggin balloon! wouldnt mind not eating if i actually looked thin for it   

get well sooooon catarooney   

cleg you smeg, stop working, i miss you! 

im going to dedicate this song to you girls, ready? sure? here it goes: - 

dashing through the snow, on a one horse open sleigh, something (?) as we go, laughing all the way.... 

ok thats enough of that, i dont know the words!


----------



## Stalyvegas

The only chocolate I have left in the fridge is the really bitter dark stuff that I use for cooking with - I cant just eat it, but that its the ONLY thing preventing me from scoffing it.!

Hope your tummy un-bloats enough so that you can scoff what you've got!


----------



## NuttyJo

if not i will just have to share it round all you lot! whos for some galaxy?!!


----------



## NuttyJo

ok so now i have a stupid song stuck in my head so thought i would share it with you....

jingle bells, batman smells, robin flew away, uncle billy lost his willy on the motorway, hey! 

 im blaming maj for this one


----------



## Emelbee

Afternoon all..

Gosh there's so much to catch up on. Just a flying visit from me, I worked the late last night followed by the early today and I am exhausted! 

I think I may have ov'd today.. Had a bit of a sharp pain on the left side - So it looks like I am about to enter the 2ww..  

I'll catch up properly later.. I can hardly keep my eyes open!

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good Luck Emelbee          

Stalyvegas it is me in Northampton.. and yes I do think the Co-ops look much better nowadays lol I used to use one a lot when I lived round the corner from one.. now it means walking down the hill and up again and I am too lazy whereas Tescos is closer ..ooh I really fancy a some nice creamy galaxy choc now yum I like flakes but more goes on the floor than in my mouth which can't be a good thing! dark choc doesn't have the same effect does it unless it has nice mint creme in the middle then its nice like those frys cream things yummy 

Jo ..trust you to lower the tone of Christmas    fancy not liking mince pies and cream soda .. blimey everyone thinks that I am a rich old lady that stinks of wee now lol .. I don't shop in Waitrose nowadays and it was only for treats before honest ! lol I have just seen something very rude on my sil's ********.. with shrek its sooo rude ..would forward it onto you gals on ******** but think it would shock you and you would never look at Shrek and Donkey the same way ever again ! 

Right back to the sofa x
Cat x


----------



## angelus

Good..im glad you dont like mince pies and cream soda..more for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got a bit freaked out at the doctors earlier as she told me she was very surprised by the size of my bump and said i was unusually big. Nothing like giving me something else to worry about!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Are you sure there was only one baby in there ? perhaps its cos you have lost so much weight it exagerates your bump..try not to worry hun  x
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

aparanty my bump is to big aswel?

You will be fine angelus


Hi all  


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

..Maybe its all the cheese and the cream soda lol mmmm fancy both of those now.. its when you are not pregnant and you look pregnant that you want to worry girls lol 
Cat x


----------



## angelus

kelli - you need to stick a pic of your bump on here so i can compare xx ( or send it to me in an email )


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes lets compare cheese to cream soda ..


----------



## Shellebell

OMG  we haven't got a double of double trouble have we


----------



## NuttyJo

i wanna see your bumps girls! will compare them to my air filled belly lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

and my podgy one


----------



## NuttyJo

seriously i went out today with my sister (who is 8mths pg) and some old man moved aside for 'the two pregnant girls'   how fat did i feel!


----------



## k.j.m

Hi everyone,

Shelley, Cat, Maj and anyone else that sent messages - thanks for the good luck messages for my scan but it went as I thought. It looks like I'm not going to ovulate this month. As I have PCOS, I had lots of small 7mm ish follicles and 1 at 10mm, which could get bigger but as I'm on day 12 and its not much bigger than the rest its unlikely. So I've spent the rest of the day feeling down in the dumps  

At the start I was so convinced that I would ovulate as I did both times I took clomid before, so I feel really upset by it. 
I was asked if I have any clomid left from the last time I took it (which I do) and was told to take that as it may make a difference. I was also told to take the 100mg once a day and not in 2 lots of 50mg like my consultant said, although apparently it doesn't make a difference. So I will try 1 more month at 100mg and then go on to 150mg if it doesn't work. 

So I'm keeping my fingers crossed it works next month, just got to wait til day 30 to start taking the provera again first, then all systems go! Hope everyone else is having better luck.

Kelly x


----------



## k.j.m

Shelley - Sorry forgot to reply to your question. My little one (Hayden) is 16 months now! Its flying by so quickly


----------



## angelus

There you go...not the most flattering of photos!!


----------



## NuttyJo

angelus! are you sure theres not 2 in there?! lol. awww bless you hun. it does resemble my tummy lately though so you're not alone! 

k.j.m sorry the scan didnt go well for you but dont loose hope yet babe cos i think clomid can lengthen your cycles and therefore you may still have time to grow some nice follies and ovulate later? dont get too down about it, im sure it will be fine   correct me if im wrong someone but i think follies can grow 1-2mm a day? im sure ive read that anyway, although knowing me im going nuts   

i think im defo poorly cos i dont even fancy chocolate.....       im scared!


----------



## k.j.m

Thanks Jo, I keep hoping that, but trying not to get my hopes up on that though, trying to think that it hasn't worked and if it dies after all that's a bonus! Any way got another scan next Thursday (day 20) so will see for definate. And I'm ill too and my DH and DS, its going round. I've gone right off chocolate too, but have for about 3 weeks which is so unlike me! Then again I think I may have o/d on it on holiday as I haven't touched it since


----------



## k.j.m

oops I meant does not dies!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes they can grow 2mm a day hun ..how long are your cycles normally Kelly?
It took me about 3 cycles for my ovaries to crank up..what dose clomid are you on? if you have reasonable length cycles then there could be time yet hunny.. or it could just take a couple of cycles to really get them going ..hope it works asap for you hun        I remember how gutted I was for the first few cycles .. came out in tears .. but also remember going for my scan when I had big fat follicles and came out with a huge grin on my face as if I had got a BFP lol

Angelus ..Lovely bump hunny .. just need to compare Kelli's now cream soda ..cheese    

Jo ..don't you hate that when that happens I have had that before now .. being asked when its due when being particularly bloated ..I just say ooh not for a while yet    

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Rosie has gone quiet .. you have not sneakily gone into labour have you Rosie? or buried the tiler in your back garden .. you didn't mention having a patio layed laid (I seem to lose the ability to spell on here ! ) perhaps it was wishful thinking being layed lol
Cat x


----------



## k.j.m

Cat - I do not have cycles usually, so I've had provera first. But last time I was on clomid they were 28-30 days. I'm on 100mg, same as last time. Hopefully it has just taken an extra month to kick start them as you say, but I'll keep fingers crossed that something may still happen this month!


----------



## NuttyJo

cat you make me laugh. 

i have changed my ticker as 6 days to testing seemed too scary for me! have cheakily extended it lol. as ive only ovulated a few days ago i think its gonna be a long cycle anyway


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good Luck to you all ..bout time we had some more BFP's on here                               

Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Hiya ladies im back!

             We had a wonderful holiday,wish we were still there though. 

       Home to bad news though,im still not ovulating apparantly so back on reductil for me and the weight loss road again,

       Thats all my cons said,stop the clomid and lose weight! Ive got plenty left if i want to carry on though   I dont think theres any point though untill ive lost some weight 

      Anyway sorry about the me post and i hope everyones ok 
Have i missed anything important? any bfps or anything?xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhhh welcome back max!!! are you nice and brown? im so jealous! we missed you   

im watching location location location... was it you cat who fancied that baldy guy on there?   his ears are massive!   

i think im off to bed cos im a tired puppy   

love you all xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

have blown you some lucky bubbles KJM ..

ooh Max welcome back hunny x Umm can't remember if we have had a bfp since you have been away   thinking about it ..no brain won't work sorry Max ..but welcome back .. you and me both on the weight loss campaign then ..I am leaving it until after christmas now though..too much going on until then. 

Yes it was me .. I have never been put off by lack of hair and love tall men mmm not sure if he is tall but he is nice ..
Cat x


----------



## max_8579

Im a bit brown jo but i never go really dark.x


----------



## NuttyJo

hes tall compared to that shortie Kirsty woman! 

night night xxx 

                thats for all of you on the 2ww or just starting out   (rosie is missing in action so think i can get away with it tonight   )

wheres cleg? i miss her!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Not doing pm's tonight as has been a heavy day, but would like to say "welcome back Max" and glad you had a lovely break, I'm over weight but my doctor told me to keep on taking them while losing weight, but I guess opinions differ.
Whats all this food and shop talk? M&S has to be the (dearest) but dreamiest place to shop me reckons Mmmmmmmmmm.....

Blimin Heck Angelus, thats a whopper and a half, is twins def' out of the equation?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh yes M&S food yummy ..I got some great candlesticks from there for my SIL for her Birthday but not sure if I am going to bother since I found out she has been having an affair ..they would look nice on my christmas table they were only £5 each and were handmade .. was well chuffed..

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

I know where you can stick em when you give em her   lol


----------



## Stalyvegas

Phil from Location Location is tasty..... I like the bald stylish thing he has going on.....  thought he isnt as yummy as Kevin from Grand Designs - he's gorgeous!

Hope you had a good time in Cape Verde, they are supposed to be gorgeous!

R
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I like him too lol  

Ooh Fi thats an idea lol ..its all very wierd as my brother still doesn't want her to know that we know she has had an affair ..he is being far too nice ..my Mum said that he sometimes can't even breathe it upsets him so much cos he loves her to bits and is devastated    I would love to give her a piece of my mind !! 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

mornin girls, 

wanted your advice if thats ok?

kept waking up all night with this massive horrid pain in my leg (kinda where the calf muscle is). I dont know how to describe it except i woke up screaming and couldnt move my leg? Felt like it was boiling hot and being ripped apart   Any ideas? It has stopped now but my leg feels heavy and a bit achey. 

Thanks my lovlies


----------



## maj79

Soz Jo haven't a clue but hope it does't happen again, and er what was this blaming me !! I wasnt even here  

Stalyvegas   think I would have stopped going there if they charged for parking, but I am a cheap skate hence why I love the place  

Max hunni welcome back   glad you had a good time, sorry it was coming back to bad news  

Angelus that bump is abso Fab, hope the rest of the time goes swimmingly     

K.J.M Hope you have a bit better news at your next scan   

'Ello Fi, Cat, Kels and everyone else   ,  I am like a nodding dog this morning struggling to stay awake so brain is sooooo not working sorry


----------



## NuttyJo

lol maj, you dont have to be here to influence me!   and as you love christmas so much i thought who better to blame it on that you!     

girls you're gonna be stuck with me allllllllll day cos i cant walk due to my sore leg and dh has said i need complete sofa rest.... even though hes not here to wait on me hand and foot


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo I think you should seek medical advice on your leg straight away hunny ..better safe than sorry .. call NHS Direct or your GP hunny, 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

As I thought Jo it could be the signs of deep vein thrombosis it may not be but not worth messing about with hunny ..and as you had signs of ohss the same as AD and she had this ..please hunny get advice now..

Symptoms
Many blood clots that occur in DVT are small and don't cause any symptoms. Your body will usually be able to gradually break them down with no long-term effects.

Larger clots may block the blood flow in the vein and cause symptoms such as:

swelling of the affected leg - this is usually different from the mild swelling of both ankles that many people experience during long-haul flights for example 
pain in the affected leg - the pain may only be noticeable, or get worse when standing or walking 
reddening of the affected leg 
Although not necessarily a result of DVT, if you have these symptoms you should visit your GP


----------



## NuttyJo

have rang the doctors and waiting for them to ring me back

bit worried now  

will have to get a taxi there as not got the car today and theres no way i can walk or drive anyway. how poo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Get them to come to you say you can't walk ..how far is it to your Drs hun ..do you have any friends/neighbours who would take you ??


----------



## Stalyvegas

You're def doing the right thing, if it anything like a DVT you need to get checked. I've had 3 friends with it, and they are all ok now after getting treated.

Fingers crossed.
R
x


----------



## Shellebell

I have had DVT  a few quick tests that I had before I was refered to hosp

Is it hot? 
Messure it, is it bigger than the other? 
Sit on the floor with your legs out in front of you, pull your toes up towards you, does it hurt?

Any of the above you need to get it checked out hun !!
Or it could be cramp, like I have had since and it aches soo much the following day


----------



## NuttyJo

hey, 

still waiting for the doctors to ring me

the leg is hot to touch, measured it and its 1inch rounder than the other leg and hurts when i bend my toes   not looking good is it  

my mate said that if it is dvt and a clot is there and moving i could die in 8-12 hours   like i wantedf to hear that!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I would personally phone NHS direct as well as your gp as they may advise you to call an ambulance hun.. better to get treated sooner rather than later xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Especially as on the programme I just watched they called an ambulance for a child falling over and losing two teeth so that wasn't even life threatening what you have could be so you need to get urgent advice..I can't believe your gp has not phoned you back yet !


----------



## NuttyJo

hey was trying to get dressed walking on one leg... fun! am off to the doctors, appointment is 10.40. will let you know how it goes. rang nhs direct incase and they said see the doctor... so we shall see


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Good luck hunny let us know how you get on xxx
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

well just got home. he seems to think its nothing to worry about and to rest up, drink lots of water, use a hot water bottle on it (i swear they have shares in a hot water bottle company) and take painkillers. if anything changes or it gets worse then ive got to go to hospital to be checked out. feel like a hypocondriact! (sp?) 

thanks for the advice and concern everyone


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Did he say what he thought it was then?


----------



## wickedangel

Jo it sounds like you might have trapped a nerve further up in your hip.  I did the same thing.  Was lying in bed one morning having just woke up, turned my get and heard an almightly crunch. Couldnt move my leg for a while after that and it did swell up a bit.  Doc thought i might have torn the muscle and there could be some trouble. Ended up going for three months of physio to try and sort it.  Its ok now but it does get a wee twinge now and again.  

I hope everything is ok.


----------



## NuttyJo

he thinks its just a spasm in the muscle   dunno what it was but it blumin hurt like mad! i know it wasnt cramp cos ive had that and it was nothing like that. am sitting here and wanting a cuppa but cant walk to the kitchen cos it hurts


----------



## wickedangel

well just rest up and let the spasm ease off.  just watch crappy daytime tv.  Jane Asher making cakes on this morning just now.  Yum Yum.  its making me hungry.

LOL


----------



## NuttyJo

i fancy a burger! 

i will turn the tv on when i can be bothered to get up and do it lol.... im so lazy!


----------



## wickedangel

have to go to work just now but will be back later.


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. Sorry I wasn't around last night. I was reading but didn't log in as I had lots of PMs and not enough time to answer them. The reason was I had loads of pains and twinges yesterday and ended up ringing the hospital last night as they were so regular. They said it definitely sounds as though something is happening and it could be any time now, but even another week. I just have to monitor how close together they are and take pain killers. I only got worried as my mum thought she just had indigestion for 2 days when she was having me and my gran was up a ladder in stilettos, so we haven't got a history of very strong signs of labour in my family. Scary eh?  

Hope you are all well? I will be back just got to update any requests on here and answer my PMs.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

Rosie gawd dont you be doing anything strenuous before that babe comes you here 

Jo glad you went to see gp + got it sorted, whatever it was, just keep a close eye on it hunny, dont want you poorly  + bless your cotton socks for missing moi (your )   

Cat hey ho me ickle nutter hows me crimbo pixie doing ? 

Fi you had a hard day yesterday hun ((((hugs)))) hope you have a better one today 

Max sooo glad you had a nice jollie hollie, bet you didnt wanna come home pet 

Angelous may i say that i think your bump is fandabydosey  i would be well proud with a corker like that, @ least peeps can tell its baby belly not fat like mine  dont worry bout size, like someone has already stated because you have lost weight it is prob making you look bigger, there is a girl on the north easties , all be it she has twins BUT our other twin mummy on N/E is due end of month + the other is due in feb + they both around the same size, she has lost lotsa weight around her body too but the bump is evening her weight out but its rather big , did you unserstand that 

all me other duckies a big helllooooo + to any newbies, i noticed 1 or was it 2  welcome to the mad hoose

*I AM THE SANE ONE*
    ​xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg [fly] YOU ARE MAD ! BUT WE LOVE YOU [/fly]


----------



## wouldloveababycat

looking back on this thread I think I talk too much  Ooh will be glad when I stop sneezing just did about 10 on the go brrr makes you shiver .ooh the hug has been moved onto the smiley line yeah great idea whoever did that !!

[fly]         [/fly]Cat


----------



## NuttyJo

newbies... cleg is a fibber!   shes so mad she doesnt even realise it    

ok another question for you.... i have been offered a nannying job for one of my old work friends who has had a baby and is going back to work early next year. dh however, thinks i wouldnt be able to cope with the job. do you think hes right?   i had to leave my job at a nursery as it got too much seeing the children and going through IF at the same time. im fed up at failing at things  

and it was a good idea to have the hug thing on the smileys line     

cat you stopped sneezing yet?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just about hunny.. I adored Nannying .. I think it may help fulfill a need in you Jo to nurture a baby so I would go for it if you think you would enjoy it .. it wasn't so much looking after children I found hard it was the elderly ..I think I was just burnt out from giving 110% of myself ..but looking after children I find comes more naturally to me and I still love it even though I would love to have my own.. I just get down on the floor with them and get playing ..its good therapy I find lol thats why I adore having godchildren.. I have been thinking I might contact my friend that I have fallen out with to ask what her daughter would like for her Birthday ..do you think thats a good way of breaking the ice cos not about to apologise again to her after it was thrown in my face but sometimes think that someone just has to make the first move?

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

yep i think thats a good idea cat, just ask her and see if she replies. its been a while now so she should have calmed down from her hissy fit by now   

i loved working at the nursery too and playing with the children so thats why i thought i would do well at looking after her little man. dh is making it difficult for me to do it though as we only have one car and i need to look after the dog etc etc. im fed up of staying at home though   

oh lordy lordy! they have changed neighbours start thing! its weird and i dont like it


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thats clever isn't it that thing that tells who is watching this board .. hello Max, Ba and Wicked Angel .. the IT experts have obviously been working on some new tricks. 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

hi ya ba and max!  

ohhh i love these new improvements! i am so nosey

any reply yet cat from the friend?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I havn't sent it yet .. still thinking about it going to keep it simple I think purely saying hope she is ok and has she any ideas for presents for her daughter (my god-daughter) 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

how old is her daughter going to be and whens her birthday? you could say that you have been looking about and wondered if she had any good ideas of what to get for her dd? just keep it simple and friendly and see what happens.

yuk i hate the smell of cat poo


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cat Poo ?


----------



## NuttyJo

lol just realised that sounded like i didnt like smelling your poo cat   i meant my cat (the furry miow kind) had just had a poo in the litter tray and i can smell it wafting over here   yuk!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lol well I don't like the smell of my poo either


----------



## NuttyJo

lol dont tell that to the poo lady gillian mackeeth! she will be wanting a sample and sniffing it lol


----------



## angelus

Will you lot stop talking about poo. Some of us have just had (a very late ) lunch xx


----------



## NuttyJo

ooops! sorry angelus!   dont wanna start off that sickness again for you


----------



## Sharry

Hi

Still alive just been mega busy with visitors 7 days down 10 to go how will I survive

Hope everybody is well

Sharry xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I don't think she would want to investigate a met bum poo anyway ..she must have more sense  

Just got a text back from my friend saying she has been in hospital since Sunday..   no more details hope she and her baby are ok  

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

oh, hope shes ok cat


----------



## wouldloveababycat

She has pneumonia ..she had the lurg for a long time and guess it has just developed into that .. baby is ok so far ..so touch wood she and baby will be ok  

Sharry ..good luck with the visitors hunny x

Angelus ..No more talk of poo we promise  

Jo ..thanks hun  
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Stalyvegas.. I agree, some bald men can look drop dead gorgeous cant they..

Angelus hun, still cant get over your bump, did you sort out the work prob in the end?

Jo sounds like youve had a nasty day, how you doing now? A bit of a ? one with the nannying, would you enjoy it or would it also
bring you sadness..only you can answer that hun, I get bored sh*less at home too and am looking for something to fill the hours
(too much time to think though isnt it...home all day)

Maj, have you woken up yet?

Rosie any more symptoms hun?

Cleg, thanks for the hug, a bit more grounded tonight lol..but hun, how can you possibly state your sane !! 
thats is soooooooooo giving a wrong impression to our newbies, your the nuttiest nutter in Nuttersville, but we 
wouldnt have you any other way at all

Inconti (slimey) Cat) how you piddling diddling.you decided if your going back to work yet tomoz? As for your friend,
offering the olive branch is a virtuous thing to do and if you have agood friendship, a little barney will sink into oblivion
I'm sure..hope it works out well for you..

Hi Sharry, hows things going with you ?

Hi to all you other ladies, hope your all Ok xx


----------



## maj79

Hi Fi I have a little as I came home from work and feel straight asleep   I never do that  

Cat I hope she is OK  

Jo any better  

Kel where are you  

Hi Sharry long time no see, how are you 

Hope everyone else is OK xx

Rosie good luck hun


----------



## angelus

fi - the bump is taking a bit of getting used to for us too! Im even starting to walk funny!! As for work..i got signed off again yesterday for another month and ive just decided its tough luck on them really. There is no way i can work, we have no money at all but my health and the babys health is the most important thing. Its also great for my DD that im at home all day..she loves it.

xxx


----------



## maj79

Angelus how has your DD taken the news is she excited to have a liitle bro or sis or did it take her a while to come round to the idea??


----------



## angelus

She was instanly over the moon. So excited and she just cant wait to be able to feel it kick. She did ask me the other day if the baby was going to get more attention than her, so she does have a few inner issues with it, but she was brought up on her own with me for 7 years till i met my husband, then she had a step brother in the family but she has still always been the centre of everything. it will take a bit of getting used to for her but she is a great kid and will be a great set of spare hands!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Angelus that is so true hunny work is lowest on priorities .. your bump looks fab   glad your daughter is ok ..with lots of cuddles and tlc she will be fine x

Em ..They are letting her out tonight so figure that must be a good sign   

Fi ..I have to go in to work tomorrow as have to get my application forms in before Monday and have to go into town for my scan at 8.30am anyway so going to just get my form finished and then hopefully leave by early afternoon.. hope you had a good time with your friend x

Ooh yes I tend to find men with no hair or very short hair most attractive  

Hi to everyone else ..not good at personals today (slacker I know !) 

Also wanted to say hi to visitors that come on here.. I used to visit for some time before I joined and just wanted to give them a big   as I remember how hard it was joining cos it was admitting I had a problem..but do be brave and join cos we are a friendly bunch ..a bit crazy but we will support you all we can (and turn you a bit loopy too lol) 

Cat x


----------



## angelus

Cat - thank you. It is actually quite difficult to still come on here as i feel really guilty for parading my bump when all you lovely ladies are still fighting to get yours, but you are such a support. I would never want to rub it in anyones face that im pregnant xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I find it an inspiration to be honest .. and yes I am dead jealous lol but only in a nice way and we would miss all of you ..we really seemed to have a run of summer BFP's ..must have been a summer of love lol

Off for a bath as don't quite want to turn into a slimeycat lol 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

stop thinking like that missy angelus! we want you here, bump or no bump ok! soooo glad you have a bump btw     

cat, good news about your friend. did she say anything about her dd's birthday in the end?

fi, i think it would be a bit hard to start with looking after a little baby, but also rewarding so im gonna try and do it if i can. have you heard anymore about that job you applied for hun? 

maj, hi ya!   

rosie, im getting well excited! cant wait to see a piccy of little p. he/shes gonna be so cute and have the worlds largest number of aunties!    albeit mental ones, but beggars cant be choosers hey!   

i had some tea and i feel sick again   yuk! i am getting so annoyed cos i wanna eat my chocolate!!! its taunting me!


----------



## maj79

That is gopod news Cat

Angelus I agree with Cat, I actually love being round pregnant people in I just stir in awe at the bumps   I have a longing for it to be mine but the miracle of it in any person is amazing to me


----------



## NuttyJo

oh man! they've taken off the thing where it tells me who is looking at the thread, just says '3 members and one guest are viewing' now   gonna have to start curtain twitching now to get my hit of noseyness


----------



## Stalyvegas

I miss stroking my tummy - I have 2 friends who are pregnant and I am obsessed with stroking them.

Last night my BF said that if the Clomid didnt work she would be an egg donor for me, if I decided I really wanted another baby. Was really touched and spent most of the night, and today, in tears.

Dont think I want to pursue it that far - I know lots of you are IVF etc... but I dont think I could - if I didnt have Lily then it may be different. Anyway I have been a bit maudlin today thinking about the future - its next monday I see the consultant and I think its just getting to me a bit.

Sorry for being a misery guts, im sure everything with be fine and I am being a depressive for no reason.
Hope everyone is ok tonight.
R
xx


----------



## NuttyJo

good luck for monday stalyvegas     sorry you're feeling down hun   we're always here when you need us ok so dont worry about ranting and raving! 

where is everyone?   i go quiet for a bit and everyone chatters then i come back raring to go and they all suddenly get lives!!!     anyone gonna watch the madeline mccann thing on channel 4 at 9?


----------



## maj79

Stalyvegas we arent just here to have a laugh and a joke we are here from when you are down and need a rant as well   Good luck   

Jo I was fighting with my tickers


----------



## Stalyvegas

Nope - cant watch any more Maddie stuff - its so much speculation - I dont think we will ever know what happenned. Its like the murder of the baby beauty queen Jon-bennet Ramsay in the states a few years ago. Im going to watch Vivenne Vyle - even though they are taking the p%ss out of my fave Jeremy Kyle.....

Enjoy your evening
R
x


----------



## NuttyJo

just realised i need to change my age now on my profile signature! arrrggghhh

my leg still aches   but its not painful, just achey


----------



## Stalyvegas

Thanks, I know I can have a ranty on here any everyone will be ok about it.... I think the egg donation thing just made me think about things. It also made me feel incredibly lucky to have such a wonderful friend.

Done, over, finished.
R
x


----------



## Stalyvegas

If you leg doesnt get better make sure you rock up at the doctors! Dont let them fob you off
Hope it gets better.
R
xx


----------



## maj79

Glad it is a bit better Jo

You are very lucky indeed Stalyvegas x


----------



## NuttyJo

im off to watch the maddie thing, night night girlies

take care and lots of    and   for everyone who needs it xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, have you found a new job yet? when do you finish where you are?

Angelus bless your DD, how sweet...And you are wanted on here, you dont get sacked off here cos your pregnant, its something we 
want to share with you, and it gives us hope, 

Good luck with the scan Cat,

Jo good luck with whatever you decide, and yes waiting for an interview date, dont know why Im applying for it, its 
either nights or weekend working as emergency services operator ? A few more I may apply for yet, just dithering as dont want to
end up in a job I hate...... curtain twitching lol...  

"only the crumbliest flakiest chocolate, tastes like.... (can you see me on the window, like in the advert biting seductively into
a flake...... then falling straight out the bloody window?...     

Stalyvegas, good luck for Monday and hope it puts your mind at ease


----------



## maj79

Nope no new job yet, I finish a week tomorrow   But I am staying positie, got a few things I am waiting on. But got a good night out because of it so that's OK  
I love working nights but I havent seen much around for nights at the mo which is a shame


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Stalyvegas .. you can have a rant anytime hunny sorry you are feeling down   and good luck for next week x

Fi ..you paint such funny images of yourself ..I really did imagine you doing the flake thing then but didn't know where it was leading but yes you fell out of the window lol ..thanks for the good luck hun although think this scan is early for me as they misheard the date I asked for but wanted to double check anyway cos opk's don't work for me really

Em.. Yes tis good news .. she is going to catch up with me tomorrow she said so we will wait and see..

Jo Night hun x

Well at least I have nice and presentable for my dildocam tomorrow .. I think he would have taken one look and ran away pre bath lol  

Angelus Night hun x

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Ive put a pick of my belly on but quick its not stopping.lol


----------



## kellixxx

Sorry its a bad 1 and you have to twist to see it.lol


----------



## maj79

That is a fab bump


----------



## k.j.m

Wow Kelli, its great, bet you're excited!


----------



## kellixxx

Fab or fat   2 people said i was looking fat from the back   i just told her she was a cheecky cow


yeah i cant wait


----------



## maj79

I have tld you before it's not fat it is insulating for the baby


----------



## flower le

Arrr bless your bump Kel I'm dead jealous I want a bump and not too many roast dinners belly!!!!!   

Sorry I haven't been around much I have honestly been so mad busy. To be honest it's a good thing because I have only just realised how far into the 2ww I am!!!  Cons think the   would be due on day 32 this month because they think I ovulated on 18 but not too sure will just have to wait and see.  Still have a way to go but fingers crosssed.  Have been going to weightwatchers though and have lost 4 pound in 2 weeks (dh lost 7!!!) He's coming with me for morale support bless him anyway I feel so much better as I am actually doing something positive. I've lost nearly a stone and a half so far (since my clomid journey started)  and I really do believe it must be helping cos I'm ovulating now.  But girlies i you see me eating anything I shouldn't tell me off!!!! Ok!!!!  Hope you are all well and will do more personals when I have caught up again   


  for you all xxx


----------



## maj79

Congrats on the weight lose Flower Le and good luck


----------



## flower le

Thanks hun ( i would blow you bubbles but I'm never sure if they are magic numbers so    here you go hun!! ) xx


----------



## kellixxx

well its gone sorry if you missed it


----------



## Shooting star

URGENT QUESTION LADIES

Had a threatened miscarriage at weekend and spent some time in hospital. Had scan and everything was ok. Saw the heartbeat but did not see baby move during 15min scan which really worries me. Due to go to Malta on Saturday and have been advised by GP and midwife to go as relaxation is the best thing. Not convinced but husband is sure everything will be ok and wants to go. GP friend has said she will use a doplar to listen for the heartbeat tomorrow, before we go, if I want. Should I have this done? Will it reassure me or cause me to panic even more if she cant find the heartbeat? Don't know what to do. I am 16weeks pg.

Any help greatly appreciated.

SS


----------



## k.j.m

Hi Shooting Star, sorry to hear about your probelms, I'm sure everything will be ok. When I had my DS, my midwife first used a dopler at 16 weeks and I heard the heartbeat, but I was told not to worry if she didn't find one as lots don;t work quite that early, so its up to you. Are hospital going to see you again soon?

Kelly x


----------



## kellixxx

I  think you should have a go hun it will put your mind at rest before your holl


 

kel


----------



## kellixxx

NIGHT NIGHT GIRLS.XXX


----------



## Shooting star

Thanks Kelli, still not sure. May be neurotic all holiday if she does not find it. The hospital are not seeing me again until the 19 Nov! Seems like ages.

SS


----------



## maj79

Night Kel  

SS sorry you have been through that hun, haven't got any words of wisdom just wanted to give you a


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kelli can you stick the piccy back on quick I missed it

SS so sorry to hear about your worries, I think with the doplar, youd need to go in open minded that the heartbeat may not be found because its quite early,yet all may well be fine... but then youll still be worrying Im sure, as would we all.... its really up to you to make that decision hun, maybe shell find it anyway, but if you do decide hun, try and get your head round it first. what were your t/m symptoms? was it bleeding? If its any consolation I was hosptialised with oldest DD for about 3 days with threatend m/c and shes fine and dandy.
Holiday would prob be a good thing, please let us know how it goes before you leave tomoz, and try to relax on your hols xx


----------



## maj79

Right girlies I am offski for some more beauty sleep  

Night night  

SS hope you enjoy your jols


----------



## k.j.m

SS - see it as a good sign that the hospital are not seeing you until then, they mustn't be worried. As Fi says have an open mind if you go for the doppler. Have a good holiday too x


----------



## angeldelight78

JUST THOUGHT ID PUT A NOTE ON

if im not on her for a while its due to me being in hospital  

ive been having my bloods done all week at hospital on the ward since being discharged monday and as some of you know i havent had a good time lately on my 1st cycle of clomid (dvt - ohss), as some of you know my bloods done on my liver came bk abnormal/high and found out tonight by the hospital my bloods are going higher so its not lookin good, ive been told im bk on the ward tommorow & there not discharging me till they have found out whats going on and have been told im having investigations/tests/scans etc tommorow    

Im nervous but at the same time want to know whats going on 

love to u all
Nicky xxxxxxxxxx


hope everyones ok and will catch up asap
will update you all or my lovely friend Rachel might  

I WANT TO HEAR SOME BFP/GOOD NEWS PLEASE FOR WHEN I GET BK LADIES !!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

SS and Angeli Delight   so sorry you are going through such a rough time of it it must be scary for you both not knowing what is going on and not being able to relax just wanted to send you some             and pray that everything works out well for both of you xx
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Morning All  

Angeldelight I know you are proboblay not going to read this but just wanted to wish you lots of luck and hope you find out what is wrong and make a speedy recovery     

Cat has the insomnia hot you again  ??

Kel dont be cutting any more hair today, let every one look scruffy  

My memory is shocking, that's it for personals from me  

Ello Fi, Jo, K.J.M, WICKED ANGEL, ANGELUS and alllll the others I have forgot


----------



## NuttyJo

just wanted to give ad78 and ss a big hug   hope things work out for you two   

i am spotty   and woke up for about 3 wees in the night, not good when your puppy thinks you have come down for playtime! am constipated too   (sorry for talking about poo again angelus!) 

rosies gone quiet.... wonder whether shes busy pushing a baby out?     

maj, you awake yet?


----------



## maj79

Nope no were near it Jo  But am only in work so not as if I am missing anything important by being half asleep  

How is the leg today


----------



## NuttyJo

feels a bit achey but loads better, got worried though last night as the other leg started to hurt too! but thats ok now, think it couldnt cope with the extra weight i was putting on it lol  

and yeah work is poo, have a nap at your desk or summit


----------



## maj79

If I wasn't in an open plan office I might have   , But I have perfected the fall asleep with my eyes open while pressing keys on my meyboard position  
There is just no m,otivation in me at all since I am finishing next week and not much work to do and I hate not being busy


----------



## NuttyJo

oh god yeah, makes time drag even more when you're not busy! started clock watching yet? lol

i am getting the pee stick urges already   even though i know its too early and also we didnt get bms at the right time   i think i need to go to a pee stick addicts meeting   i think seeing the two lines on the ovulation stick made me hope that one day i would see 2 lines on the pregnancy stick   it was such a lovely feeling seeing 2 lines... can still remember the happy feeling i got and the big grin on my face! god knows how i will react if i ever get 2 lines on a HPT   (   please god) 

oh mum and sis just rang to see if i wanted to do some xmas shopping   they know im on strict sofa rest! teasing me like that is just wrong!   dh had to use de-icer on the car this morning and it felt like one of them mornings when you were too snuggley in your bed to get out and you test the coldness outside by sticking your toe out of the covers   

ok i'll shhhh for now!


----------



## maj79

I struggled to get up this morning and did the get dresssed under the cover thing   It had the real feel of christmas in the air tho   My mate in work is off today to go christmas shopping   I think that is sooooo mean considering I am stuck in this hell hole all day   Just in the mood for a walk round the shops then spending the rest of the afternoon in the pub, but I am out at 11 tomorrow morning for an all day bender to watch the footy so I cant complain that much


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning girls ..well I am back home again..I went into work for about 7.15 got my app forms finished only needed checking through and adding tiny bits ..so they are sent in and then whizzed to my scan .. he said I had lovely ovaries ..  think he has been in the job too long.. apparently my endo is 8.5 which as at least a few days until ovulation if not a week then it should thicken up more but he was pleased with it they are going to scan me again on Monday have several follicles devloping both sides one of 12.8 one of 14 these are the biggest so by this time next week they should be a good size ..so take heart girlies mine were very polycystic and now he says they look normal (just need to get pregnant now!)

Em ..I coughed all night and had a particulary bad one that I just couldn't stop so had to get up .. it made me realise how crappy I still feel getting up and going into work so glad to be home again..wheezing like a goodun..(sound like an old man!) hope that didn't wake you up shhhhh Em is sleeping lol ..ooh shame we can't sneak you away and go Christmas shopping ..we would be lethal together  x

Jo ...  keep away from the pee sticks [fly]  [/fly] glad the leg is feeling better x

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Glad the scan went well Cat. 
I know it's not even as if they wouldn't be able to tell I wasn't her, apparently they all recon I am a bit nosey, yea right me   ,  dont see why they dont like christmas songs in October  
I cant wait to borrow some kids to take to the grotto just sad I cant have my Photot taken with him  
CAT I think I would go bankrupt if I went crimbo shopping with you


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah probably lol .. although when I go out deliberately to spend I rarely do ..but when I don't want to spend I find lots to buy lol..there used to be a lovely Christmas shop in Stratford Upon Avon ..that would be like heaven in there !

Cat x


----------



## maj79

There used to be a fab one on the Albert Dock which was open all year round, My mum would never let me go in there tho  Only coz she is were I get my obsession love of christmas from and she needed no encouragment


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Have just been told by my boss that the New Chief Executive has stopped all of this blueprint ..and that we now don't have to apply for our own jobs .. what a waste of time, effort, stress grrrrr this has been going on for about a year ..has cost millions and what a complete waste of time ! so I needn't have bothered getting my app forms in this morning.. how ridiculous that they leave it until the final hour to tell people !! they are a joke! grrrr 

Cat x


----------



## maj79

CAT that is awful I really dont think the people at the top have even a loose grip on reality  , that does mean you are safe in your job doesn't it


----------



## NuttyJo

maj.... are you one of those people at the top?    

yeah cat, do you still keep your job? demand a payrise!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I don't know the e-mail is so vague .. I presume so but no telling! but also means I can't go for promotion to the grade that I should probably be at anyway ..so we shall see..they might change their mind again next week! Ooh so your Mum loves christmas as well ..mine does too
Cat x


----------



## cleg

BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH  



i have read through all your pages + yet again forgot most of it  

SS i hope you settle soon hunny +   that your worried

Cat your poo talk is disgracefull

Jo you owld bag i hope you changed your age  

Fi hope your even better today me luv  

Angelus hows you today is the sickness still at bay ?

Kelli i aint seen a bump piccy of your yet    

Angeldelight nice to see you back sweets, you have had a god awful time   bet its good to be home though, are you ok with starting the clomid again ? i would be the same + be a bit edgy too hun just have to trust the docs + keep a close eye on any symptoms  

Maj how be you ?

Max you back in england yet ?   i brain still aint + been back 5 weeks  

ROSIE DO WE HAVE LIFTOFF ?? i hope your ok + getting as much rest as you can, you need to conserve your energy cos you'll have none when bubs comes   hope your ok hunny 

right sorry but thats moi done with personals for now + hopefully will get chance to piop on later, didnt get in till late last night, finished work + then  shopping  
hey ho its friday thank god pj day tommorow for moi ladies  

xxx


----------



## maj79

I have a firm grasp pn reality thenk you ver much Mrs Robinson, unfortunalty it's Emma's Reality and any likness to reall life is a complete coincedence 

Yes Cat *I* end up stooping my mum from going over board 

Cleg I be ok ta la, ooo I love PJ day, I ahve one of them on Sunday and Monday this/next week  Did you get anything nice shopping??


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry Cleg won't mention poo  turds plops faeces  ever ever again 

Emma we live in our own world..but its ok cos everyone knows us here 

Jo Its ok you have a long way to go before you are an old git hunny x

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

oh my god, someone tape my mouth shut please! just put my foot right in it    was looking in the local paper and read about someone who i thought i knew and so asked my sis if she knew him and she said 'yeah, is he in the court register then?' and i was like 'no, hes died' Turns out i did recognise the name as it was her ex boyfriend!   She was quiet for the rest of the time i was there and has now gone to bed, she says shes tired but am worried i upset her   ohhhh shes been having pains again, this time in her tummy so fingers crossed bubs is gonna make an apperance soon cos im getting impatient!


----------



## kellixxx

Hiya girls  


I might put my pick on later  


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yay ..want to see your Pic Kelli x

Jo ..Oh dear ..your sister is bound to be a bit upset hun ..but she would have had to find out sooner or later ..

Cleg  still being good x

Em ..Have you fallen off your chair yet asleep lol

..Can't wait for the rugby tomorrow .. [fly]  COME ON ENGLAND    [/fly]

AND [fly] COME ON LEWIS HAMILTON  [/fly]


----------



## NuttyJo

I wanna see your pic Kel! 

Also... am starting to think Rosie may just be in labour cos not heard nothing from her for a little while....   Anyway we can find out?


----------



## kellixxx

Here you go girls


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh lovely bump kel! it took me a while to work out which way i was sposed to look though


----------



## kellixxx

not the best pick but all i could do on me own.lol


----------



## angelus

Got a problem girls.........been cooking filleted chicken thighs in my slow cooker for dinner and now im climbing the walls. I WANT THEM NOW. NOW. NOW. NOW.....i even tried to cut the cokked bits off the outside of one to eat and then came to my senses and put it back. I WANT CHICKEN THIGHS NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kellixxx

I WANT HUNNY NUT SHREDED WEET NOW 

step away from the chicken.lol


----------



## NuttyJo

i think a trip to tescos is on the cards girls!


----------



## kellixxx

dont tempt me jo


----------



## angelus

cant go anywhere. Im imprisioned in this house and have been for last 7 weeks. As soon as i go outside, my sickness gets progressively worse. Starting to get cabin fever!!!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

lol you could pick angelus some of the pre cooked chicken up from there whilst you're there! can just imagine you munching through the box of cereal before paying for it....


----------



## angelus

dont want ready cooked.It doesnt taste the same. So kelli can you go home and cook it first please xxx


----------



## kellixxx

OMG 7 weeks in the house. I would be   by now






lol Jo if it was a block of cheese then i would  

Asda do ready cookeked southern fried chicken will that do?


----------



## angelus

I am going slowly mad. The only time i have stepped outside was for my trips to docs and hosp and midwife. The couch and my sky + are my best friends.

No to the southern fried chicken. It has to be freshly cooked thighs. To be honest, if this craving doesnt go in a minute, im going to take them out of the slow cooker, finish them off in the pan and east the b***** lot. DH will just have to sort out his own dinner.


----------



## kellixxx

just eat them hun how long will you have 2 wait for them?


if its 2 long you get them eat and dh can have a take away.lol


----------



## angelus

If i leave them in the slow cooker it will take a few more hours, but i could cheat. The only problem is that im suffering really badly from guilt...i cant seem to handle that particular emotion and seeing his face if ive eaten it all when he has been at work since 4 this morning will make me cry. I cried the other day when i told DD off, it made me feel awful and she got away with it!!


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls, still here. Sorry if I worried you all. Have been doing a plaster cast of my belly and left the kitchen in a right mess for DH to clean up - only to find out the kitchen fitters are coming and the cast of my big belly is still in the kitchen with all the mess.  Anyway, luckily DH just got back and is cleaning up all my mess.  I did sculpture at Uni so am planning to make a cast of the inside of the plaster in resin or latex or something, so I can always keep it. Thought I better get it done before I pop. Also the wrong instructions were in the box, so I asked them to send them out but on email as we've still got the postal strike. Anyway, I got them and they are a foreign company and have translated the instructions to English. This is what part of it says: Press every strip Baby Art plaster softly but firmly against mummies belly, torso and/or udders and rub softly onto the strip with your fmgers.
Udders - made me laugh so much! 

Kelli, love your bump pick.

Angelus, do you have a KFC near you then at least you could get a quick chicken fix? We have one around the corner and the smell of chicken really gets you when you drive past.

Cat, what a bunch of pillocks! I hope you'll still get to apply for the promotion.

Jo, it's not your fault that your sis is upset. She was bound to find out sooner or later. Is she due any time soon? I've been getting lots of stomach ache, mainly at night, they are really strong at night for some reason.

AD, I really hope they find out what's wrong and can get you better soon hun.

Cleg, how's ya doing? Hope you enjoy your PJ day.

Em, I think I remember that shop. There aren't many shops apart from touristy ones down there now are they? I haven't been shopping in Liverpool for literally years, and I know it's changed loads. I wouldn't have any clue where to park now with all the work going on there.

Sorry if I've missed anyone. My memory is dreadful!

Well news here is that they are on their way to (hopefully) finish the kitchen - so we may be able to eat chicken kiev, mash and cabbage tonight for tea - fingers crossed! Also because the kitchen was running behind mum and dad have booked themselves into a hotel so I don't have to kill myself cleaning and tidying and washing bedding etc. before tomorrow, so that takes the pressure off. I will still tidy and clean, but will not be as frantic if it's not all done tomorrow. And we'll be able to (hopefully) go out with them tomorrow night and Sunday night.

Anyway girls, am going to go up and tidy a bit whilst I'm waiting for the cabinet makers to come and measure up in the lounge.

Take care girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Thats 1 thing i never had before or now   my dh said im a heartless   but i dont care.


Cant you get any 1 to go the shop and get you some thing nice?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nearly wet myself laughing reading you two at it .. you foodies you.. your bumps are actually very similar aren't they ..and Jo yes I had to work out which way up it was to begin with ..can't you ladies get delivery takeaways where you are .. can just see you both with all the takeaway companies on speed dial  

Oooh just read yours Rosie what a lovely idea ..hope you didn't get your udders too messy lol     just imagine your lovely new kitchen plastered with the stuff .. any more pains today?


----------



## kellixxx

I'm holding on for DH to get in he is has to drive 7 hours to get home then I'm going the Chinese
buffet yum all you can eat.lol


----------



## angelus

No one does takeaway chicken thighs, plain with nothing on. Just pure meat...MMMMMMM Yummmmmm.
Im still sick as a pig so takeaways are off the menu. Oh stuff it..im off to the kitchen.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Don't eat it raw you will end up doing the unmentionable


----------



## kellixxx

Who will keep us in check rosie when you have the baby?


----------



## Rosie P

Cat, better still, you're imagining my udders caked in plaster aren't you? 

Angelus, be careful with that chicken. I must say you've made me fancy chicken now though, although I'm not a thigh girls, I much prefer a leg or udder breast. 

Kel, one of the other lovely mods will be looking after you, but not sure who. I will carry on until I have to go in hopsital and then I'll text the head mod so she can arrange someone to watch this board. They are all lovely though so you'll be in good hands.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

We will miss you   but we will be pushing with you in spirit  .. I pm'd you unmentionable words Rosie ..but shhhh don't tell Cleg     err yes have you managed to get it off .. can just imagine you picking it off for weeks .. sorry baby you can't have breastmilk cos its under construction lol  

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Just got in from hours of m/way driving, only to find car (after £300 service and 4 new tyres this week already) has got an engine malfunction sign come up and turbo has stopped!! But just gotta say before I catch up that I went from fuming.... to cracking up     laughing at the banter thats been going on today with you lot, its hilarious, isnt this just a lovely thread ...


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I was just thinking the same thing I have nearly wet myself (I know you are used to me by now !) laughing on this thread so many times .. just shows its not all doom and gloom eh lol

Fi ..isn't that just the way with cars  

Cat x


----------



## angelus

Ive eaten one thigh.......pure heaven. If i cut the others up then my DH wont notice that one is missing. Although it might be obvious when he has just a plate of sauce!

Hi fi xx


----------



## NuttyJo

fi we got a new car a few weeks ago and already given up on the ba***rd thing   so know how you feel babe! hows things apart from the car situation?

 i loved the instructions rosie! udders   it made me snort cos i was laughing so much! and my sisters due date is 7/11/07 but shes fully engaged and didnt go to full term on her first pregnancy either. she said the pains are feeling similar to when she had my nephew so it might not be a false alarm this time!   

just ordered my set of nephews playschool piccys. they're well good, you get a choice of 4 piccys and can have different sizes and they even do them on a canvas! im just having one of each piccy, hes got such a cheaky smile bless him   aparently the photographer loved him as he had to practice his smiles before they were allowed to take his photo!   my neice has also just had some done in Boots and they're both such posers bless them! 

dh is away again this weekend   hes just getting ready to leave so i will be back soon


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh Jo ..we will keep your company x

Angelus ..How many chicken thighs have you really eaten ..come on confess .. coq au sauce for DH then lol


----------



## angelus

one and a half.......no make that 2.......and a bit........and a bit more.....


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha angelus, your poor dh  

 ive just emailed a fertility clinic about their egg sharing scheme... nervous now! just wanted a rough idea of costs incase we need it 

cat, what ya got planned for us tonight then chick?


----------



## Rosie P

Cat, loved your poo directory!  Thankfully I got all the plaster from my udders!

Oh no Fi, what a nightmare about the car. They are real money drainers sometimes aren't they?

Angelus, I won't tell if you don't. I'm sure he won't notice if you give him extra rice or potatoes. 

Jo, blimey she could be a couple of weeks early then. I have no idea what to expect. Keep feeling these pains but don't know if it means things are going to happen soon or I may still have a week to go  Just hoping I last the weekend so I can at least celebrate mum's birthday with her.

Well looks like our kitchen will be finished in a few minutes - [fly] YIPPEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/fly]

Rosie. xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

Rosie, it could be that little P is starting to make his (im still sticking by that!) way down to the birthing canal thingy and that could be what the pains are... or maybe somethings really happnin and he will be here soon   Ohhhh im excited! Make sure your udders are nice and cleaned just incase   My nephew was 2 weeks early and was fine so we're not too worried about this one comming early. Lucky cow is having a girl so she will have one of each now! Im not jealous one bit   

Angelus, say that you accidently dropped some of the chicken on the floor and had to throw it in the bin.... or something! I always say that the dog 'stole' something if it happens to end up in my mouth....   


And yippppeeeeeee about the kitchen Rosie!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly]Yay ..  kitchen is nearly finished ..kitchen is nearly finished .. [/fly]

Rosie Shhhh  I will be in trouble now not allowed to mention the oo word lol yours were better the waving one just had me in 

Jo ..can just imagine you trying to keep a straight face after scoffing half your DH's dinner lol

Umm not sure what I have got planned cos I am not allowed to publish my oo log on here ..but it would make you laugh ..  

Rosie ..what a lovely birthday present for your Mum tho  ooooh I am getting soooo excited


----------



## cleg

* MOOOOOO 
ROSIE*
  ​
get them there udders out lass    

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

i am confused   have i missed summit cat?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am not allowed to say Jo ..best ask Rosie lol she knows what the oo means lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

**kin fireworks will be glad when my purdy furdy cats can go out safely without fear of a rocket up their bum!


----------



## cleg

Cat you wanna cat ??

well the lady in the bungalow has done a bunk + her poor cat has been abandoned   i thought she had just gone on holliday but DP told me today that she has left to move in with a new man   there is the cats food + water bowl outside so i never thought anything of it but the poor wee cat is out there meowing for england, she wont starve as the owld dear a few doors down has been giving her stuff but sad that this lady has left it on its own  

i cant tkae it in as im allergic (make me sneeze alot) 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg do you have a cats protection thingy near you? maybe you should report it to the RSPCA?   Poor puddy cat


----------



## cleg

yeah think i will not that they hurry mind you, i will give herr summit to eat tommorow, cats are usually pretty good at taking care of themselves just rotton that she was left, she has somewhere to sleep as there are lotsa places round our backs for shelter + sure she will be ok till i ring someone 

xxx


----------



## maj79

Evening Girlies  

Rosie are you cooking up a feast now   I will be ten mins  

Cleg thats awful, got to admit I dont really like cats   but I still would never do that to one, i come up in big welts if they scratch me and me eyes puff up, think that might be part of the reason I dont like them  

How is everyone else


----------



## NuttyJo

maj, ive got constipation


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh      Jo 

Ahh poor purdy furdy cat ..I would take it in if it was around here ..there is one around here that comes running every time I call my cats names ..I think its a bit dim to be honest .. and I think it lives in one of the houses opposite me but obviously would prefer to live here     I do feed it when it comes round meowing tho ..cos think well some people are thick and don't look after their animals so a few extra treats from me won't hurt it ..esp as it was a bit skinny...if it was a big tubber then I would think twice but its not.. 

I can never understand how people can treat their pets like that ..once I have a pet they are part of my family and get spoilt rotten .. 

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Have a bowl of cabbage Jo   I was gonna make a comment but it's before te water shed


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg has banned all talk of oo   Em .. you can't say it


----------



## maj79

my gob is zipped


----------



## NuttyJo

lol that reminded me cat of when i went on holiday in april. i had my mum look after the house and the babies (2 cats and 2 terrapins at the time). she text me half way through the holiday saying she had ran out of cat food even though i had bought enough for 3 weeks and we were only away for 2   when we got home she said, 'i thought you only had 2 cats?' when i said yeah we did she looked shocked and said she had been feeding 3 cats... a lucky stray had decided she was an easy target lol and had 2 weeks free food!   it took ages to get rid of the little tinker! i did worm and de-flea him though before he went cos he was a bit raggedy

and yukkkk cabbage, no thanks!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cabbage is good for the ooo   problem Jo   might make you a bit windy tho..

Yes my friend fed a stray cat that to begin with was terrified of everyone and everything but bit by bit he grew in confidence and now he is her much loved cat ..and he looks so much different now he is cared for .. and really friendly considering his start in life..

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

im off to bed in a bit cos going to the zoo tomorrow with my mum and nephew to give my sister a break for a bit! i should be resting but hey, its the zoo! cant miss out on seeing the monkeys hey lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Have a great time Jo .. nighty night x 

I am off to watch some rubbish tv and this seat is hard and my bum is numb lol 

Nighty night everyone x 

P.S Have you noticed how its just us lot rabbiting this evening ..so either everyone else thinks that they can't get a word in edgeways or they are out having a life lol


----------



## cleg

cant get a word in edgeways would be bout right  

Jojo try eating some fruit hunny, i have been erm how would you put it, rather yes windy of late + last night in bed would have put all men to shame as was doing beauty man farts    

right owf to bed me lovelys whatever your plans tommorow i hope you have a good one   speak tommorow 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night Cleg .. well if you can't beat the Men join them I say lol 

Cat x


----------



## Rosie P

Well it's not me who has banned talk of poo - in fact I enjoy talking of poo!  

If I could dedicate a song on ******** to you all it would be rabbit, rabbit by Chas and Dave!  

Cleg, I'm not ready to get my udders out yet hun, need to psych myself up for that!  

Em, we decided the kitchen needs a massive clean and would take too long tonight so we had KFC (I blame Angelus for talking about chicken all day - it got me drooling  ).

Jo, I find lots of water and milk helps easy the old stubborn poo that won't come loose! I promise my udders are nice and clean. I had to make sure of that in case I had to go to hospital and wouldn't want them to see me with dirty udders!    

Well we gave the fitting lads a crate of beer each as they have been really good, it's just the suppliers and tiler that were rubbish. The lads were here grafting for 3 weeks for just £600 and I felt sorry for them as they had to put other jobs on hold and have been really good. They were really made up that we got them the beer. Also I've booked tickets to see the Turner Prize exhibition which is being held for the first time outside London, at the Tate Liverpool for Monday, so all being well we'll go there with mum and dad. 

Well night, night ladies. Will try and get on tomorrow but we have a really busy day ahead of us. If I don't get to post tomorrow hope you all have a lovely weekend. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## cleg

i didnt ban poo talk either did i ??  

i dont mind  

i think it was angelus bless her who doesnt like the ****shat    

nite rosie + glad you enjoyed your tea + yeah angelus great minds think alike as we had chicken done in our crockpot tonight too, DP made a mean curry   Jo theres another that could help you go   a good ole curry  

rite i am off now  

xxx


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone sorry have nt had time to post, popped in a cupla times! Mad, crazy, busy week, two parents evenings at work n a school trip to the theatre, all in one week, as if 8.45-3.45pm isnt enough time with students!

Anyway on day 4 now n half way through pills n feeling fine. Hope u r all ok, there really is so much going on it is impossible to catch up on personals. But wishing u all the best of british luck wherever u r up to xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg

goodluck this month lawsy

Jo just popped back to let you read this + anyone else having acu at the mo

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117349.msg1639014#new

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Rabbit..  Rabbit..  my goodness

A few years back I was at my friends and her daughter came running down the stairs screaming that there was a strange nose coming from under the bed, so I went up and couldnt believe my eyes when I saw this tiny little newborn kitten (the mum was a persian who wasnt producing milk) so went to the vets and was given litle droppers to give it 2 hourly feeds,and told to keep it warm, I was working, and girls at school and me n x had split, so when I went to work , I had to put it in a trainer sock and then down my cleavage to keep it warm, all day every day, me n the other 2 team leaders were aware of it and they helped me hide its presence, but then i had to go to a management meeting and we had officials there, so I took a chance, and yes you guessed, about ten mintes into the meeting me n the other 2 were trying to cover the little meeows with coughs until on of them said "whats that squeaking noise" I was well cringing, but in the end I confessed, explained my dilemma and the little cutie won them over when I took her out of my cleavage   and everyone saw the funny side of it, but the poor little thing gave up after 2 weeks, and that was real sad as I'd really bonded with her after all those feeds, day and night and bonding etc...


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Fi. I saved a kitten from a farm, they were going t drown it! I took it and was in halls at Uni at the time where we weren't allowed pets. Anyway the guy who ran the halls found out but softened as he was so tiny (the kitten not the guy!  ). But I fed him with a little eye dropper and cow's milk - god knows how he survived but he did until he was 10 and had a tumour on his heart.   HE was lovely and thought I was his mum. He was half wild and used to savage everyone except me. Then when Pushka had her kittens she ran away and I had to take time off to feed 3 kittens.Luckily my bosses were all cat lovers and let me stay at home.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww bless, It was a time consuming job wasnt it, yeah my little one was in a cat basket at night in the sock on a padded hot water bottle but when I woke up to give it its 4am feed it had managed to wriggle out of sock and was just cold and dead, but I couldnt sleep with it in my cleavage as it would most def have been crushed..... its lovely to hear yours survived though.
Great news on the kitchen.. ok, me Cat Cleg ,Maj,Kelli and Jo and a few others are all coming over sunday for a roast  and to try your new kitchen out .. if your out no worries we understand just leave the key under the mat   Are the udders   filling up yet?


----------



## Rosie P

It was and I had to have people babysit if I needed to go somewhere I couldn't take him. Used to take him under my t-shirt more or less everywhere and he'd wee all over me!   He used to sleep in my bed next to my back - goodness knows how  never squished him! They are so fragile and even vets have trouble weening orphan kittens as they as so weak. It was a miracle my Alistair survived, especially as I was doing everything wrong and was clueless. 

 I will be out on Sunday but feel free to come in and help yourselves. It's great to finally have a gas hob and an extractor that works as my kitchen is a bugger for condensation!    My udders don't really seem to have grown at all yet, but I hear they will fill up and become 'engorged' afterwards - ouch! So my friend gave me some big cup nursing bras so hopefully I'll be prepared for that. Will keep you updated on the udders!   Makes you wonder where the company got their translater from? 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

just wanted to send AD a (((big hug))) right now, you must be in a scarey place at the moment hun... but your in good hands

SS I hope your silence means all was well and your off on your hols to relax now

Angelus, you little bugger, did you get caught out for pilching the thighs  , and did you cut them up in the end to destroy the evidence?  Im just like you Id be riddled with guilt... well glad to see your in "humourous mode" hun, and hope each day gets easier..

Cat, your turn for thighs tomoz night !! [fly]*ENGLAND*[/fly]


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yay Cat likes rugby thighs ..yum yum thighs in a scrum.. 

Ahh your kitten stories remind me of when we did the same but with baby rabbits and they all died after many hours feeding and looking after them .. they were found in a nest that had been dug up by workmen .. very sad when they all died one by one but yes we spent a fortune on proper milk etc from the vets for them..but think they rarely survive away from their Mums..

Rosie ..Make sure you get some cabbage leaves in they are great for sore udders you just stick them in your bra and something in the cabbage help..

Have a lovely time tomorrow hun x

Cat x


----------



## LisaBerts

Hi ladies

sorry I haven't been on for a while been finding the whole 'trying' thing a bit much! Oh and my PC's had to be completely re-built after throwing a wobbler!

Currently at the end of my 6th cycle of clomid and BFN.  Went for my review meeting Thursday and they have prescribed another 3 months - They discussed my next options but I'm a bit confused!  

They can't find anything wrong with either of us and the Clomid is only for a boost.  They advised to do 6 cycles of IUI and if they didn't work go on to IVF, now if this was NHS funded then maybe I'd have a go but we don't qualify for NHS funding.  I don't see what IUI would 'bypass' - we know I ovulate and that DH  's lively and that we have intercourse enough to get it all where it should go!  can anyone advise

Where as if we go straight for IVF I would find out the quality of my eggs and if they were fertilising etc...

Anyway hopefully I won't need to think about the next step because cycle 7 of Clomid's going to be the one! 

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## NuttyJo

awwww you are all saints, bless you all for saving those poor little kittens/rabbits! my rabbit 'dave' decided to become a girl and got pregnant and had a litter of 4 babies and when i checked one of them had been taken out of the nest as he had a bit of his leg missing and aparently the mother rejects deformed babies.... anyway, i felt so sorry for him that i picked him up with some of the nesting hay and then wrapped him back up in the nest with his bothers and sisters. i was amazed that he survived! i called him stumpy as one of his back legs was a stump but after a few months he started to bleed from the stump and the vet said it would need surgery so he had that and survived it! i was such a proud mummy to him but then one cold day i found he had died   i think he just couldnt cope with 3 legs and a little stump and found hopping hard so he was being pushed out of the way by his brothers and sisters so didnt get enough food so gave up the fight   i loved him 

hi lisaberts, sorry cant help with your question but have a hug!   

ok ive forgotton what everyone had been saying.... so hi to you all!


----------



## NuttyJo

oh and cat, can i check whether you take the selenium all the way through the cycle or if you stop after ovulation? i just reccommended selenium to someone to thicken their lining and they wondered when to take it   ive been taking mine all the way through... but am now wondering if that was right?!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Have never really been advised to be honest JO I guess tho that taking it up to ovulation is prob enough and then start again if/when get AF

LisaBerts Is it worth having 1/2 go's at IUI I can understand why you wouldn't want to have 6 go's if you are paying for it all.. it may be that you have hostile mucuous or something else that complications the sperms getting where they need to go, they also wash the sperm when you have IUI don't they so that the coating is removed that makes the egg and sperm hard to fertilise..so you are kind of ahead of the game so to speak .. I would give IUI a good crack hun and best of British to you my dear      

[fly]Swing Low Sweet Chariot ..Coming for to carry me home ... Swing Low ..Sweet Chariot [/fly]

[fly]*  COME ON ENGLAND  * ![/fly]


----------



## cleg

so much for my lie in  the prick upstairs decided to put his music on full blast  i nearly fell out of bed it was that loud so got some long bottoms on + went up, he is so drunk he can barely stand + he has a new fat bint with him who i told not to fall down the bludy stairs, his response to me telling him to turn it down was ""what time is it" "what time is it" shoulda hefing said well it aint bloody chico time your ass  hes shouting waky waky time           

I HATE MY LIFE, I HATE WHERE I LIVE, I HATE MY JOB, I HATE EVERYTHING apart from you lot + DP + me family 

is it too much to expect quiet on a weekend in the morning  i can tell this weekend is gonna be fun

rant over

C'mon ENGLAND​
do you think we can do it girls 

OF COURSE WE CAN WOOOOOOO

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhhh Cleg .. do you want us all to go round and sort him out  6 or so Clomid Chicks feeling hormonal should do the trick I think  bless you ..do you rent it or own it .. would it be possible for you to move ? I know how it can really get your down living in somewhere you hate! 
and hate seeing you so sad   ba*tar* let me at him let me at him ..  

[fly] *  Come on BOYS !   * [/fly]


----------



## cleg

i rent off council cat + have complained to no avail about the fool, i'll get him dont worry  

been out to feed the ickle fat cat bless she is pining + dont think she is eating she has left some posh cat food that the old lady left for her + she has left the tin of tuna i have just left but she drank the water i put out for her,

right ive done all me washing hung out to dry fed the cat   off to scour the boards now  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha ..work is never done for a woman I have been cleaning my windows this morning cos I hadn't touched them since I moved here cos doing so many other things and they were disgusting .. and washing which is all on the line .. and need to get the hoover out.. wonder if I hoover the cats whether they will stop leaving hairs everywhere lol

I see things like this in my job Cleg ..so your best bet is to constantly get onto the housing people until they remember your name .. make a big thing of it saying that they are making you ill etc lay it on really thick, if they won't move them would you consider moving yourself .. I would write off to loads of housing associations (as there are more and more housing association homes than council at the moment) cos life is too short to be unhappy in your own home .. I feel so much better for having moved here ..I am left to live my life whereas where I used to live I was terrorised and constantly up at the window thinking what are they going to do next.. especially after they firebombed my car !! 

Good Luck hun x


----------



## cleg

firebombed your car my god cat where were you living ? beruit ? its disgusting that they get away with so much, i mean when did the world start thinking that they could do such a thing + justify it  

makes me angry that so many are being victimised + nothing is done about it, this isnt personal with him upstairs, well bits are like when he kicks off after i have shouted at him, but he is in general a dick + thats it + the council thought it would be nice to shuv him in the flat above me  

hhmmm i could have pushed him down the stairs earlier + as he was that drunk i could of said he fell     maybe a thought for next time    

xxx


----------



## Nix76

Hi Girls,

I haven't been posting much lately, but have been lurking and keeping an eye on you all.

Well, AF is due tomorrow/Monday for me.......as usual am fully expecting the witch to arrive (I really must working harder at that PMA thing!)  and then I will be taking my final (6th) month of clomid.  Not happy about having to accept that we need to move onto the next, more intense stage of IUI, but hey - not much I can do about it I guess.  Really never thought having a family would ever be this hard.........in every sense      Don't think that I will be able to start IUI until April next year at the earliest so will be going au naturel until then - at least I will be able to have a drug & stress free Christmas & New Year !

Thinking of you all girls.........let's see some BFP's on here soon    

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nix hun  I pray that the nasty witch doesn't arrive and you get your dream               I am thinking the same that a drug free Christmas might be quite refreshing 

It def gets harder each cycle doesn't it  I know how much it breaks my heart and I am sure you feel the same .. but you pick yourself up again and pray the next one will be the one .. fingers crossed if clomid doesn't do it for us on its own that IUI does the trick [fly]               [/fly]

The general consensus on here seems to be that having a little drink or two seems to have helped girls get BFP's even if its by making them relaxed ..so hey maybe a bit of Christmas spirit will do the trick ..we live in hope eh x

Take Care hun x 
Cat


----------



## cleg

oh nix you can join me in a stress + pill free crimbo chick   im done on the clomid now too so know how you feel, disapointed to say the least ey  

IUI for you well lotsa luck when you get started  

Cat your a star  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

LisaBerts

I dont know if this helps or whether you may already be doing it, but around our clusters of
summer BFP's it became fashionable, to try the legs up the wALL for half an hour after BMS, 
maybe a bit of uselss info ,but good luck on your decision.

Jo I thought that we were only supposed to take selenium up until ovulation, as isnt it said
that it can cause uterine contractions in the 2ww? I maybe wrong, but Ive been following that myself

Aww Cleg, big hugs hun, no youve got every right not to be violated in your own home, have you tried environmental
health Cleg? and your MP stating that the council are doing zilch (he wants your votes and to look helpful and
when I was in a pickle once my local MP was brill,worth a try)

Good luck for your next cycle Nix, hope its the one for you.. How come youd have to wait so long for IUI then?

Hi to all ladies

Well having an early roast (naughty naughty) just smelling the roast parsnips,cant wait, have been eating healthy boring food all week.
MIL does lunch at hers tomorrow, so naughty isnt it .....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yummy roast parsnips my favourite .. ooh I must do some roast veg in my combination microwave cos adore roast squash, sweet potato, onions, carrots, parsnips and potatos ..ooh I am salivating now lol .. better put some chicken in cos I am quite hungry now..

I guess I have only been taking selenium up to ovulation without really thinking about it .. but havn't heard of it causing contractions but you might be right .. you only need it up until ov time anyway to thicken up the lining and it really does work well .. I am well chuffed with it.. cos at one point my lining used to get thinner throughout the cycle instead of thicker  

Fi .. if I had a car .. I would be popping round for dinner lol   slurp ..


----------



## Crazy Fi

I got to break it to Rosie now, how to explain I cant make it tomoz in her new kitchen? being as I'll be at Mils,you lot still going ?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah I'll be there I'm picking Jo up ..key is under the doormat isn't it ...


----------



## Crazy Fi

This the first time Ive suffered extreme headaches on clomid, do you reckon its the high dose? All week nearly  
Maybe its a surge in hormones that causing me to have PMT like symptoms too, keep being really angry at everyone  
Took car down to SAAB dealers this morning and nearly launched at this stupib b*tch in there, I think my DH wished I'd been on a leash   and is hoping he never has to go back.... Do any of yous get PMT like symptoms at end of tablet taking ? OR am I just a larey rottweiller lol ?


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi everyone

Have been busy tidying the house today - what a joy - as we have people descending on our house for the Rugby later! I think I will be hiding in the kitchen, I would much rather stick with Strictly Come Dancing....sorry, but I do wish them well !!

Think my Metformin went a bit crazy yesterday, had the worst nausea & stomach cramps I have had in 2 years - they were horrid, spent the afternoon on the bathroom floor trying not to vom....  though good point to that was I am 3lb lighter this morning, what a jump start to the diet!!!  woo hoo.

Have a good night everyone
R
xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi ..it could be the higher dose hunny   x 

Stalyvegas .. Bless you I know how horrible that can be .. what we have to put up with eh   x


----------



## NuttyJo

i am back girlies! am knackered though and starting to worry incase i have ruined any little chance i had of getting a bfp as had to keep carrying nephew due to his legs being tired  nevermind. and i have been taking selenium all the way through  reckon this may be why im not getting a bfp?  i shall take it up till ovulation from now on incase.

cat, how you picking me up on the way to rosies if you dont have a car? do you have a magic carpet? 

and yep fi i had terrible headaches with the clomid even on the low dose so think its probably that my dear  and also was quite aggressive for a few weeks days after taking the tablets 

i really want a chinese but dont have no money in the house and dont even have the car so cant get none  i am so sad cos its all i fancy eating!


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Well I am in limbo land, tested bfn but AF hasn't appeared yet  
Had a fab night last night at my mates Ann Summers party. I won a prize for putting the most itmes from your handbag in a condom. It has been a LONG time since I handled a condom and my mate was talking the mick, so I took the mick back as said if she had of used one properly she wouldn't have been surprised with my godson  

Rosie ~ Glad you have got your kitchen sorted, and have a fabby weekend with your parents 
Stalyvegas ~ Met   is the worse   You didn't have lots of alcohol or sweet stuff did you ?
Fi ~ You ickle  I hope you are feeling 'normal' soon  
Jo ~ I hope you are having fun at the zoo today and that you take it easy mrs  
Nix ~   Loadsa   for the future 
Cleg ~ I would keep badgering the council or local mp or anyone I could really. Your home should be somewhere to escape from the outside troubles  
Cat ~ Where did you live before? Sounds like Marsh Farm, just round the corner from me, you might remember it from the news a few years back  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes Jo my magic carpet is warming up as we speak .. I would hire a car if I had to hun lol 
try and find yourself something else yummy to eat Jo ..you don't want chinese its full of that horrible msg stuff I have never heard that about selenium Jo so I wouldn't beat yourself up about it and carrying your Nephew wouldn't stop a BFP if you are going to get one hunny ..you will do yourself just as much harm worrying about everything hunny   x

Shelley it was still in N'pton and sadly in an area that used to be considered a really nice area to live ..but its gone rapidly down hill.. ha ha I love Ann Summers parties they are so funny.. can recommend a certain gadget from there   it was that good I broke it lol overuse ! hope you get a late BFP .. or the witch stops messing you about   its very frustrating isn't it when that happens I am so grateful that I have long but reliable cycles nowadays..
Cat


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies - wow this thread has shifted since I last came on!

Hope you all ok, sorry I am so rubbish at personals! Boo has been really ill this week, so not had much time to do anything!

I'm off for my scan on monday to look for cysts and whatever else they might be looking for (pot of gold? rainbow??!) What exactly do they look for?

Big hugs to everyone, Im really sorry Im naff. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

They will probably be looking at your follicles hun and measuring them and the lining of your womb to see how thick it is .. to see how well you have responded to the clomid.. good luck I have another scan on Monday too x


----------



## kellixxx

Hi all hope your all enjoying your weekend?


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yay.. building up to the Rugby ooh those thighs .. better than chicken ones Kelli lol how are you today hun any more cravings?
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

im ok thank you cat just tired cos ive been out all day xmas shopping  


how are you?


----------



## kellixxx

Have to go dh is moaning  


kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Men grrr .. yay Christmas shopping ...


----------



## cleg

Kelli beat him   thats what i do to mine  

Kteag good to see you hun + sorry Boo has been poorly  

Fi you saved me some dinner ??  

Cat what you been doing all day chick ? did you finish all your bits, around the house that is  

Jo you ok hunny  

oo shelley ann summers I LOVE THEM PARTY'S yes yes im the one who always wins the cheap dildo    

hi to everyone else tonight  

well have come home after a run to the beach with a fellow ff'er to find a big bunch of flowers on my door mat, they must be off him upstairs by way of an apology but they aint wanted i just want peace, i have brought them in though as DP said if i left them out he will prob take offence + kick off so will give them away when get chance tommorow, harsh maybe but dont want them its creepy + he shouldnt do what he does

cant wait for the rugby to get started  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I cleaned all the windows inside and out bar one inside window that I can't get to for boxes in the spare room.. and have washed up and done all my washing .. and the rest of the time I have been on ******** or on here or drooling at rugby players lol oh and given my cat lots of mummy cuddles and eskimo nose rubbing..lol

Cat x


----------



## cleg

busy day then cat   mind you could have moved alllll the boxes out of spare room + cleaned that flipping window    

xxx


----------



## cleg

phoned my friend earlier when i got in to explain more bout why i was going into hosp, she told me her sis was up, now i know that she has been poorly + was booked in for a lap, so friend stuck her on the phone saying she has something to tell me, yes low + behold another pg, suffice to say i didnt say why i was going into hosp, her sis was dubious bout telling me but friend said no she'll be fine (greta the way its presumed) + fair do's she has been trying for a year but it hurts, she is only 19 , 

lack of tact, me thinks, didnt let it show though + came across very well, i dont begrudge anyone a BFP but there is a time + a place to announce it

oh god feel like a right  but bit miffed that friend didnt seem that interested as to why i rang, she did ask but half heartedly if you know what i mean so i said nothing, they all off out on the town tonight, nice for some ey  

xxx


----------



## cleg

swing low boys
c'mon you can do it
​


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg, pmd ya hun

am i the only one not watching rugby?


----------



## cleg

get that tv on ITV missus + support our boys or else  

 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

let me know when it gets to a good bit.... and i might think about it!


----------



## cleg

awww you missed ladysmith black mombaza   see what your missing  



xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhhh man! i dont think i can cope knowing i missed that.....   

someone tell me once they actually kick off, or whatever the term is in rugby, and i will switch over!


----------



## cleg

its starting jo so get it on NOWWWWWWWW  

XXX


----------



## NuttyJo

they're singing


----------



## cleg

flipping leave it on  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes Jo come on support England .. and just look at those nice thighs .. I am soooo excited

[fly]  COME ON ENGLAND    [/fly]


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha! cats gonna be having nice dreams tonight  

can i just ask, who are we playing?


----------



## cleg

south africa AKA springboks hun

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

JO hun where have you been for the last week lol   come on Jo sing after me ... Swing low ..sweet chariot ..coming for to carry me home ... swing low sweet chariot ..coming for to carry me home   come on girl you can do it   we will have you loving Rugby by the end of it lol

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have a South African friend and I wish him no luck at all   come one boys I am getting soooo excited I might wet myself ..ooh I get really cross with them tho when they make silly mistakes like being on the wrong side   and making penalties ..come on boys !!


----------



## cleg

yeah mmm sing it Cat 

*swing low sweet chariot
coming forth to carry me home
swihing lowwww 
sweet charihohot
coming forth to carry me 
hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooome*​


----------



## NuttyJo

i have actually been to a rugby game... was all 18yr olds though... alright if i wanted a toy boy     

i must say i do like the look of some of these men... much nicer than skinny footballers


----------



## cleg

yes hun + thats what the games all about looking fit for yow 

   

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

is my profile piccy ok for you girls?


----------



## cleg

yes that about makes up for it  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

lol ..you lot are funny Jo your profile pic is very good x


----------



## NuttyJo

so good you stole it?!!     

who are the fit ones im sposed to be looking out for then? i keep hearing jonny wilkinson being mentioned but not many others!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Phil Vickery needs a spank ..naughty boy


----------



## cleg

for phil vickery 

 for phil vickery

 dirty girl Cat  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh going to have to concentrate now as SA have got the ball   ooh yes spankity spank any boys that cause penalties   all this excitement is giving me a pain in the ovary   oooh and I NEED CHOCOLATE !


----------



## NuttyJo

lol you are going to kill me for saying this but i am wetting myself laughing at one of them who was just near the goal thing and looked like he was walking like a chicken   

are you on about fizzy slaps again cat?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No that would be them spanking me Jo lol ..thats another dream  entirely  perhaps its cos he has just had a big tackle Jo ..or maybe he just has big tackle


----------



## cleg

yeah jo that was the goalie chick  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg are you teasing her now ..hey perhaps it was Terry Wogan in disguise he has big tackle


----------



## NuttyJo

didnt know they had goalies in rugby?   

shall we offer to run their bath afterwards?   i have just googled jonny wilkinson and am in love!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lewis Moody needs a spank now Cleg ..line him up    ...err Jo they don't hunny


----------



## cleg

@ jo + the goalies  

cat all lined up hun + ready 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo ..ooh thats a nice mean and moody pic of Johnny I could fancy him looking like that .. usually he is a bit of a lightweight for me ..I like the ones a bit chunkier .. not too chunky but lovely nice wide shoulders .. and nice thighs and ...   just generally yummy   

Jo you could invent a whole new game ..would love to see them try and catch the ball tho lol   see if you can find any more nice pics Jo


----------



## NuttyJo

wilkinson quicky to the aid of robinson.... now that i would like! 

and oh my god i am so thick! just thought it showed the subs bench (do they have one of those?) and thought that prince harry was on the team!   turns out hes just watching and wearing a rugby shirt


----------



## cleg

silly mare  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lol you are funny Jo you crack me up .. my profile Pic is Ben Cohen who was in the last winning world cup final and used to play for Northampton ..


----------



## NuttyJo

i need to know whos playing, names please girls! whos your pic of cat? is gavin henson playing?


----------



## cleg

GAVIN HENSON IS WELSH

   

aw god Cat you sort her out  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ooops   told you i was a thicko! 

lol the commentators are funny... 'you gotta punish them' ....  

like my new pic?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lol .... Jo you are such entertainment lol     I now have two French rugby players ..yeah they lost but they are pretty fit   Yes Jo that Pic is pretty cool .. phwoar ..


----------



## lawsy

Just watching those lovely chunky legs here too!!! mm..... not very sporty myself, but they're well hard them lot!!! Just thinking I might have an alcoholic beverage, had last one early july n decided bugger it  not getting pg by not drinking, so why not! Hope it doesnt make me weird, as actually taking pills right now, any advise, will I be ok? xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah you should be fine hunny


----------



## NuttyJo

my advice would be, do not take my advice! hahaha

erm, think a drink would be fine, will help you relax hun 

and corrrrrrrrrr loving your pic cat!


----------



## cleg

lawsy i dont see why you cant have a tipple chick you should be ok + will help you relax  

xxx

ps you dirty bints where you getting them pervy pics from  i want one


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Swing low, sweet chariot,
Coming for to carry me home,
Swing low, sweet chariot,
Coming for to carry me home.

I looked over Jordan, and what did I see?
Coming for to carry me home,
A band of angels coming after me,
Coming for to carry me home.

Swing low, sweet chariot,
Coming for to carry me home,
Swing low, sweet chariot,
Coming for to carry me home.


If you get there before I do,
Coming for to carry me home,
Tell all my friends I’m coming, too.
Coming for to carry me home.

Swing low, sweet chariot,
Coming for to carry me home,
Swing low, sweet chariot,
Coming for to carry me home.

I’m sometimes up and sometimes down,
Coming for to carry me home,
But still my soul feels heavenly bound,
Coming for to carry me home.

Swing low, sweet chariot,
Coming for to carry me home,
Swing low, sweet chariot,
Coming for to carry me home.

The brightest day that I can say,
Coming for to carry me home,
When Jesus washed my sins away,
Coming for to carry me home.

Swing low, sweet chariot,
Coming for to carry me home,
Swing low, sweet chariot,
Coming for to carry me home.


----------



## lawsy

thanks cat! don't wanna mess chances up, but on the other hand dont wanna live life in hope, when it may not happen, if u know what i mean! n too early to conceive yet!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes lots of the girls on here have had a BFP after having a tipple ..I knew I was going wrong somewhere ..right raid the alcohol bottles lol 

Cat x


----------



## cleg

cat you swat 

  

lawsy you'll be fine   just take note that you have actually took the advice of a bunch of loons  

xxx


----------



## lawsy

Better the devil u know ey! It was my 21st bday when I conceived my suprise daughter n I was hammered!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg off the internet ..although I did get something rather wrong when I typed in sexy rugby players under google it said something like wankity wank rugby players I was shocked   ..thought I would get Jo singing the full version   whilst she is looking out for the England Goalie 

Oh yes we should give a warning out with any advice ..Cleg I bet you could come up with a good one..


----------



## lawsy

ah got me cinzano n lemonade n we have a try!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yay ..Matthew Tate ..no spanks for you


----------



## NuttyJo

Warning: taking the advice of these crazy clomid chicks can be detremental to ones health. Upon taking this advice and actually thinking its good advice means that you are too far gone and there is no hope


----------



## wouldloveababycat

What a muppet that ref is


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Come on England


----------



## cleg

warning:- any advice given by ladies on chlomephene is to be seen as bull & shehite
Fertility Friends therefore take no responsibility of anyone who chooses to act on such advice
​


----------



## cleg

oh dear i apologise now  i am drinking a bottle of south african white 

 

xxx

*PUSSSSHHHHHHH BOYS*


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh I am scaring Bilbo cos I keep shouting at the telly.. COME ON BOYS WORK YOUR MAGIC!


----------



## NuttyJo

i have just worked out my bmi is 27   im not happy!   may have to start a diet   

are we winning rugby? i turned over to casualty.....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No Jo we are about to lose


----------



## NuttyJo

oh poo, how long do we have left?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

couple of minutes not enough to score the points we need


----------



## cleg

we have put up a good fight girls  

Jo  be happy thats your BMI mine in august before my hollies was 31 + i was told i was to fat for IVF, obviously the silly  that told me that was fillet o ****e cos i have the go ahead for ICSI but my BMI is still 31, not bad really considering i ate + drank like a horse while i was away  

now that the clomid has finitoed then hopefully my raving appetite will subside + my BMI will drop dramatically, well slightly will do  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

sorry girls


----------



## cleg

welldone our boys we gave it our all + thats what counts  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh gutted     yes you are right Cleg ..well done boys for getting that far


----------



## cleg

S/A played a good tactical game, 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

night night ladies, would stay up longer but the dog will get me up at god knows what time tomorrow so need some sleep   glad when dh is home and then he can get up with the little sod   

love and kisses 

jo xxx


----------



## cleg

nite nite + dont let the bed bugs bite  

im owf too cat so chat tommorow if your all here + havent got anyhting else exciting to do  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night Jo ..well done on your Rugby initiation ceremony   and what don't Rugby Teams have Jo  after me ... GOALIES   sweet dreams of nice rugby players ..

Cleg .. Good cheering hun   I could hear you from here  

Ahhh they are having a big hug x

Night Cleg x


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya

hope everyones ok..sorry no personals but im still not well at all at the moment with the ohss

the hospital are not discharging me at all until we know whats happening as it looks like the clomid has gone as far as affecting my liver - my blood results are gettin higher n higher since last sunday  

im having to go in an out of hospital to have bloods/checked etc everyday,  i said if im feelin poorly i can do that at home but if i have any vomitting bad stomach pains etc then i will have to stay in on ward, there not alot they can actually do for ohss  

the dr/nurses on ward have requested a urgent full detailed abdominal/liver scan asap, i asked the dr if the liver results are due to the clomid and he said its very likely 

i think im going to have to give up trying as we dont have much chance naturally & dont look like clomid is an option now and cant afford any private treatment, not sure if there will be anything else i can try & on top of this ive getting so much pressure off my family (long story but there not very supportive basically)

hope everything works out for you all               

love to you all & thankyou for all the support you have given me  

Nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps, doesnt look good either for bfp as had scan at approx ?? cd 16 & no follicles (scan lady said i could of already ov earlier) - but had my progesterone (not sure on exact cd but was supposed to be cd21 but my cycle all over place as i bleed after taking 1st clomid) checked thursday and only 6.9


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh dear Ive missed everyone, you lot are bloody mental     

Just went to post and saw yours AD, big hugs to you hun, please let us know how your doing, and were here if you wanna talk/ let off steam.. try and take one day at a time xx


----------



## angeldelight78

hi Fi

thankyou  

hope ur ok

im finding it very hard to cope with the stress lately and so close to givin up     

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

AD sorry hun I typed a long reply to you and then my internet crashed and I couldn't get on FF and didn't know if my msg had saved .. wanted to give you a huge big   and say just take one day at a time hunny ..as they may well come up with answers and there may be fresh hope of a different treatment or something they can give you .. I so hope so           but priority is getting you well hunny x

I know when it feels that bad you are tempted to just run away ..cos I felt that exact same feeling and even wished I had never come down this road as it has bought me  so much heartache but I will fight on as long as I can ..you need time to get over this hunny but there may well be other hope on the horizon it just doesn't feel too positive right now xxxxxxxxxxxx  

If ever you need us hun just call we will be here for you x


----------



## NuttyJo

ad78, im so sorry you're going through this at the moment. i hope you get some answers soon huni   

im scared my house is going to catch on fire cos have been lying on the sofa and there have been two bangs and flashes of light somewhere in the living room   dogs probably chewed some cables   i hate being here on my own, want to cry   

how is everyone today?


----------



## NuttyJo

oh forgot to tell you about my dream, it was freaky! i drempt i was looking after a newborn baby as the parents wanted a night out   anyway, they told me to make up the bottle of milk using tap water to save on electric...   and when they went out the baby started asking me for raisins


----------



## wouldloveababycat

lol how old was this baby Jo lol ..freaky ..umm have you got a modern elec circuit that trips if something is faulty? i.e you have a box with lots of trip switches


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah got one of those but its behind the fridge.... will get andy to check it when he gets home. it hasnt happend since so maybe i dreamt that too?   

fell back to sleep and had another dream that i was having a party at sarah cox's house and i ended up getting drunk and sleeping with darren from hollyoaks   gross! although i did get pregnant so it wasnt all bad   

and the baby in the first dream was only a few days old cat! but it could talk and everything


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo ..I think you have been traumatised by your first rugby experience ..  but then I dream of talking pink pigs so maybe we can blame it on the drugs  

I hate it when you have had a lovely dream about something and you wake up half way through..the amount of times I have desperately tried to go back to sleep cos it was soo nice .. but it never works..

Should be ok if you have one of those then Jo cos it would have tripped it if it was anything dangerous..


I am so sleepy today have been trying to doze on the sofa but the cats are being far more successful at that than I am .. chest feels like someone is sitting on it today .. hope I feel better for work tomorrow and my scan..

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Just had a text from Rosie .. Baby Philips born c-section 6.47am, 7lb 2oz ..Mother and Baby doing fine .. 
  to you Rosie and your gorgeous little baby xxx

[fly]            [/fly] [fly]  [/fly]

[fly]*   ITS A GIRL   * [/fly]

I am soooo excited for them  to you all xxx

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

start again shall i   bloody session timed out!  

cat, are you feeling poorly from the cough/cold you had? hope its nothing serious     good luck for monday hun    

did you dream about any nice thighs, scrums and goalies last night?   i hate waking up in the middle of a dream too as i wanna know the ending   going back to sleep just never works does it!

i had 2 dreams about babies.... anyone reckon it could mean something good?     

i am going to sit and starve today and not out of choice either!   dh isnt home till late and tescos will be shut so cant go shopping   he can make it up to me and buy a chinese for tea   

OHHHHH! WELL DONE ROSIE!        is baby phillips a boy or girl cat? 

i should really get dressed and take the dog for a walk


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its a girl hunny


----------



## NuttyJo

my god she has lots of hair! shes so lovely and little and gorgeous. well done rosie!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No I don't feel too bad just a bit chesty hun ..and unfortunately no dreams of hunky rugby players   she is totally gorgeous isn't she..


----------



## NuttyJo

do you think Rosie would notice if we steal her?   Oh! is dinner at Rosie's off now then? Im defo gonna starve today now....   

Make sure you rest lots cat, dont want you getting worse ok!  

Im off for a shower, back soon 

Love jo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No I think we should just pop round and wet the baby's head and her new kitchen .. I am sure she wouldn't mind ..ooh I am soooo excited for her .. she went through so much heartache and scares .. and now she has a gorgeous little girl.. and Rosie is a MUMMY   thats a happy tear .. feel quite emotional for her ..its fab when one of our Clomid girls gets their dream        to everyone else for getting their dream


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly]*    YIPEEEE !!! Rosie's a MUMMY   *[/fly]


----------



## Guest

Congrats Rosie and Dh on your lovely baby girl I'm sooo pleased for you both         xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi hun ..how are you today ?


----------



## cleg

congratulations Rosie + Andy 
on the birth of your
 beautiful daughter 
well done girl
xxx​


----------



## cleg

ME POST

welll i'll talk to meself then ey   not going anyhwere today till the police have been, yes you guessed it fun + games with the **** upstairs, got woke up again last night round 3 lots of banging in the bedroom above ours stuff getting knocked over + we thought he had put his bedroom window through, it went quiet + we fell back asleep, DP got up this morning to find that the door + one of the windows in the shared entrance has been put through, brick on the floor + glass all over but by the time i got up it had all been cleared so i have rang the police + waiting for them, i also cant get it boarded till they have been + i get a crime no.  

i have pulled at him i caught him coming in at 12 a friend was bringing him home, drunk as per, + i have told him that i am fed up + i have had enough of his antics, he seemed to think it was his nutter ex who tried to stab him with a screwdriver a couple of weeks ago + then i have his mate saying ""aww he has issues luv"" so do bloody i   his mate then went on to say he has a mate who is coming down to sort it, HHHHHOOONNNNNOOOOO you dont i aint having anymore chow at my door, he also reckons that he has rang the police, which they were here earlier but no one gave me a knock so you cant blame me for wanting to talk to them its my bloody entrance too, + he said he was waiting for council to come + fix the window, NO THEY AINT i am having to deal with it all

i need to write a well worded letter to the council, he has had his chance more times over + i am fed up now, my aunt + my nan used to live in this falt, its been familiar for 11 years + i like it why should i have to move out + why cant they shift the scum

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg  

Here here ..sock it to them hun x Put as much evidence as you can in your letter and say you have had enough, and will be putting an official complaint in if they don't do anything.. x


----------



## lawsy

yippee! congrats Rosie n dh on your little girls arrival! Best wishes for the future! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angelus

Congratulations rosie on the safe arrival of your little girl xx    

How come some of you have seen a pic and i havent. I dont like being left out!!


----------



## cleg

right picture the scene

you are driving on a two lane road
on the left is a shear drop
on the right is a huge truck
directly in front there is a horse
+ behind there is a helicopter flying at ground level
all travelling at the same speed

now what do you do to get out of this dangerous situation


----------



## angelus

Use the eject button. I never leave home without one x


----------



## cleg

anymore answers before i tell you all

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

get off the merry go round you drunken sod!


----------



## cleg

jo you spoil sport   

yes where is the piccy of rosies babe ?? or have i missed summit  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

If you pm me your mobile no.s I will send it to you x tried uploading it onto my computer but bluetooth is playing up..


----------



## cleg

me 1st me 1st  

sent you it Cat  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Did you get it ?


----------



## angelus

Thank you cat. You are a star xx

I cant believe all that hair. Isnt she beautiful. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

She is scrumptious isn't she .. think we are all in love lol


----------



## kellixxx

Well done rosie.xxx


kel


----------



## NuttyJo

I want clegs mobile number to stalk her  

cat you will be so proud of me! i just changed a fuse in a plug


----------



## cleg

aaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

ISNT SHE ADORABLE WITH ALL THAT HAIR aaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

rosie she is lovely + beautiful awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

jo i'll pm you me no. hun

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well done Jo   ..Kelli do you want me to send pic to you hun ? if so pm your number ..I promise not to write it on any cards in phone boxes lol
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh did you do that to me cat... i wondered why people were calling for madam whiplash   

im watching the repeat of xfactor.... i hate the cheesy twins


----------



## kellixxx

Where is the baby pick at i need to see??


----------



## NuttyJo

kel pm cat your number and she will send you it!


----------



## maj79

*[fly][size=20pt][size=20pt]CONGRATS ROSIE, DH AND BABY DAUGHTER**[/size][/fly]*[/size]

AD just a big  for you.

That's it for personals sorry I am a little bit delicate today !!


----------



## cleg

yes Angel Delight you are having a poop time + wish that you get better soon, please dont give up though hunny   +  's for you

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Wow she is gorgeous i love all her hair


kel


----------



## maj79

Thanks Cat   Surprised Rosie didnt have more heartburn with all that hair   ,  How is Rosie?? How come they had to do a c-section??


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em she went to hospital yesterday about 4pm and then went home again and guess things developed overnight..I think that a c-section was always a possibility because of complications of other treatment she had ..from memory.. but they are both well so thats the main thing eh.. I was thinking the same thing about heartburn they say that don't they but prob an old wives tale.. 

That will be you before you know it Kelli with a gorgeous little one.. right off for a snooze on the sofa before the grand prix starts 
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

I can defiantly confirm that the heart burn thing is a old wife tale. I had it 24/7 with my dd i drank a full bottle of heart burn medicine every day for 9 months and she was bald as a coot.lol


well I'm off to

kel


----------



## cleg

awww stop it kelli her hair prob fell out on her way into the world  

my friend got terrible heartburn + boy was her baby hairy   

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

guess what   im watching the grand prix!   


also, anyone remember what day i had some spotting? cant be arsed to check through all the pages.... lazybones   i have pains in my side today and feel like throwing up   am starting to get my hopes up again   god i am stupid!


----------



## KaTiEE

Hello everyone, sorry I haven't been around for a while, have been having a really stressful time at work and no time in evenings for FF, not good!

Rushing now, but just wanted to send a big  to Angeldelight, thinking of you x Really hope you start to feel better soon.

And, of course, 
[fly]*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S R O S I E !!!*[/fly]

So exciting, can't wait to see piccies of the new addition to your family!

So sorry this isn't longer and no personals, hi to everyone and promise I'll be back to normal soon.

Take care ladies,

Katie x


----------



## bagpuss1910

Hello everyone,
Blimey this chat does move so quickly.
Huge congrats to Rosie, thats fab news.

Sorry bit of me post.
Well I have finished my first cycle of Clomid (50mg). I am having horrible hot flushes all the time and some not very nice mood swings. What can I expect next? When should we be having BMS? Should I test or not? (when should I test? I vary from 26-32 days every month). Do people with severe endo ever get a BFP when on Clomid. I want to be optimistic but I have been knocked down so many times with everything it is so hard to stay positive.
Thanks for any advice you can give. I feel very down today.
Lorna
x


----------



## flower le

[fly]Congrats Rosie on the birth of your little girl!!!!!       [/fly]


----------



## cleg

C'MON LOUIS

  ​
hi flower, katie + lorna, sorry cant help with your query bout endo + clomid but someone will throw some info your way soon hun 

still waiting for police 

xxx


----------



## angelus

Have to back kelli up on the hair thing. I had awful heartburn with DD and was drinking gaviscon by the bucket load and she was completely bald when she was born. Im at the heartburn medicine agian this time. Did one huge bottle in 10 days!!


----------



## cleg

angelus you addicted chick   can see we gonna have to ween you off the gaviscon  

xxx


----------



## angelus

Actually i just called it gaviscon because you all know what it is, but the doctors dont let pregnant women have it anymore because of the levels of sodium in it so you have to have Peptac liquid instead. It is basically the same thing but doesnt taste quite so strongly of anniseed. I gave up on spooning out a dose after the first day. I just swig from the bottle now. Its like a tramp with meths!


----------



## cleg

ooo get it in a paper bag girl + sit on the floor outside the local shop   you'll fit right in  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hey bagpuss... i asked the same question about endo and Rosie said there have been a few bfps whilst taking clomid and having endo so good luck   probably start to have bms from day 10 and then every day/every other day for as long as poss! You should be able to tell if you will ovulate by the pain in the ovary area a few days before and then things like charting bbt and cervical mucus may help too.   

lol angelus, you make me laugh! you old tramp


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Blimey Jo we will make a sports fan out of you yet ..your DH will come home and wonder what his missus has turned into   now F1 has two cars per team so don't get confused and start cheering Alonso on instead of Hamilton Jo .. 

Cleg ..The police are rubbish sometimes aren't they  

Katie ..   hope you have a less stressful week next week x

Bagpuss ..Hi hunny   ..right lets think ... testing is entirely up to you hunny some people refuse to test as it just stresses them out and lots of people are tempted to test early which is pointless cos you only have to test again ..but we have a job keeping away from the pee sticks sometimes! testing as far as ovulation predictor kits (opk's) again some people find these helpful other people it stresses them out, you could just have bms every two/three days throughout your cycle or at least from about day 11/12 and just try and stay as relaxed as possible..opk's can really put you under pressure as Jo will confirm (as well as your DP/DH)  so I sometimes think they do more damage than good and if I had a man on tap so to speak I would just do it every 2/3 days.. and just make it as enjoyable as possible rather than just thinking of it as a babymaking exercise.. if you do test (preg test) then I would do it on the longest day of your cycle ..as less likely to have to redo the test then. 

I do think that ladies with bad endo have had BFP's on here hunny .. and I am sure everyone will join me in sending you lots of positive vibes for you to get one very soon       ..I would also like to say that some cycles are worse than others as far as side effects..did you take the tablets at night ..as that often helps with side effects.. I have fans at work and find that helps as I can just switch them off when getting warm ..and I share my office with a menopausal woman so we both have fans going lol

Angelus .. Mmm Cleg paints such a lovely picture of you slumped outside the local shop with your gaviscon bottle in a paper bag   all this time and I thought it was cream soda you had in that paper bag   how are you feeling other than the heartburn?

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

yep i would defo agree on the OPKs! It was such a disaster!!! I was so happy to get a positive but then the pressure of having to do it got too much and I spent the night in tears   Kinda killed the moment! But some people do find it helps so its up to you.

Oh and just told DH about the goalies in Rugby and he asked if they had them cos he didnt think they did!   We are both a pair of thickos! 

Hmmm just got an email from cleg... wonder what she wants


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo send me your e-mail address as have a few of the girls but don't think I have yours


----------



## cleg

they have been short but sweet + there isnt anything they can do but they are going to come back later as they aint getting any joy upstairs, they just said to keep diary AGAIN + go to council tommorow, dont worry i flipping am, any bother ring them ASAP

annoying thing them upstairs said that they rang police this morning but the police checked + no reports for mine or his addy   good job i aint stupid or niaeve (sp) + have the noggin to bloody sort it myself

not having it, just not, gowd help em now  

as for the e mail sent it to you too cat 

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah its was hilarious


----------



## Stalyvegas

Cleg - when we moved house, one of our neighbours threw a dog poo politely wrapped in a Sainsburys carrier bag over the fence... really made us feel welcome! We sold up and moved 6 months later!

Hope it gets sorted out  
R
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Urgh that is gross ..   nasty neighbours 

Well glad that Raikonnen won rather than Alonso ..if Lewis wasn't going to win  

Cat x


----------



## cleg

glad you liked it cat  

R thats very welcoming of them ey   wish i could sell up but im council + they wont move me but i dont see why it shpould be me thats go's

xxx


----------



## cleg

cat cant downlaod yours  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh thats pants did the snoopy one come through?


----------



## cleg

yeah did get that one  

xxx


----------



## Nix76

Just a quickie from me and firstly - CONGRATULATIONS ROSIE & DH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, as predicted BFN for me - AF showed about 6am this morning.  Expected but still  

Hope you're all OK.

Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nix hunny      really hoped this would be the one for you ..so sorry ..it makes me really sad that I can't get my FF's pregnant (that sounds a bit odd doesn't it lol !) I wish our magic babydust could do its magic .. you are such a lovely group of people and its just so unfair that you have to go through such heartache to try and achieve what some scummy people get at the drop of the hat without a care for the child or anything      think we all need to come together and caste a spell .. Nix was it you who had the white witch friend or was that Cleg ..? or Angelus ..I can't remember   think we need some help .. to get us all up the duff by Christmas     

Cat x


----------



## cleg

white witch no wasnt me, i am a witch  

Nix so sorry hunny   +  's for you + no even though A/F is expected its hard none the less  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

im so sorry nix   

whats this about witches?


----------



## Nix76

Thanks cat and cleg,

Just having a bad day today and feeling really sorry for myself  .  Got killer AF pains, DH been out all day and next door have had a 1st birthday party going on.  Just feeling like sh*t to be honest!!  Don't get any easier does it!

Wasn't me with the white witch friend - maybe Shellebelle !?!?!


----------



## cleg

hhhmmmm who's got the witch ??

oo we have to go on a withch hunt   

xxx


----------



## angelus

Its me. I am one.

Cat- Still very sick, stupid heartburn and a lot of aches and pains, but feeling much better than i did xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg ive found you!


----------



## cleg

cheeky mare jo  

angelus sorry you still bit iffy hunny  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Is anyone else having problems with this site going really slow or is it just my pc/internet playing up !! 

Angelus .. sort us out a spell we can use hunny .. and sorry you are still feeling poo pants!

Nix .. It gets harder if anything I find ..each bfn is like a slap in the face..
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies, having to borrow DH's work pc as my pc has lost all niternet 

Firstly,
CONGRATULATIONS TO THE NEW MUMMY AND HER DH
      

What a beauty, Rosie so so happy for you hunny, xx

Sorry to all you ladies having a hard time,

Suskie 

Hi to everyone else, too whacked for doing personals as weve been travelling most of the day...

OK, Im jealous of Cat getting all your mobiles, so if anyone wants to swap mobiles with me I have only got a few of yours , just pm me your number and I'll return, (Just for texting  as too shy to chat lol, Fi shy?? YEP!)

Well its been bedlam on here today hasnt it? how many pages, thats cos were celebrating eh!


----------



## cleg

my oh my maj you are brave sticking your phone no. on a public board   

u know jo has it now dont you  

  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Fi 

Nix Hun I'm sorry the witch came 

Cat It was nice to catch up (strange but nice) 

Hi Cleg, Jo, Maj, Rosie and little Rosie


----------



## cleg

hi tanya hunny lovely to see you hows things ??

 xxx


----------



## maj79

think I am still drunk from last night that was meant to be a pm


----------



## cleg

maj   drunken bum you 

there seems to be alot of them round here at the mo  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em you are funny  

Tanya ..it was wierd wasn't it you didn't sound at all how I expected but I don't know how I expected you to sound lol .. nice to put a voice to a face tho.. hope the roast was yummy..ooh everyone has been having roasts today ..roll on getting my kitchen sorted I might celebrate and invite you all round for dinner    I do a lovely black forest gateau .. (see straight to the puddings you can tell I have a sweet tooth can't you lol.. and I always have to do at least two puddings for choice .. so we could have a baked cheesecake or something as well .. or poached spiced pears with cream yumm.. ) I am salivating..that reminds me I need to go onto Tescos and do my order for Thursday delivery pay day yeah !!


----------



## maj79

Think it might be a good idea to go back to bed   think i mangaed to do it in om now  just waiting for the weirdos to start texting


----------



## NuttyJo

damn it! i missed maj's number so i cant stalk her now   

tanya, did you think cat sounded posh on the phone? i did!


----------



## cleg

*IF YOU WANT SEX PHONE MAJ ON  .......
07 blah blah *​
   

xxx


----------



## maj79

Oh no Cleg thats my 0898 num, may as well at least make some money


----------



## cleg

maj   were onto you know girl you dirty minx you  

nite girls  

im off to kick his head in   

who said you need clomid  

sleep tight when you eventually stop gassing + go to bed  



xxx


----------



## maj79

Night Cleg xx

Oh my god the thought of cake makes me feel ill, that has never happend before


----------



## Guest

Yum I love blackforest gateau 

'm good cleg hope your well

Right I'm to bed Night all


----------



## NuttyJo

morning my lovelies   

fi did you get your lazy bum out of bed and to the garage on time mrs?   

maj, stop hiding behind the curtains! i can see you  

cleg, have you killed your neighbour yet?   

cat, feeling any better?    

tanya, hi ya chick! good to have you back   

kel, hi ya cheese monster   hows you doing? 

angelus, have you cast some spells on us yet? i wanna win the lottery too please if you get a chance to make that happen.....  

wonder how rosie and little rosie are doing today?   

hi to everyone else, hope you're doing ok and lots of   to you

love jo xxx

p.s.... i have af pains


----------



## maj79

Jo I have come out from behind my curtains but am hiding in a ball in my bed as I have really really bad AF pains, dontcha just hate being a woman sometimes     For you it might not be yet, just stay positive and wait and see what happens   

Morning Everyone, well I am much more with it today, think the alcohol is well and truly out of my system now   Hope everyone is OK and trying to keep positive   

Kel have you deserted us on half term hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning ladies sorry but this is a me post .. scan was a nightmare   everything has just stopped lining has gone thinner and nice follies have just plopped   he said its not normal and wants to see me urgently in his clinic and wanted me to put my name down for a cancellation but they don't do that anymore and I have to phone up weekly to see if they have any cancellations   its not the first time that my lining has got thinner from being nice and thick .. so I don't know what the answer is and whether they can do anything to stop this happening and if my follies are just plopping whats going on there ..he said I havn't ovulated.. has anyone else experienced this and had treatment?

This is probably why I don't get positive opk's cos they get to the point where they look like I should ovulate in a few days and then just plop ..so probably never actually ovulating properly.. 

Right I must do some work .. no-one here is motivated today but I have lots of cr** to catch up with from being off last week..

Cat x


----------



## Nix76

Cat -   

It's just not fair is it!

Nix.


----------



## cleg

cat sorry i have no advice for you hunny just a big   no it isnt fair + our bodys are so cruel at times  

hope you get some answers on peer support hun  

xxx


----------



## angelus

Cat -


----------



## wouldloveababycat

On a more positive note just found a fab picture of Ben Cohen and other rugby players (not so nice!) that will cheer you all up http://www.supanet.com/ladies_room/ladies_room_galleries/gallery/302/1/

Cat x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cleg

be haaaave missu  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

oh poo im sorry cat   did he say why it could be happening or anything?   p.s... gavin henson is yummy! 

maj   hope the pains stop soon. try having a hot water bottle for a bit?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Morning all,
nicking DH's lap top again as mine is still not co operating ARGHHH!!

Cat so sorry to hear of your dissapointing news at the scan, did he not give you any idea at all of what it could be causing this?   . . .


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No ..not given any ideas I am going to look it up on the net to see if I can shed any light on it .. crappy body   thanks for support .. I was so positive on Friday cos of the good things he said about my ovaries ..bet he wished he hadn't bothered saying anything now .. 

Em ..Sorry you have AF pains hunny


----------



## cleg

Cat goodluck trawling the tinternet hunny   not fair its all been turned on its head this cycle  

Fi how be you me dearie ? any news on that job you applied for yet ? the night one

Em  

Jo should you be having a/f pains hunny ? not due yet is she 

hi Nix  

Angelus hope your night wasnt to bad last night + managed to get some good kip   hows the pains ?  

right neighbours is on + i have to have my hit of neighbours on a week day  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg i dont like the new start to neighbours, do you? and no not due yet but it is just like af pains so not sure whats going on   

 i feel sad. my poor cats are having a ****e life right now cos of the new puppy and everythings getting chewed to bits and we're getting no sleep. the dog keeps trying to eat the cats and they're frightend to come and have cuddles with me on the sofa. dh keeps saying it will get better once they get used to each other but its been over 2 months already and still nothings changing   just feel sad 

sorry for the me post again


----------



## cleg

normally in that situation you need to give the cats a chance to show they are the dominent ones, dont let the dog push them out + if he does get in the way of the cats coming to you reprimand him + when he lets them roam freely praise + reward him, its hard + you have to persevere, when my mum got the dog the cats put him in his place staright away

stick to it, why aint you getting any sleep whats he doing ?

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

he barks and howls allllll night! although hes better when dh is home but at the moment dh is away quite a lot with courses for cadets etc. i had to get up at 4.45am this morning cos dh was snoring away and the dog was barking his head off. i try and leave him but then worry about the neighbours getting mad. the cats wont even come down to see us anymore and walk away when i try and stroke them   am just feeling guilty i spose. they were rescue cats and we;re not giving them the life they deserve. dh said maybe we should rehome them but i cant, they've been through enough as it is and its not fair as they were here first. but dh doesnt want to get rid of a £300 dog!!!


----------



## cleg

maybe you could post on the B&G thread for some advice, maybe ask if there are animal behaviourists (sp) on the boards that can offer a little help, also have you looked into taking him to behaviour/training classes, i know in my area they dont cost a packet + well worth it  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah we have thought about it but hes a husky and on the husky forum we joined no one reccommends them as they try and teach them 'normal' dog things. huskies are defo not normal!   they are bread to hunt, run and kill.... wish i had researched them before getting one. dh did but never mentioned these problems before i agreed to it   i shall see what the husky forum people say

anyone for a cuppa?


----------



## cleg

milk + 3 clickies please Jo  

yes they are a highly energetic dog that takes alot of looking after, sounds like he may need a good run out before bed, these dogs are extremely hard to ware out + are sooo full of energy i feel for you, its bad enough having to listen to the dogs in the back gardens here  

i would do a little research hun + maybe contact any local training groups for advice, cant hburt + if it means you getting a good nights sleep then its worth it, maybe you DH should have thought about it more on getting this breed + after all it sounds like its you that is left with it alot too  

xxx


----------



## cleg

rosies little girl is called drum roll 

Emilia May
​
xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah i just read that! 

cleg have pmd you


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well having read loads I am still none the wiser other than that it may be something wrong with my FSH levels ?


----------



## cleg

when was the last time you had your FSH done Cat  ??

+ could you post the piccy of rosies baby on her thread in the birth announcments ? just people are dying to see what Emilia looks like + i thickh + cant do it   

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

I would do it but cant find the cable for my phone to connect it to the laptop. 

I just had a fright cos couldnt get FF to work for a bit then!   

Who is the dirty rotten cheater then cleg? lol


----------



## NuttyJo

oh and cat, why not go to gp and ask for an FSH blood test?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

The consultant will do all that Jo .. just means waiting


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Will try and post the pic on tonight ..although I did wonder if we should wait for Rosie to do that ..what do you think?


----------



## NuttyJo

i think rosie should do it cos i would wanna do it myself if it was me

dh just suggested i become a hooker


----------



## Crazy Fi

So not what you need Cat, lets hope they get you in to sort it soon hun 

Cleg, it was references before contact, only just closing date a few days ago so 
patiently waiting, not really what I want mind nights and weekends, will miss my DH..  
Cleg thought you would have had enough of neighbours lol 

Em big hugs to you poor thing xx

Jo sounds like you got a bit of a cat/dog scenario like we had ... and these bloody cats
have ruined our sofa, I thought I was gambling getting this corner unit with light and 
dark cushions, but no a year on, their fine, but the cats have destroyed the leather surround,
so p'd off as we paid a lot of money for it! never paid that kinda money in my life and theyve decided
to use the arms as scratch pads, even though they have their own.. not sure whether I could claim on insurance
as its happened in stages over last month or so, and dopey here got suedette insurance but not leather,
it makes me mad.. any of you ladies up on my rights to claim, if it wasnt a sudden accident?
Jo youve got more hope as hes still a pup and it depends how brave your pussies are..

Cat dont read too much mind as it can give you extra worry hun, have you tried peer thread on here yet?


----------



## NuttyJo

I dont think you can claim fi... worth asking though? dh said if we get rid of the dog we get rid of the cats too.... so looks like we'll have to try and sort this bugger out


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Most policies exclude pet damage .. I know cos I used to deal with the people complaining about it !


----------



## Stalyvegas

Afternoon all

My dog ate the plugs off everything electrical when we were on honeymoon - the dog sitter rang to tell us....  bugger didnt even get electricuted doing it!  Hope you get sorted....

Been to the hostipul and been given Clomid aft, but she has said that because the metf makes me ill then I may have a low tolerance for clomid and suggested ovarian drilling - can anyone enlighten me?? What is it

Ta
R
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Stalyvegas ..

Its where they drill little holes into your ovaries or sometimes I think they take a segment out it is supposed to help with pcos.. I think some of the girls on here have had it.. 

Def worth considering hun x


----------



## NuttyJo

good luck with the clomid stalyvegas   

im not sure if i will be about tonight, just had a shower and came over all dizzy and feel sick   may go for an early night... after hollyoaks anyway!

love jo xxx


----------



## cleg

Fi PMPL at the neighbours comment you nutter    well me ickle chubby fingers + toes are a crossed you get this job hun  

Jo i hope your ok sweets  

Cat when do you go to see Con ? sorry if you have said but i am rather  

R goodluck with this one + im impressed you didnt throttle the dog  

sorry but short one from me, just popped on mainly to see how a fellow north eastie was doing after her twins arrived yesterday @ 24+5 praying they both ickle fighters like their mummy  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Evenin' all and thanks for the hugs, after some very good drugs and spending the afternoon wrapped in a christmas fleece my mum has just bought me I feel a lot better  

Cat sorry about your appoitment, hopefully this will help shine a light on why you haven't had a bfp and help you achieve one    

Jo buy a treadmill and keep the dog on that, it might where it out then  

Stalyvegas good luck with the clomid hun   

I would let Rosie put the pic up personally  

Hi Fi hows you diddling, and Cleg and all else I have missed


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have to phone up every week to try and get a cancellation as otherwise it will be months away..   I don't see why they can't just have a list of people who want cancellations and phone them first come first served until someone can fill it .. no-wonder waiting lists are as long as they are..


----------



## cleg

oh yeah forgot yes let rosie do the pic, it was just a thought thats all  

see she's a well loved woman + everyone is dying to see her little angel   cant blame them can you, were the lucky ones having seen how absolutely beautiful she is   awwwwww  


Em i want a nice crimbo fleecy   glad your all snuggled up hunny  

Cat when i had my op in jan the hosp rang me to ask if i wanted to go on the cancellation list + i think this is common practice in my hosp for all things, cant you ask them to do that for you or have they said no ? very frustrating as its a simpler + more effective way of doing things  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cat it does sound rather stupid to me   a cancellation list would be so much easier... but spose that saves them on making phone calls! 

oh i saw that katie on emmerdale gets pregnant and sells her baby   or something to that effect   

maj, want my hot water bottle?


----------



## cleg

daft bag she offers to be a surrogate for gray + purdy  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Aw ta Jo but think I will stick to my mind altering pain killers


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhhh! well i like katie again now then lol

and maj, i have decided im going to send my dog to you in the post so please wait in for a special delivery   im sure he will get on with your little pup!


----------



## DougalsTwin

Hi - first proper post.

Just finished my second set - one more to go before I go back to see the consultant.

Who would think five little tablets could cause so much trouble? 
I've been back-reading threads and I'm so glad to hear it's not just me having side effects.

If I have one more hot flush I'll go insane!

Just thought I'd say hi anyway


----------



## maj79

My liitle dog would kill yours   only coz it would get stuck in loki's throat as it was trying to chew it  

DouglasTwin welcome to the madness   good luck and just imagine you are on a hot tropical beach next time you get one  

Em xx


----------



## cleg

hi there douglastwin + welcome to the mad house  

i am the normal one as i aint on the pills but the others are ok too   (just be careful who you talk too   )

only kidding/ish you'll get on well here hunny  ,

i suffered terrible with the flushes while i was tkaing them + drove me mad, just keep thinking it'll all be worth it  

Em id be more scared of your dog than a husky, at least with a husky attacking you you have plenty to kick with them little ankle biters they run rings round you  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Doudlastwin Cleg likes too use the tablets as an excuse when in reality they didnt make a change in her madness


----------



## NuttyJo

welcome douglastwin   side effects are a pain in the bum but it will be worth it to get a bfp... thats how i see it anyway! 

lol maj, that made me giggle   better take the wrapping paper off the dog now i suppose.....  

p.s... douglasstwin i aint on the pills at the mo either.... and cleg doesnt need the pills to be a bit


----------



## cleg

Em no i dont tkae the nutty pills hunny  

i just am like this naturally  

xxx


----------



## maj79

I am not on them at the moment either, hence why I amalways calm and sensible


----------



## DougalsTwin

I didn't think they would be that bad, I never normally get side effects when I take tablets.

I looked on the net - I seem to have all the main ones... nausea, mood swings and these blasted hot flushes.

Poor old hubby gets he brunt of it    

My main problem is I've got a stone and a half to lose before we go back in December. 
If I don't, we're going to have to pay for IVF (I'm 35 in Jan).



Fingers crossed this month is the one!!!


----------



## cleg

one of us lot calm + sensible  

NEVER    

xxx


----------



## DougalsTwin

If you knew me, you'd know I'm not exactly a placid person either


----------



## maj79

That is one of the horrible bits douglastwin, I found my appetite increased 20000% when I went on the tablets and then your tole to lose weight,I think they like having a laugh  

And I am sensible, i am quiet and shy and totalyyyyyyyyyy t-total   If I am percieved as any other way it is the bad influences of all these


----------



## NuttyJo

obviously maj means me, i am the scene of peace and serenity....   yeah ok, even i dont believe that!!!    

ooops, just realised that we've all got your name wrong DougalsTwin   sorry! good luck for this month hun


----------



## cleg

cos we are all dyslexic  

yes hunny i have had a issue with my weight + the clomid didnt make this any better a nurse at the clinic actually told me off her own back i was to fat for IVF but my con isnt to worried

try not to fret hunny as the more you worry the less succesful you are at losing well thats what i find, its not nice all this pressure + im sure your con will take into account the clomid, dont forget you wont be starting treatment in december, well highly unlikely so you still have a little time there to  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Flippin 'eck Jo you were on the ball with, that Sorry Dougalstwin,  but I havent got my glasses on  
My dog is a dougal, as in that is the type she is not her name


----------



## NuttyJo

I want to steal your dog maj

and what you on about? im always on the ball! unlike the goalies in rugby, they dont seem to be on the ball at all!


----------



## cleg

your all

   

jo on the ball   yeah right  

xxx


----------



## DougalsTwin

I feel so at home.....


----------



## NuttyJo

blowed you some bubbles dougal!


----------



## DougalsTwin

I'd seen it on everyone's siggy, don't know what they are...


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Dougalstwin, welcome to the madness and good luck... I can totally vouch for the fact that the nuttiest broad on this site, without a shadow of a doubt is awarded to............... (round of applause)
...
*"The Cleg"* absolutely lovely and adorable and we wouldnt have her any other way, but shes been permanently damaged by the clomid, so much so that shes disillusioned into believing she's actually sane..


----------



## cleg

+ they are for her saying your name wrong

guilty cons.... yeah one of them  

they are a way of sending people goodwishes + luck hunny   

xxx


----------



## cleg

just seen your post there fi

why thankyou ladies  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

jo_robinson01 said:


> blowed you some bubbles dougal!


She always says that when she farts...


----------



## maj79

They are friend bubles dougalstwin, people blow them to cheer you up

Cleg that is what I thought about Jo bein on the ball   She does try tho bless her cotton socks  

Er and oi you just seen youtrying to sneak and balme me when I was typing it was both of us


----------



## DougalsTwin

Think I may pop on here when I'm having one of my bottle-blonde moments....

Hubby's made semolina - I'll be back.....


----------



## cleg

evryone knows jo far too well 



Dougal yes you should we all do  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

im confused already!    

am trying to do this and ******** and laugh at dh on the Wii at the same time.... ohhhh cant cope!


----------



## maj79

OOOO Just noticed, where in Cheshire are you DT(soz for the abbreviation like   just quicker, though it's actually not after typing this sentence out but ) I am in Runcorn


----------



## Crazy Fi

When you have your bottle blonde moment  "Jo's" the one to chat with, she'll reciprocate well   especially if you talk about rugby


----------



## cleg

jo man your putting the fairer sex to shame, you are supposed to be imprinted with the multitasking mode at birth, what wrong with you missus  

Em   yes that post was well cut short by your abb's  

Fi like it   

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

laughing at dh is taking up most of my time cleg! he looks like a loon jumping about waving his arms in the air  

and im sure im not the only one who thought there was goalies in rugby.... am i?


----------



## cleg

course your not hunny, your hubby did too  

as for him jumping round he should be using his energy to take the mutt out  

xxx


----------



## DougalsTwin

maj79 said:


> OOOO Just noticed, where in Cheshire are you DT(soz for the abbreviation like  just quicker, though it's actually not after typing this sentence out but ) I am in Runcorn


Warrington, but I'm a Lancaster girl born & bred. Moved down here 8 years ago.


----------



## maj79

Fi so glad you are here, some one else on a 'normal' wave length  

Jo try doing this, ********, and straightening you hair, thats hard  

Cleg glad you appreciate the efficiency of it  

(Things are bad I have just had to spell check length   wonder if I have still got some alcohol in me  )  

OMG will ya's stop posting while I try to reply   And yes Jo, I dont know anything about rigby but I know there aren't any goalies


----------



## NuttyJo

haha least i can spell it maj.....


----------



## DougalsTwin

All I know about rugby is that they have nice chunky thighs!!!!!!


----------



## cleg

Em you say you used spell check there ? RIGBY    

had a friend who lived in warrington but now she's in scoty land, that doesnt help i know but thought i would share that with you

if i go AWOL i am in the process of trying to think what i want for me tea then i will have to go about making it  

dougal you'd be ok with cat as she has a thing for their thighs too  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Yea well I spell checked it then 4 different people replied so I had to keep adding bits on   my 'I' key is really close to my 'u' key you know  

I am from Liverpool originally like dont know how I ended up here     Dont know warrington very well try to keep away


----------



## DougalsTwin

Don't blame you - I very rarely venture further than my local shops (or ikea!)


----------



## NuttyJo

arrrggghhh! laptop cables blown up!

batterys almost dead too   

if i go then its died! 

love ya x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi Dougal

I used to have to venture to Warry whenever we needed a trip to Ikea to spend lots of money on absolutely nothing.... now I have the one in Ashton just down the road from me so I never go that far!

Hope you are doing ok, nice to make your acquintance.

Hi everyone else, was a bit fed up - going to see the gyne always does that, however as a consequence I think I have just put on the 2lb I lost last week....  had thai take away and just eaten 2 pieces of birthday cake, oh, and a pack of hula hoops!  Bugger!!!!

Rach
x


----------



## cleg

Rach   always tips you over the edge when you have a trip to the hosp ey   i know how that feels hunny, as for your indulgence dont worry your entitled to have a treat  

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Was mortified when they said will leave you on Metf for another 3 months and then reassess.... I had to have a mini strop before they caved in. However I think I only deserved either the cake or take away probably not both. Will have to be extra good tomorrow!

Will have to be strong and not eat any more hoola hoops tonight!!!
R
x


----------



## cleg

STEP AWAY FROM THE HOOPS  

dont worry bout it to much  

right have decided on chips, beans + crispy pacakes for me tea hhhhmmmmm no bread though so thats always good  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Rachel if you deny yourself something you want you will only end up eating more of it, hopefully you enjoyed it and now tomorrow is another day   .People have been known to just get BFP's of Met as well


----------



## NuttyJo

me again! what does met do? been meaning to ask for a while but forgot!


----------



## cleg

metformin hunny, the girls will elabarate more  

i just took last gob full of me cuppa + something was in it   i think i swallowed it   eeewwwwww

xxx


----------



## maj79

Make you need the toilet really really badly


----------



## NuttyJo

was it a fly cleg? ewwww

and i know met stands for metformin but didnt know what it was used/prescribed for?


----------



## cleg

well put Em  

Jo you always have to turn the conversation to poo   no dont know what it was but wasnt nice feeling in my mouth  

Cat + Fi your quiet tonight me luvleys  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Its a diabetic drug but it is prescribe with people with pcos as they have a problem with insulin and it can help them to lose weight which I think is lost in a certain way


----------



## k.j.m

Hi everyone, wow its so hard to keep up if you don't look on here for a day or two! How is everyone, great to hear Rosie has had a little girl, hope she is doing ok.

Just wanted to let you know that maybe a few of you are right, after being told it wasn't looking hopeful that this cycle is going to work, I've been in pain/discomfort the last couple of days, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that maybe I'm ovulating late! I'm on CD17 now, so its possible! The only problem is that my DH is away with work!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... i want some!


----------



## maj79

for OV like pains,   for DH being away, cant you get him to send you some   special delivery


----------



## NuttyJo

if i can send a dog via special delivery then im sure they could send sperm too!


----------



## maj79

I'm, out Jo so dont send it here      Spud has just gone a hide under the table


----------



## cleg

Jo dont you reckon enough shat comes from you      you dont need no help chick

you know i love you really 

+ yes good that you have these pains kelly heresa hoping you get some joy + you can send sperm via courier you know  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh or meet up with dh at a hotel if hes not too far away kjm? 

and cheers cleg! love ya too smelly head  

maj, want me to hand deliver it instead? lol


----------



## maj79

I have gone to join the dog under the table


----------



## NuttyJo

omg i have overdosed on folic acid   took two by mistake as i wasnt paying attention... will i be ok?


----------



## maj79

Jo were you ever ok   Serioulsy tho I havent a clue, cant imagine it being too bad like


----------



## k.j.m

Hee hee, he is about 200 miles away! Just hope either yesterday afternoon's efforts and when he gets home will be ok! Just not liking my chances of talking him into it after working all day and driving home tomorrow night, especially when he will be up at 5am to drive about 300 miles on Wednesday again!


----------



## NuttyJo

dress up sexy and seduce him, send him naughty texts etc and get him in the mood   or just do what cleg would do and **** him one till he gives in     

im off to bed.... hope i dont turn into a folic acid tablet during the night  

love you all xxx


----------



## cleg

OMG jo cant believe you took two thats like a massive overdose you silly mare better ring NHS direct quick  

  

daft ass course it wont do anything to you   

+ i would like to state for the record i do not beat my partner into having sex  

xxx


----------



## k.j.m

Jo - good idea but I think by the time he gets home I will have to try to beating him up option    
and Cleg - hee hee, nor me, but I do keep on and on til he just gives in, but as I keep telling him it will be worth it if it works and I just keep saying well the more we do it, the more likely it is to work and then I wont have to keep on at you again next month, think that seems to be working so far


----------



## cleg

you know your little mans face makes me smile evrytime i see his piccy  

xxx


----------



## k.j.m

yeah I love that piccie too, although that was back in April, so he has changed a bit since then but i cant make myself change it as I love that one!


----------



## cleg

aw bless you should put another up while we take a peak then you can change it back  

xxx


----------



## k.j.m

I've put one on...I think!


----------



## k.j.m

yes it worked! I like this one too


----------



## cleg

aaawwwwwww he's lovely    very very cute + love his hair  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Night girls I am offski to bedski ..
Cat x


----------



## k.j.m

He is a funny little character lately and yeah I love his hair too, he gets it from my DH's family, we've both got dark hair, so its nice. Sure he'll darken one day though
xx


----------



## k.j.m

Night Cat think I will too soon, make the most of having the bed to myself tonight!


----------



## blinky1010

Hi Ladies

Haven't been on here for ages. Everytime I think I'll post I spend most of My time reading what everyone is up to. Congrats to Rosie and family on the birth of their Daughter. Glad to see everyone is still mad as hatters, You lot make me laugh even when I'm feeling rough. As for Me-
19weeks on Wednesday
Scan next Tuesday- I think I've finally talked dh into finding out what we are having.
If not I have a master plan, I'm taking dd and gonna prep her to ask  
M in law is driving me mad telling me it has to be a boy. She should be b***dy greatfull she'll even be aloud to visit us, the way she carries on.
Nausea has changed to projectile vomiting at any given time and without warning.
Have got a bit of a yeast thing going on below, which I've got some cream for.
And last but not least my boobies look like someones poored blue paint all over them. But other than that I'm o.k and can just about feel baby moving around.
Hopefully keep up the posting now I've got some time inbetween vomiting
Cazxxxxx
p.s good luck ladies with all Your treatments.


----------



## cleg

Cat hunny nite nite + dont let the bed bugs bite   hope you get some news tommorow   +  's for you babe 

Kelli dont be too sure he'll darken DP never + his hair is still like that at 44   nice blonde hair blue eyes on a boy  

xxx


----------



## cleg

blinky glad your ok hunny except for the boobs, sick + MIL  

xxx


----------



## k.j.m

Cleg, yes everyone always says he looks cute having blond hair and blue eyes and then say I'll bet he'll break some hearts one day! Any way think I'm off to bed too now, speak to you soon xx


----------



## cleg

nite all i'm off in a mo, jo must have lost all power  

sleep tight  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

yo! dh sorted the cable out for me so im back!

felt really excited this morning when i woke up as was having one of them dreams where you think its really happend. i was dreaming that i did a pee stick and it went to 2 lines straight away, i nearly died of shock and had the biggest smile on my face! i even texted dh and my mum (in my dream) and then i woke up. i checked my phone to see if mum had text back and then i realised it was a bloody dream   have major af pains again today, life is so poo sometimes   

am off to sulk that i cant make things happen that i want to happen


----------



## Crazy Fi

Blinky, good that things are going well... except the nausea and blue boobs

Jo loose power! no we cant have that can we! those sort of dreams are horrid arent they Jo, you
can really feel the emotions. like salt in a wound   

Well morning to all you ladies Im off out to see a friend who I manage to meet up with about 
twice a year, we grew up together as neighbours and friends, and did all our naughty girlir things together 
boys etc.... mischief was us, well now she a high powered "it" woman. Ill soon bring her back
down to size today lol...so I'll catch up with you later..have a good day

Cat big hugs to you hope your feeling a bit better today


----------



## angel83

Hey there girls, 

Just on my 1st month of clomid at the moment, dont think it has resulted in a pregnacy this time round though. I have no symtoms at all. 

Im on day 28 of my cycle at the moments and i have no idea when im due on - it could really be anyday friday onwards. 

I have to say clomid has left me soooo emotional and i cannot concentrate on anything at all. Anyone else feel like this.
It could be the added pressure of treatment too.

Angel83


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Angel83 and welcome,

It can be a real emotional roller coaster on the clomid, but you should get plenty of support on this site,
crazy as some of them are   . This is such a good place for laughter, tears and support, good luck on your cycle and hope its not over for you yet this month, theres many a lady on here who has had no symptoms and then a suprise BFP... What strength of clomid have they put you on?


----------



## kellixxx

O.M.G   like 1000 pages don't you lot come up for air   i was only gone 3 days.


Well hello nutty Lady's i have read all your posts but ain't got time to do personals yet.


Your all mad but you made me laugh lots.


Its half term so i don't have much time to post but I'm still here.


I'm OK still as mad as you all   especially you Jo.lol


Hi to me besy mate you know who you are. have you missed me?  



kel


----------



## cleg

well i missed you kelli   the others said they aint to bothered  

hi there angel  

fI how beeee youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  

Jo i hope your home with you feet up  

Cat you busy again ??

right was up this morning waiting for the glazier to come to put the glass in but he measured up + is coming back this afty to fit it so no lie in again  

better think bout getting ready going into work hr + alf early today, bit of extra cash as though you dont get paid for your 1st 3 days sick   who made that rule up ? i think that should only count if you DONT have a sicknote + if you have one you should get paid from the date it starts  

xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Afternoon all

Had to pee in a pot this morning before the doc will give me my progesterone and clomid - woo hoo, will be my first go on it. I just hate taking a plastic tub into the doctors - they all look at you!  Also been told to try and increase my Metfo to 4 tablets a day, I can barely keep 2 down at the moment....

Am waiting in today for carpet cleaning man, we had a dog until recently and my dyson still smells doggy each time I hoover, cant wait for it to be all clean fresh smelling!

Hope everyone is ok today - it feels very wintery where I am, just ordered a big pink fluffy hat with pom poms like in the 2nd bridget jones film, cant wait for it to be knitted!

R
x


----------



## LisaBerts

Hi everyone

Just started my 7th cycle of Clomid today and so far only feel a little dizzy although that could be this horrible cold I've got.  

Hope everyones well

Stalyvegas - know what you mean about the pots of p*ss   

Lisa


----------



## NuttyJo

yes cleg im home now and resting, had a dizzy spell and fell over in town, how embarrasing!   i did buy some nice warm pink pjs though as threw all my old ones out as had shrunk them in the tumble dryer. 

i want my dream to come true   

fi, hope you're having a lovely time with your friend and hugs   for you know what

hey kel, what did i do? im not mad!   what you got planned for half term?

maj, hope you're waiting in for the parcel to arrive

cat, where are you?   

hi everyone else xxx hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## max_8579

Hi rosie,

      Congratulations on the birth of your daughter,you must be so proud hun


----------



## NuttyJo

hey max, how are you hun?

i feel miserable now, been talking to MIL about my egg sharing idea as we cant afford ivf without it... anyway, she didnt seem impressed by the idea and i wanted her to be as excited as we are about it. 

just had about 40mins sleep on the sofa and am still feeling dizzy. pains have stopped for now though which is good. actually just as i typed that i got a little twinge in the other side   its playing silly beggers with me i think. also the thought of chocolate just made me wanna puke   that is defo not like me unless im poorly so think im comming down with summit AGAIN!  

might have a nice bath later and get into my pjs, that should make me feel better!

love jo xxx (aka mardy pants)


----------



## Stalyvegas

Jo 
You are def NOT a mardy pants - I am whinging after metf cramps, and im sure you have much more going on! Allow yourself to wallow, get those pjs on and curl up, hope you feel better soon.

Big hug sent in your direction.
R
x


----------



## max_8579

Hi jo,

        Im not too bad thanx hun,this whole thing is getting me down,like it is many of us.

    Started my diet 2day 

        Hope your ok hun.xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

max, sorry you're feeling down lovely but good luck with the diet  

stalyvegas, it helps winging on here to everyone as they know what we're going through dont it. i try not to talk about how down i feel to my family or dh's mum as they just dont understand and actually make me feel worse! have a hug   thats for the met side effects! sounds like a horrid drug but gotta be worth it if it works hey


----------



## max_8579

Thanx jo.x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Jo, it is really good that people do understand what you are feeling, or at least make allowances for it unlike some family members.

I could put up with whatever if there was a light at the end of the tunnel, but when they told me that having lily was just a 'fluke' after the HSG I think it really got to me, I spent the pregnancy thinking I was 'fixed' and then that was taken away in a little flip comment and now I am in no mans land of Metformin, Clomid & Ov Drilling.... I am seriously thinking that I should just accept how lucky I am that I have my DD and leave it at that. Ooh where did that come from?

Sorry about that - think it must be the crisps - I sneaked a pack of turkey & stuffing Walkers - SO salty....
Have a good evening everyone
R
xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

where is everyone tonight?   am worrying about you all !


----------



## linlou17

hi sorry i have not been online for ages my life is hectic at moment!! work is hell and my uncle is critically ill on top of that just the day to day stuff feels too much at times hope you are all well and nowhere near as fed up as me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaBerts

He everyone

Me and DH have sneaked a pack of pringles!  Our weigh day is tomorrow    I've been strict all week until today! - Doh! Nice try, I forgot AF arrived on Saturday and we went out and got drunk  so not that good really.

Max I'm back in the 'this is the month mode' at the mo - think it's because I've managed to exercise most of the week!  But I got a bit depressed last cycle (5th on Clomid).  I started having weird dreams about spiders on the roof - near our bed - I was screaming by all accounts in my sleep.  I remember the spider but not the screaming.  Then the following day, I broke down at work I couldn't stop crying    Good job my DH works at the same place, he took me home.  I was fine the next day.  I blame the Clomid because I have never been the depressed type of person (if you know what I mean).

Lisa


----------



## DougalsTwin

I can really sympathise Lisa - songs on my ipod trigger me off all the time, even happy ones.  

Sometimes I feel like I'm going insane! 
It doesn't help that no one in mine or my DH's families have been through this. 
They all seem to get caught just by looking at their DHs. 
I'm the 'pity' case and it really winds me up.

Unfortuneatly for me my in-laws are all medical, so imagine having your father in law recommending positions!!!   
OH couldn't stop laughing, but I was mortified.

poop, just realised I'm rambling again..... sorry!


----------



## KaTiEE

hi everyone!

Wow, everything has moved on so far since i was last on here. But quiet tonight! Hope you're all doing really well. I haven't been able to read back over all the pages, has anyone heard how angeldelight78 is doing? Is she still in hospital? Such a scary thing to happen, really hope she's getting better.

cat, sorry to hear about your scan hunny. Hope you get a cancellation soon!! And I did read back far enough to click on your link to hunky rugby players, hahahaha!! Can see why you particularly pointed out Ben Cohen... hehe, certainly showing off his assets   

jo, how are you feeling? You've really been through it this month, what day are you now? 

hi stalyvegas, good luck with the clomid!! Have you started already?

and hello Dougalstwin, welcome to FF! OMG, just thinking about my FIL and ANY sort of discussion about bms 

Hi Kelly, yay sounds like OV pains, hope so!! Poor old DH, he's got a tiring week ahead! Really hope this is your month 

Linlou, so sorry to hear about your uncle, hope you are OK x

Hi Lisa! Glad you're in positive mode, this business is so hard emotionally and the clomid just seems to enhance it. I can swing from feeling absolutely desperate to positive and hopeful and back again at the drop of a hat. It doesn't help that everyone keeps telling you not to be stressed! Good luck with the new cycle x

Cleg, how are you doing?

Pumpkin pie, how's it going, have you had a scan yet or anything? Hope you're OK!

Hi nix, angelus, fi, maj, kel, blinky, angel83, lawsy, flower le and everyone I've forgotten, oh must be loads of you but my brain feels like marshmellow this eve!

I'm doing fine, have been really busy at work and visitors at home so haven't had time to think about my 2ww, which is good in a way! CD25 now, so already thinking about testing but have to be good. Have had sore boobies for a few days now but that's normal for me even if AF so not getting my hopes up.

Anyway, good luck everyone        

love, Katie x


----------



## angel83

Hi all

Thanks Crazy fi for your reply.....

Ive been put on 50mg Clomid for 6months, ive had a clomid scan this cycle and they said that i had a folical around 14.5mm watever that means, lol

Its nice 2 no im not nearly the only one feelin like this

Angel83


----------



## Stalyvegas

Oh my god Katie you know everyone's name - that is impressive!!!!  Not started yet, picking up prescription for Clomid and Progesterone in the morning!

Dougalstwin - just read your sig 'I reject your reality....'  do you have a DH who likes Mythbusters too?  Mine is obsessed....

Night everyone
R
xx


----------



## LisaBerts

Dito over Katie knowing everyone name - I used to blame the Clomid for my Goldfish memory!  

Night Stalyvegas (sorry my DH only interested in football)

angel - the size of you folicle is good it means that you could ovulate soon.  I think they say anything over 15mm (not really sure though).

Lisa


----------



## KaTiEE

Hi angel83! What day was your scan? I think that follicles over 15mm are ready to pop, I had one of 20mm on CD14 this cycle and had a +ve OPK on CD16. 14.5mm is definitely a good size but maybe a few days more? Did they say anything about your lining?

Hi stalyvegas and lisa, hehe I definitely don't know everyone's name, there's definitely more than in my list!  Is getting harder and harder to remember  

Good luck for when you do get started stalyvegas, have you got long to wait do you think?

Katie x


----------



## LisaBerts




----------



## DougalsTwin

Stalyvegas said:


> Dougalstwin - just read your sig 'I reject your reality....' do you have a DH who likes Mythbusters too? Mine is obsessed....
> 
> Night everyone
> R
> xx


My obsession I'm afraid.....


----------



## Stalyvegas

Dougalstwin    - I just smile and snigger when they get experiments wrong..... 

Katie - do you mean wait til I get a result? No idea really, they dont think I will get along with Clomid very well as I have a low threashold for nausea (I am a big wuss)! Only been given 3 months then got to go back as they think the Ov drilling will be better for me. Finges crossed though  

Lisa, my DH wanted to watch the footie however it was Holby City - and I dont miss that for anyone! I love it.

Morning Cleg, Jo, Maj, Cat + everyone else, think I may write a list of names later so I can keep up.

Its a very cold day in manchester, I popped out to wave by to DH and it was breath in front of your face & frosty windscreens! Wrap up warm everybody.
R
x


----------



## KaTiEE

Morning all!

Not usually on the computer so early but DH woke me up early to give me birthday pressies and cards  Yes, another year older today, seem to be feeling it this morning!

hi stalyvegas, I just meant when do you take your first clomid? Haha, should have read back, I'm sure you've said! I didn't have any trouble with nausea with my first cycle of clomid, a little bit of dizziness but nothing more. So you might be lucky    

Katie x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Happy Birthday !!!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

*    Katiee    *


----------



## angeldelight78

KaTiEE said:


> Wow, everything has moved on so far since i was last on here. But quiet tonight! Hope you're all doing really well. I haven't been able to read back over all the pages, has anyone heard how angeldelight78 is doing? Is she still in hospital? Such a scary thing to happen, really hope she's getting better.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> KATIEE
> 
> Thanks so much for asking about me also thankyou for all the messages
> 
> Sorry not been on much but obv been in out of hospital / having to go in everyday for tests, they have let me home for the mean time but not properly been discharged until liver tests get better (just waiting on a full detailed abdominal scan) been so emotional too, im so so close to giving up & having good and bad days, feel guility and angry with myself as being ill has obv affected my children/family so i think to myself why why have i risked this. I know we never know & many of us take this risk but cant help feeling the way i do  basically i think im not feeling very positive
> 
> i have so much catching upto do with you all & hope its ok still to post on clomid board as im dont look like be carrying on with the clomid next mth & dont want to put people on a downer
> 
> love to you all
> 
> Nicky xxxxx


----------



## angeldelight78

sorry buggered the quote up and it joined up with my message    what am i like


----------



## maj79

AD  as you know about half of us aren't on Clomid any more, but we are a close group so there is no shifting us, and that includes you, when ever you feel down and just need to off load you go for it hun, it's what we are here for. a shoulder to cry on, someone to rant at and people to laugh with. Hope you are better soon hun  

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## angel83

Hey Girls

I had my scan done on the 9th October which is 15days ago, but they never mentioned my lining.

Is there info i should know about my lining?

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls  


Well at least you missed me cleg  


Jo just the usual half term stuff what ever im told to do  


maj how are you??


Big fat   to every 1 else you all know who you are


love 

kel

xx xx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Info please ladies.

Been given 3 months clomid and 5 days of something else (to make me bleed) before 1st clomid...  am i supposed to bleed all by myself the 2nd time? Is that what clomid does?  Chemist thinks I should have 3 lots of the things to make me bleed....  bit confused. Anyone know?

R
xx


----------



## lawsy

Hi everyone, mad cupla wks, sorry not caught up for a while. Sorry Stalyvegas don't know about that one, but good luck!!! AD hope ur doin a little better love, let me know how it is going? Kelli r u a teacher too? I break up this fri, can't wait!!!!! My in laws are coming over n really looking forward to it. Cat how u gettin on? n cleg, n fi, n jo, etc..... oh so many of u. Noticed there's a couple of cheshire ladies on, I am from Northwich! xx


----------



## KELLYO

Hello All

I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hello. Its good to actually read about people who are in the same position as my self. Friends just cant grasp whats going on as they only have to walk past their husbands to get pregnant.

I'm on my 3rd month of clomid took my last tablet yesterday, today is day 7 and on Saturday i have my first scan to track my follicles. Think he must be doing this to see if my dose needs to be upped next week. I'm on 50mg at the moment and think they must be working as on my first month on clomid i had a progesterone test on day 21 and this was a massive 102 (before clomid it was 26)

Hope you all don't mind me joining in, good luck to you all xx


----------



## cleg

welcome kellyo + welcome to the nut hoose   your in good company, not saying your a nutter   oh i'll get me coat  



sorry been quiet gorls just havent been in the mood for chatting + this is just a flying visit   

hope your all well + not gone to  

 xxx


----------



## angelus

evening all

Welcome kellyo xx

Stalyvegas - You take the tablets to make you bleed first. Mine i took for 7 days and then i came on two days later. You then take the clomid cycle days 2 to 5, but everyone is told different on this so you need to check your lable. Because the clomid increases your hormone levels you should come on naturally the second month. I questioned it when i first took it as i couldnt believe that i would come on in the second month as i dont have periods at all. However, not everyone gets a period as the clomid also alters your cycle and can make it really long ( so its like you have missed one ). Just take it day by day and see what happens. If you dont get AF then its a trip back to consultant for you. Hope that helps !!! xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Thanks for that - I did wonder, and the pharmacist doing the prescription was a bit confused too....  will give it a go, ta
Rach
xxx


----------



## Mary M

Hi girls 
I am back looking for support, I was wondering if any of you girls could help me out here I took clomid last month anyhow I took it on the25th September for 5 days anyhow I one day af on the 15th of Oct and then nothing since. My periods have become totally eratic I don't know what to do next do I take it that one day was my af? any ideas or information would be good. thanks 


Mary


----------



## NuttyJo

just a quick one for me as im tired out. been looking after my nephew as my sister had to go to hospital as the midwife appointment didnt go too well today. the midwife said babies heartbeat was very slow and to go to hospital asap. so she did and we all panicked but shes now home and everything seems fine   

hope everyones ok

love jo x


----------



## max_8579

Hi jo,

    Glad everythings ok hun,that must have been awful for you all.xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

we was worried as the midwife said the heartbeat was about 100 and normal range was 110-160 but she was put on the machines to monitor it at the hospital and everything seems ok again. they think maybe baby was sleeping when the midwife was checking her!   

hope you're ok max xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls

You can all  me now  I haven't been posting for a few days. I have had an AF from hell the past 2 days. TMI WARNING
V V Heavy and clotty. Changing a super towel every hour at one point and up during the nights to change (I have NEVER needed to do that before) Not really in pain, just feel kinda bruised  Anyhoo it seems to have sorted itself now 
Perhaps my body is having a springautumn clean  

Tooo many pages to catch up on so I think this should cover it all

          And almost  and then


----------



## k.j.m

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok.

Katie - how's it going, many days til testing? Yes well I was feeling bad for my DH after he is having a long week, but I don't now! He got home last night and went to bed and told me not to even think of bothering him as he was tired! He's the same today  
So I dont have much hope for this month now!!! I told him he bloody best not do this again next month.

Any way, anyone heard from Pumpkin Pie, wondered how she was doing?

Kelly x


----------



## Stalyvegas

Jo, hope the baby is ok - must be a snoozy little thing....  

Shellebell, nasty period pains, its been so long since I had one that I had forgotten all about it - hope you feel better tomorrow  

KJM - bad bad DH !!!  He best perk up by next month....

Night everyone
R
x


----------



## angel83

Hey there girls

Please can someone give me some advice, im on 29 of usually 34 and i have started spotting. not heavy but its there.

Does clomid regulate periods as mine have been between 34 and 37 days.

Could it be my period or am i clinging to hope that i could be preg when i shouldnt...


Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

hi angel83, clomid can do all sorts of things to your cycle im afraid. do you know whether you ovulated this month? maybe leave it a few days and see how it goes, if it doesnt turn into af then try doing a test? good luck  

love jo

p.s... yes i am up before 7am   i had another nasty dream about getting 2 lines on a pee stick   i wish!


----------



## angel83

Hi jo

Thank you for your response, im sorry to hear about your dreams..... Maybe its an omen

I am def on AF, very heavy today so that means my cycle was 28days... Thats a first.

But i have a question i took my  AF at 9pm last night so when should i take my clomid. Its supposed to be on day 2 so would that be today?

Angel83


----------



## Nix76

Angel83,

I would class today as day 1 if you didn't come on until 9pm last night hun.

My first clomid cycle was 29 days too and I am normally a 35+ girl !!

Sorry AF got you hun  

Nix.


----------



## KELLYO

Hi Nix

Just a quick question for you, hope you dont mind. You mentioned your cycle is 29 days on clomid and usually 35 days otherwise. What days are you taking your tablets on?

Im taking on days 2 to 6 50mg and im getting a 32 day cycle usually im a 30 without the clomid. Doctor says this is 'normal' but having no one to compare to im not so sure.

Thanks

Kelly x


----------



## angel83

Hi Nix

Thanks for your responce, This is a horrible old time isnt it.....

Did your cycle remain 29 days or was it just the first month

Im going to chemist now to buy selenium, seems to be reccommended on here. Is there anything else i should know about?

Angel83


----------



## maj79

OMG I bli9nked and a load more newbies appear   Hi Kellyo, angel83 and Iam so sorry mind old and rusty   all the other newbies as well

Jo I hope your sister is OK  

Cat are you OK you have been very quiet hun   

Kel I am fine sweetie, just a bit up the wall trying to get a job   Need to win the lottery really not cut out for 9-5  

Hello to Nix, Stalyvegas, Shellbell, Max, Fi, K.J.M, Dougals Twin, Angelus and everyone else I have yet again forgot  

Hope you are all fine and dandy,

Em xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls how are we all today??



kel


----------



## Nix76

Hi Kelly and Angel,

I take 100mg clomid from days 2 to 6, get scanned on day 12 and depending on size of folly's have a pregnyl jab.  

My first month was 29 days, 2nd was 36 or something and 3rd was back to 29 again!  I seem to ov late every other month  

I freaked out the 2nd month when I went for my scan and my folly's hadn't grown enough, but the sister at my clinic just says I'm a "slow cooker" and that it's perfectly fine!  

I also had to have a month off (was on holiday) and that month went on for about 48 days !!!!!!!!

All very bizarre and just another joy of clomid!

Good luck girls  

Hi to all !

Nix.


----------



## cleg

MaryM the last two cycles i took i only had one day bleeds but just make sure you do a test hun, mine were always -tive + just put the one day down to the clomid

kellyo my cycles were dot on 28 days but since the clomid they got knocked down to 26  

Angel yes spotting can be associated with the clomid hunny, dont worry to much  

Shelly so sorry this has been a bad one for you hun   damn A/F  

Jo glad your sis + bub are ok + big   to you missus you know what thats for  

Cat hows me Cat ??  

Fi Fi you there + upto no good ??  

ROSIE i hope you are having a fantastic time with your new baby girl  

everyone else, lawsy, angelus, kelli, nix, maj, R, kjm hope your all good + sorry of i have missed anyone it isnt intentional  

xxx


----------



## bagpuss1910

Hello everyone,
Things do move quickly on here. It is so hard as a newbie to keep up with you all x
I am on my first cycle of 50mg Clomid. I noticed that lots of you have scans and stuff to check your follies. Is this because you are IVF? My GP gave me the tablets but I am not having any scans or anything. Just waiting for initial appointment for infertility clinic (god I hate that name lets just put fairy lights on it and shout "she can't conceive"!). Should I do anything else appart from loads of BMS? 
I think I have already given up. I have done so many things to try and get PG but nothing happens. My DH thinks I have given up and in a way I know I have. Everyone around me is having babies and it is soooo hard (god blooming tablets sat here crying now). Does everyone else get like this. I desperately want a baby but can't cope with all this........
Sorry just realised that this is a very me, me, me post. I am on half term and feeling so alone with all this. DH tries to understand but he has a son from a previous marriage so has done the baby thing.
Lorna


----------



## cleg

lorna i didnt have any scans hunny to track clomid cycles it just differs form clinic to clinic so dont worry, you could always ask @ your GP's 
have you thought about using Ovulation Predictor Sticks ?? they just help you pin point when you are going to ovulate + you can buy them cheap of the internet or you could get one from your local chemist, bit pricey them ones mind,
i would recomend that you get down to the jiggy from day 10 to day 18 if you can manage it   if you get lots in then you are doing all you can i reckon  
my DP has a past two with kids + ex wife but i know he wants this as much as me, i do sometimes feel like he isnt as bothered but its not true, we just a little paranoid  

wish you luck hunny + dont give up   i know it gets hard but you have us to rant + rave to  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

hello my lovely cleggles, thanks for the hug, heres one back   how was your brekkie in bed?! 

lorna im only having a blood test every month to check ovulation, its called the 21day progesterone test. i would also reccommend taking selenium up until ovulation time as this should thicken the lining as clomid can make it thinner sometimes. good luck   

bagpuss, dont worry, everyone feels like that at some point, i feel like im just going through the motions now to find closure on it all   try not to give up and be kind to yourself   

hey to everyone else   

love jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

New home this way ladies



http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118152.0


----------

